# LIL MODELERS X-MAS GIFT EXCHANGE 09!



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well its around the start of the hoilday seasons already and with the way the lively hood is falling around us all i thought if you wanted to take part in the exchange again that we start it early this year so everyone had enough time to get their gifts sent out ! 

We'll start taking names of those that want to take part this year from today till nov 1st ! After all the names have been put on the list will secertly exchange like last year and everykit kit must be shipped by Dec 10th so we can all open them on the 20th and post up on LIL ! 


We had a great number turn out last year and ALMOST everyone got a kit ! As you know its hard to see is not going to come good with the exchange but most of us that took part last year did come good and it was over all a great turn out in the end ! 


So if you wish to be part of the exchange this year please sign up now and you'll have 40 days to get your gift shipped in plenty of time to meet the Dec 10th deadline !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

SOORY FELLAS THE TOPIC SAYS 09 !* ITS FOR 08 *I HIT THE WRONG BUTTON ! TYPING IN THE DRAK IS NOT A GOOD THING !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Im in!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

ya know im down homie :biggrin: 
but only if you throw your name in this year too.


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

Sign me up !


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

I'm in. :thumbsup:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

im in


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

ME TOOO GUYS.....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I'll do it.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

I AM IN!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i am in...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I'z in.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

count me in


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

im in


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm in too :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm down.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

im in too :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

****** yall kno im in :biggrin:


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

Im in homies


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: I'M IN BRO'S!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

count me in also.last year it was cool.


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

:biggrin: Im in


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok hey everyone this will be the same bases as last year for those that took part then !And for all the frist timers that are joining us this year ! 

With are gift exchange what we do is it must be MODEL CAR RELATED ! It has to be BRAND NEW and around $15.00 ! Thats the standarded price of a common new 1/24th kit at most local hobby shops ! 

If you guys wish you can add or give as much as you wish but to be far it must be a gift givien in the $15.00 dallor range BEFORE SHIPPING COST ! DOnt send a box of tooth picks and a tube glue the say hey it cost $13.00 to ship and think you meet you $15.00 limit ! 

I can remember several gave great packed gife last year so lets keep the hobby enjoyment alive be making this year work aswhile !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I'M IN


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm in!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

I'M IN!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Count me in


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wave: you know im down!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and im up!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

im down

do we need to pm you our shipping addresses?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 14 2008, 04:08 PM~11860299
> *im down
> 
> do we need to pm you our shipping addresses?
> *


not just yet ! We'll get all that handled at a later date ! This is just the roll up thread to see hows down to take part !


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 14 2008, 03:13 PM~11860349
> *not  just  yet  ! We'll  get  all  that  handled  at  a  later  date  !  This  is  just  the  roll  up    thread  to  see  hows  down  to  take  part !
> *


alright just lmk. i dont think weve ever done biz b4 so im pretty sure you dont have mine...


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

I'M IN!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 14 2008, 04:15 PM~11860378
> *alright just lmk. i dont think weve ever done biz b4 so im pretty sure you dont have mine...
> *


Its cool bro ! Many people speak highly of you so its all good ! 

AND I MUST ADD ! ALL OF US ARE AWARE OF THE SLOW SHIPPERS , BAD TRADERS, AND YOU OTHER FALSEIFIED PEOPLE ON LIL ! SO please be warned some will not be allowed to take part in this ! IF YOU SHIP A GIFT YOU SHOULD RECEIVE A GIFT ! Not just join in to get some free shit off of others kindness !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll be home this year so I'm in. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 14 2008, 04:26 PM~11860469
> *I'll be home this year so I'm in.  :biggrin:
> *


YOU CAN"T JOIN IN THIS YEAR BIG C ! YOU CAN NOT SHIP FRUIT CAKE AS A MODELING SPONGE !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 14 2008, 04:27 PM~11860480
> *YOU  CAN"T  JOIN  IN THIS  YEAR  BIG  C  !  YOU  CAN NOT  SHIP  FRUIT CAKE  AS  A  MODELING  SPONGE  !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 14 2008, 04:27 PM~11860480
> *YOU  CAN"T  JOIN  IN THIS  YEAR  BIG  C  !  YOU  CAN NOT  SHIP  FRUIT CAKE  AS  A  MODELING  SPONGE  !
> *


But I gotta do something with them.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Sign me up!!!!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

how does it work


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

IM IN !!!!!!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

count me in, sounds like fun.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Only those with good feedback need apply... If you sign up for this and are giving a members addy to send your gift to and they do not receive it you will be automaticly striken with bad trader feedback!!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm In!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

damn 35 so far


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

im in! jus a quick question...how do u "secretly exchange names?"  lol


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

and if you are sending far away,over water, canada..

DONT BE TO CHEAP WITH SHIPPING THESE CAN TAKE A LONG TIME!!!!

I JUST SENT ONE TO HAWAII COUPLE MONTHS AGO , WAS WHEN MY MOM PASSED AND HAD TO SELL EVERYTHING AND NEED EVERY PENNY 

AND I SENT PARCEL POST AND IT TOOK 

5 WEEKS!!!

SO LETS EVERYONE THATS SENDING FAR AWAY PLEASE PAY EXTRA 1.00 OR 2.00


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Oct 14 2008, 08:20 PM~11862938
> *im in! jus a quick question...how do u "secretly exchange names?"   lol
> *


i take everyones name that is involed and make 2 of each ! 1 goes into a hat to be the sender and the other name another hat to be the receiver ! You will receive your exchange name 'address only !


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

I'M IN.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

1. drnitrus
2. ibldmyown
3. phat97yukon
4. kenny
5. mcloven
6. airbrushmaster
7. mkd904
8. modeltech
9. regalistic
10. lowridermodels
11. pink86regal
12. dasquid
13. eirafa
14. lowandbeyond
15. mademan
16. dadecounty
17. infamous 56
18. Mr.1/16th
19. kustombuilder
20. low86dime
21. marinate
22. mistabuggs
23. modelsIVlife
24. 408models
25. [email protected]
26. cndyblu6655
27. southside goovin
28. westempire
29. biggc
30. project59
31. Bodine
32. grimreaper69
33. waco
34. tunzafun
35. modelsbyroni


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

count me in?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 14 2008, 07:47 PM~11863272
> *count me in?
> *


  

i just made a list to try and keep updated every few pages :cheesy:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 14 2008, 08:47 PM~11863272
> *count me in?
> *


hey homie holla at me in p/m


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

:biggrin: I'm in.


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

im in..


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

STILL WAITING FOR MINE  

BUT YOU CAN COUNT ME IN


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 14 2008, 09:30 PM~11863061
> *i take  everyones  name  that  is  involed and  make  2  of  each  !  1  goes  into  a hat  to  be  the sender    and  the  other  name  another  hat  to  be  the  receiver  !  You  will receive your  exchange  name  'address  only  !
> *


ooo ok good lookin


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 14 2008, 06:42 PM~11863209
> *1. drnitrus
> 2. ibldmyown
> 3. phat97yukon
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

01. drnitrus
02. ibldmyown
03. phat97yukon
04. kenny
05. mcloven
06. airbrushmaster
07. mkd904
08. modeltech
09. regalistic
10. lowridermodels
11. pink86regal
12. dasquid
13. elrafa
14. lowandbeyond
15. mademan
16. dadecounty
17. infamous 56
18. Mr.1/16th
19. kustombuilder
20. low86dime
21. marinate
22. mistabuggs
23. modelsIVlife
24. 408models
25. [email protected]
26. cndyblu6655
27. southside goovin
28. westempire
29. biggc
30. project59
31. Bodine
32. grimreaper69
33. waco
34. tunzafun
35. modelsbyroni
36. tRiCk oR tReAt 2
37. lb808
38. julian blea 
39. betoscustoms
40. Mr. Biggs
41. rollinoldskoo

next person just quote and add your name..... make it easy for the list


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 14 2008, 09:45 PM~11865512
> *01. drnitrus
> 02. ibldmyown
> 03. phat97yukon
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Oct 15 2008, 12:18 AM~11865963
> *
> *



NOT TO START ANY SHIT IN THIS TOPIC BUT PLEASE HANDLE YOUR STILL WAITING AFAIR'S BEFORE TAKING PART IN THIS ! 


ALL RESPONSE'S MTX SHOULD BE HANDLED OUT SIDE THIS TOPIC WITH ME OR THE OTHER MEMBER YOU STILL OWE ! 

DOnt want to be a hard ass here but you guys need to stand behind what i have asked ! 

Thanks David Irwin a.k.a MINI


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

01. drnitrus
02. ibldmyown
03. phat97yukon
04. kenny
05. mcloven
06. airbrushmaster
07. mkd904
08. modeltech
09. regalistic
10. lowridermodels
11. pink86regal
12. dasquid
13. elrafa
14. lowandbeyond
15. mademan
16. dadecounty
17. infamous 56
18. Mr.1/16th
19. kustombuilder
20. low86dime
21. marinate
22. mistabuggs
23. modelsIVlife
24. 408models
25. [email protected]
26. cndyblu6655
27. southside goovin
28. westempire
29. biggc
30. project59
31. Bodine
32. grimreaper69
33. waco
34. tunzafun
35. modelsbyroni
36. tRiCk oR tReAt 2
37. lb808
38. julian blea 
39. betoscustoms
40. Mr. Biggs
41. rollinoldskoo
42.MTX686
43.BIGGDEEE

next person just quote and add your name..... make it easy for the list


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

01. drnitrus
02. ibldmyown
03. phat97yukon
04. kenny
05. mcloven
06. airbrushmaster
07. mkd904
08. modeltech
09. regalistic
10. lowridermodels
11. pink86regal
12. dasquid
13. elrafa
14. lowandbeyond
15. mademan
16. dadecounty
17. infamous 56
18. Mr.1/16th
19. kustombuilder
20. low86dime
21. marinate
22. mistabuggs
23. modelsIVlife
24. 408models
25. [email protected]
26. cndyblu6655
27. southside goovin
28. westempire
29. biggc
30. project59
31. Bodine
32. grimreaper69
33. waco
34. tunzafun
35. modelsbyroni
36. tRiCk oR tReAt 2
37. lb808
38. julian blea 
39. betoscustoms
40. Mr. Biggs
41. rollinoldskoo
42.MTX686
43.BIGGDEEE
44.Bodydropped

next person just quote and add your name..... make it easy for the list


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

01. drnitrus
02. ibldmyown
03. phat97yukon
04. kenny
05. mcloven
06. airbrushmaster
07. mkd904
08. modeltech
09. regalistic
10. lowridermodels
11. pink86regal
12. dasquid
13. elrafa
14. lowandbeyond
15. mademan
16. dadecounty
17. infamous 56
18. Mr.1/16th
19. kustombuilder
20. low86dime
21. marinate
22. mistabuggs
23. modelsIVlife
24. 408models
25. [email protected]
26. cndyblu6655
27. southside goovin
28. westempire
29. biggc
30. project59
31. Bodine
32. grimreaper69
33. waco
34. tunzafun
35. modelsbyroni
36. tRiCk oR tReAt 2
37. lb808
38. julian blea 
39. betoscustoms
40. Mr. Biggs
41. rollinoldskoo
42.MTX686
43.BIGGDEEE
44.Bodydropped
45.BigPoppa


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

damn 45 ppl already!! so anyways..... where only gonna have the address of the person? not the name? also what is it... kit,wheels etc?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 15 2008, 09:44 AM~11868044
> *damn 45 ppl already!! so anyways..... where only gonna have the address of the person? not the name? also what is it... kit,wheels etc?
> *


you wont know who your sendin to , untill they post pics up on here, and the min. is 15 bucks, it can be anything model related


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 15 2008, 06:50 AM~11868070
> *you wont know who your sendin to , untill they post pics up on here, and the min. is 15 bucks, it can be anything model related
> *


 :cheesy: i like that!!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

01. drnitrus
02. ibldmyown
03. phat97yukon
04. kenny
05. mcloven
06. airbrushmaster
07. mkd904
08. modeltech
09. regalistic
10. lowridermodels
11. pink86regal
12. dasquid
13. elrafa
14. lowandbeyond
15. mademan
16. dadecounty
17. infamous 56
18. Mr.1/16th
19. kustombuilder
20. low86dime
21. marinate
22. mistabuggs
23. modelsIVlife
24. 408models
25. [email protected]
26. cndyblu6655
27. southside goovin
28. westempire
29. biggc
30. project59
31. Bodine
32. grimreaper69
33. waco
34. tunzafun
35. modelsbyroni
36. tRiCk oR tReAt 2
37. lb808
38. julian blea 
39. betoscustoms
40. Mr. Biggs
41. rollinoldskoo
42.MTX686
43.BIGGDEEE
44.Bodydropped
45.BigPoppa
46.RAYSTREY
47.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 1(RAYS KIDS COUNTS AS TWO ENTRIES)
48.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 2


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> 01. drnitrus
> 02. ibldmyown
> 03. phat97yukon
> 04. kenny
> ...


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> > 01. drnitrus
> > 02. ibldmyown
> > 03. phat97yukon
> > 04. kenny
> > ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 15 2008, 08:50 AM~11868070
> *you wont know who your sendin to , untill they post pics up on here, and the min. is 15 bucks, it can be anything model related
> *



Thanks Dropped ! 

We set a min of $15.00 worth on the gift cause we have some very kind members, members that make theor own items, run their own online shops , That more times then not will give a nice packaged gift from their stock or personal stash and send it to some one else that will just send a cheap o gift such as a tube of glue or a hobby knife ! 

The $15 min is to atleast keep everything fair and to ensure you dont send something and get a shaft when you open your gift ! 


And here is how we had sent last years packages !

Take your gift and add a peice of paper to like this !









Then put it in a box and wrap it up and address it like this ! 










Then when everyone opens it they'll see who sent it and when the post you'll find out who you sent it too ! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> > 01. drnitrus
> > 02. ibldmyown
> > 03. phat97yukon
> > 04. kenny
> > ...


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> > 01. drnitrus
> > 02. ibldmyown
> > 03. phat97yukon
> > 04. kenny
> > ...


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

01. drnitrus
02. ibldmyown
03. phat97yukon
04. kenny
05. mcloven
06. airbrushmaster
07. mkd904
08. modeltech
09. regalistic
10. lowridermodels
11. pink86regal
12. dasquid
13. elrafa
14. lowandbeyond
15. mademan
16. dadecounty
17. infamous 56
18. Mr.1/16th
19. kustombuilder
20. low86dime
21. marinate
22. mistabuggs
23. modelsIVlife
24. 408models
25. [email protected]
26. cndyblu6655
27. southside goovin
28. westempire
29. biggc
30. project59
31. Bodine
32. grimreaper69
33. waco
34. tunzafun
35. modelsbyroni
36. tRiCk oR tReAt 2
37. lb808
38. julian blea 
39. betoscustoms
40. Mr. Biggs
41. rollinoldskoo
42.MTX686
43.BIGGDEEE
44.Bodydropped
45.BigPoppa
46.RAYSTREY
47.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 1(RAYS KIDS COUNTS AS TWO ENTRIES)
48.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 2
49.lonnie im down it was fun last year 
50. Evil c
51. old low&slo
52.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 3(I have 3 kids and decided I leave no one out)


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ray your something else ! I'll make sure to let who ever get the kids know they are under age so the gifts are kid safe ! You know how some of us ADULTS like to be LOL !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> 01. drnitrus
> 02. ibldmyown
> 03. phat97yukon
> 04. kenny
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

01. drnitrus
02. ibldmyown
03. phat97yukon
04. kenny
05. mcloven
06. airbrushmaster
07. mkd904
08. modeltech
09. regalistic
10. lowridermodels
11. pink86regal
12. dasquid
13. elrafa
14. lowandbeyond
15. mademan
16. dadecounty
17. infamous 56
18. Mr.1/16th
19. kustombuilder
20. low86dime
21. marinate
22. mistabuggs
23. modelsIVlife
24. 408models
25. [email protected]
26. cndyblu6655
27. southside goovin
28. westempire
29. biggc
30. project59
31. Bodine
32. grimreaper69
33. waco
34. tunzafun
35. modelsbyroni
36. tRiCk oR tReAt 2
37. lb808
38. julian blea 
39. betoscustoms
40. Mr. Biggs
41. rollinoldskoo
42.MTX686
43.BIGGDEEE
44.Bodydropped
45.BigPoppa
46.RAYSTREY
47.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 1(RAYS KIDS COUNTS AS TWO ENTRIES)
48.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 2
49.lonnie im down it was fun last year 
50. Evil c
51. pancho1969
52. old low&slo
53.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 3(I have 3 kids and decided I leave no one out)
54. 93fullsize
55. rollinoldskoo's son

fixed the list and added one for my boy too  :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You'll going to make me work my tail off this year ! 


Really glad to see so many want to get in this year , i just hope its for the right reasons !


Not to get a free gift but to share with fellow members !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

01. drnitrus
02. ibldmyown
03. phat97yukon
04. kenny
05. mcloven
06. airbrushmaster
07. mkd904
08. modeltech
09. regalistic
10. lowridermodels
11. pink86regal
12. dasquid
13. elrafa
14. lowandbeyond
15. mademan
16. dadecounty
17. infamous 56
18. Mr.1/16th
19. kustombuilder
20. low86dime
21. marinate
22. mistabuggs
23. modelsIVlife
24. 408models
25. [email protected]
26. cndyblu6655
27. southside goovin
28. westempire
29. biggc
30. project59
31. Bodine
32. grimreaper69
33. waco
34. tunzafun
35. modelsbyroni
36. tRiCk oR tReAt 2
37. lb808
38. julian blea
39. betoscustoms
40. Mr. Biggs
41. rollinoldskoo
42.MTX686
43.BIGGDEEE
44.Bodydropped
45.BigPoppa
46.RAYSTREY
47.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 1(RAYS KIDS COUNTS AS TWO ENTRIES)
48.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 2
49.lonnie im down it was fun last year
50. Evil c
51. pancho1969
52. old low&slo
53.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 3(I have 3 kids and decided I leave no one out)
54. 93fullsize
55. rollinoldskoo's son
56. bodine's son 



:cheesy:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

im in again


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

Wow this is goin to be crazy this year !!!!
How many people ended up doin it last year ??


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Oct 17 2008, 12:24 AM~11889218
> *Wow this is goin to be crazy this year !!!!
> How many people ended up doin it last year ??
> *


37 !


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

01. drnitrus
02. ibldmyown
03. phat97yukon
04. kenny
05. mcloven
06. airbrushmaster
07. mkd904
08. modeltech
09. regalistic
10. lowridermodels
11. pink86regal
12. dasquid
13. elrafa
14. lowandbeyond
15. mademan
16. dadecounty
17. infamous 56
18. Mr.1/16th
19. kustombuilder
20. low86dime
21. marinate
22. mistabuggs
23. modelsIVlife
24. 408models
25. [email protected]irth
26. cndyblu6655
27. southside goovin
28. westempire
29. biggc
30. project59
31. Bodine
32. grimreaper69
33. waco
34. tunzafun
35. modelsbyroni
36. tRiCk oR tReAt 2
37. lb808
38. julian blea
39. betoscustoms
40. Mr. Biggs
41. rollinoldskoo
42.MTX686
43.BIGGDEEE
44.Bodydropped
45.BigPoppa
46.RAYSTREY
47.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 1(RAYS KIDS COUNTS AS TWO ENTRIES)
48.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 2
49.lonnie im down it was fun last year
50. Evil c
51. pancho1969
52. old low&slo
53.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 3(I have 3 kids and decided I leave no one out)
54. 93fullsize
55. rollinoldskoo's son
56. bodine's son 
57.8-Ball


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

add my name to the list!!!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

copy and paste, homie...

01. drnitrus
02. ibldmyown
03. phat97yukon
04. kenny
05. mcloven
06. airbrushmaster
07. mkd904
08. modeltech
09. regalistic
10. lowridermodels
11. pink86regal
12. dasquid
13. elrafa
14. lowandbeyond
15. mademan
16. dadecounty
17. infamous 56
18. Mr.1/16th
19. kustombuilder
20. low86dime
21. marinate
22. mistabuggs
23. modelsIVlife
24. 408models
25. [email protected]
26. cndyblu6655
27. southside goovin
28. westempire
29. biggc
30. project59
31. Bodine
32. grimreaper69
33. waco
34. tunzafun
35. modelsbyroni
36. tRiCk oR tReAt 2
37. lb808
38. julian blea
39. betoscustoms
40. Mr. Biggs
41. rollinoldskoo
42.MTX686
43.BIGGDEEE
44.Bodydropped
45.BigPoppa
46.RAYSTREY
47.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 1(RAYS KIDS COUNTS AS TWO ENTRIES)
48.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 2
49.lonnie im down it was fun last year
50. Evil c
51. pancho1969
52. old low&slo
53.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 3(I have 3 kids and decided I leave no one out)
54. 93fullsize
55. rollinoldskoo's son
56. bodine's son 
57.8-Ball
58.tequila sunrise


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> copy and paste, homie...
> 
> 01. drnitrus
> 02. ibldmyown
> ...


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

01. drnitrus
02. ibldmyown
03. phat97yukon
04. kenny
05. mcloven
06. airbrushmaster
07. mkd904
08. modeltech
09. regalistic
10. lowridermodels
11. pink86regal
12. dasquid
13. elrafa
14. lowandbeyond
15. mademan
16. dadecounty
17. infamous 56
18. Mr.1/16th
19. kustombuilder
20. low86dime
21. marinate
22. mistabuggs
23. modelsIVlife
24. 408models
25. [email protected]
26. cndyblu6655
27. southside goovin
28. westempire
29. biggc
30. project59
31. Bodine
32. grimreaper69
33. waco
34. tunzafun
35. modelsbyroni
36. tRiCk oR tReAt 2
37. lb808
38. julian blea
39. betoscustoms
40. Mr. Biggs
41. rollinoldskoo
42.MTX686
43.BIGGDEEE
44.Bodydropped
45.BigPoppa
46.RAYSTREY
47.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 1(RAYS KIDS COUNTS AS TWO ENTRIES)
48.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 2
49.lonnie im down it was fun last year
50. Evil c
51. pancho1969
52. old low&slo
53.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 3(I have 3 kids and decided I leave no one out)
54. 93fullsize
55. rollinoldskoo's son
56. bodine's son 
57.8-Ball
58.tequila sunrise
59. Cruzinlow.......hellz ya another year baby 
60. Smallz


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

01. drnitrus
02. ibldmyown
03. phat97yukon
04. kenny
05. mcloven
06. airbrushmaster
07. mkd904
08. modeltech
09. regalistic
10. lowridermodels
11. pink86regal
12. dasquid
13. elrafa
14. lowandbeyond
15. mademan
16. dadecounty
17. infamous 56
18. Mr.1/16th
19. kustombuilder
20. low86dime
21. marinate
22. mistabuggs
23. modelsIVlife
24. 408models
25. [email protected]
26. cndyblu6655
27. southside goovin
28. westempire
29. biggc
30. project59
31. Bodine
32. grimreaper69
33. waco
34. tunzafun
35. modelsbyroni
36. tRiCk oR tReAt 2
37. lb808
38. julian blea
39. betoscustoms
40. Mr. Biggs
41. rollinoldskoo
42.MTX686
43.BIGGDEEE
44.Bodydropped
45.BigPoppa
46.RAYSTREY
47.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 1(RAYS KIDS COUNTS AS TWO ENTRIES)
48.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 2
49.lonnie im down it was fun last year
50. Evil c
51. pancho1969
52. old low&slo
53.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 3(I have 3 kids and decided I leave no one out)
54. 93fullsize
55. rollinoldskoo's son
56. bodine's son 
57.8-Ball
58.tequila sunrise
59. Cruzinlow.......hellz ya another year baby 
60. Smallz
61. Bigbearlocos


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

copy and paste, homies...

01. drnitrus
02. ibldmyown
03. phat97yukon
04. kenny
05. mcloven
06. airbrushmaster
07. mkd904
08. modeltech
09. regalistic
10. lowridermodels
11. pink86regal
12. dasquid
13. elrafa
14. lowandbeyond
15. mademan
16. dadecounty
17. infamous 56
18. Mr.1/16th
19. kustombuilder
20. low86dime
21. marinate
22. mistabuggs
23. modelsIVlife
24. 408models
25. [email protected]
26. cndyblu6655
27. southside goovin
28. westempire
29. biggc
30. project59
31. Bodine
32. grimreaper69
33. waco
34. tunzafun
35. modelsbyroni
36. tRiCk oR tReAt 2
37. lb808
38. julian blea
39. betoscustoms
40. Mr. Biggs
41. rollinoldskoo
42.MTX686
43.BIGGDEEE
44.Bodydropped
45.BigPoppa
46.RAYSTREY
47.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 1(RAYS KIDS COUNTS AS TWO ENTRIES)
48.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 2
49.lonnie im down it was fun last year
50. Evil c
51. pancho1969
52. old low&slo
53.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 3(I have 3 kids and decided I leave no one out)
54. 93fullsize
55. rollinoldskoo's son
56. bodine's son 
57.8-Ball
58.tequila sunrise
59. Cruzinlow.......hellz ya another year baby 
60. Smallz
61. Bigbearlocos
62. Steelers#1 (i'm adding my little brother too) He's 34 years young


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

01. drnitrus
02. ibldmyown
03. phat97yukon
04. kenny
05. mcloven
06. airbrushmaster
07. mkd904
08. modeltech
09. regalistic
10. lowridermodels
11. pink86regal
12. dasquid
13. elrafa
14. lowandbeyond
15. mademan
16. dadecounty
17. infamous 56
18. Mr.1/16th
19. kustombuilder
20. low86dime
21. marinate
22. mistabuggs
23. modelsIVlife
24. 408models
25. [email protected]
26. cndyblu6655
27. southside goovin
28. westempire
29. biggc
30. project59
31. Bodine
32. grimreaper69
33. waco
34. tunzafun
35. modelsbyroni
36. tRiCk oR tReAt 2
37. lb808
38. julian blea
39. betoscustoms
40. Mr. Biggs
41. rollinoldskoo
42.MTX686
43.BIGGDEEE
44.Bodydropped
45.BigPoppa
46.RAYSTREY
47.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 1(RAYS KIDS COUNTS AS TWO ENTRIES)
48.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 2
49.lonnie im down it was fun last year
50. Evil c
51. pancho1969
52. old low&slo
53.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 3(I have 3 kids and decided I leave no one out)
54. 93fullsize
55. rollinoldskoo's son
56. bodine's son 
57.8-Ball
58.tequila sunrise
59. Cruzinlow.......hellz ya another year baby 
60. Smallz
61. Bigbearlocos
62. Steelers#1 (i'm adding my little brother too) He's 34 years young
63. low4oshow :0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> 01. drnitrus
> 02. ibldmyown
> 03. phat97yukon
> 04. kenny
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

wow.... at this rate we gonna reach 100 before the deadline...


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

*X2 this is sweet!*


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

01. drnitrus
02. ibldmyown
03. phat97yukon
04. kenny
05. mcloven
06. airbrushmaster
07. mkd904
08. modeltech
09. regalistic
10. lowridermodels
11. pink86regal
12. dasquid
13. elrafa
14. lowandbeyond
15. mademan
16. dadecounty
17. infamous 56
18. Mr.1/16th
19. kustombuilder
20. low86dime
21. marinate
22. mistabuggs
23. modelsIVlife
24. 408models
25. [email protected]
26. cndyblu6655
27. southside goovin
28. westempire
29. biggc
30. project59
31. Bodine
32. grimreaper69
33. waco
34. tunzafun
35. modelsbyroni
36. tRiCk oR tReAt 2
37. lb808
38. julian blea
39. betoscustoms
40. Mr. Biggs
41. rollinoldskoo
42.MTX686
43.BIGGDEEE
44.Bodydropped
45.BigPoppa
46.RAYSTREY
47.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 1(RAYS KIDS COUNTS AS TWO ENTRIES)
48.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 2
49.lonnie im down it was fun last year
50. Evil c
51. pancho1969
52. old low&slo
53.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 3(I have 3 kids and decided I leave no one out)
54. 93fullsize
55. rollinoldskoo's son
56. bodine's son 
57.8-Ball
58.tequila sunrise
59. Cruzinlow.......hellz ya another year baby 
60. Smallz
61. Bigbearlocos
62. Steelers#1 (i'm adding my little brother too) He's 34 years young
63. low4oshow :0
64. TWINN :biggrin:
65. chrismineer :biggrin:


----------



## 49NRS SF (May 26, 2008)

01. drnitrus
02. ibldmyown
03. phat97yukon
04. kenny
05. mcloven
06. airbrushmaster
07. mkd904
08. modeltech
09. regalistic
10. lowridermodels
11. pink86regal
12. dasquid
13. elrafa
14. lowandbeyond
15. mademan
16. dadecounty
17. infamous 56
18. Mr.1/16th
19. kustombuilder
20. low86dime
21. marinate
22. mistabuggs
23. modelsIVlife
24. 408models
25. [email protected]
26. cndyblu6655
27. southside goovin
28. westempire
29. biggc
30. project59
31. Bodine
32. grimreaper69
33. waco
34. tunzafun
35. modelsbyroni
36. tRiCk oR tReAt 2
37. lb808
38. julian blea
39. betoscustoms
40. Mr. Biggs
41. rollinoldskoo
42.MTX686
43.BIGGDEEE
44.Bodydropped
45.BigPoppa
46.RAYSTREY
47.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 1(RAYS KIDS COUNTS AS TWO ENTRIES)
48.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 2
49.lonnie im down it was fun last year
50. Evil c
51. pancho1969
52. old low&slo
53.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 3(I have 3 kids and decided I leave no one out)
54. 93fullsize
55. rollinoldskoo's son
56. bodine's son 
57.8-Ball
58.tequila sunrise
59. Cruzinlow.......hellz ya another year baby 
60. Smallz
61. Bigbearlocos
62. Steelers#1 (i'm adding my little brother too) He's 34 years young
63. low4oshow :0
64. TWINN :biggrin:
65. chrismineer :biggrin:
66.  49NRS SF


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i got a ?

are we letting anybody join in on this,....even if they have a bad rep. at trading? :dunno:

but anyways its gonna be good :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i think they have to be in good standings


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 19 2008, 11:04 AM~11909261
> *i think they have to be in good standings
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i see some names i never seen before,

if they just heard of it and signed up and Mini dont know them i doubt

they will be in it lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 19 2008, 12:27 PM~11909379
> *i see some names i never seen before,
> 
> if they just heard of it and signed up and Mini dont know them i doubt
> ...



It will just like last year ! 

New poeple are memebers that have not been seen often will be exchanging with other new members just to keep the OG from being tooken advantage of ! 

THIS WILL NOT INCLUDE MEMBERS CHILDERN ! The kids of the OG's will be put in the mainline drawing and will be based off their fathers good nature !


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

> 01. drnitrus
> 02. ibldmyown
> 03. phat97yukon
> 04. kenny
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:0 
dammmmmmmmmm.this year its going to be good. :cheesy:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

BUMP!


01. drnitrus
02. ibldmyown
03. phat97yukon
04. kenny
05. mcloven
06. airbrushmaster
07. mkd904
08. modeltech
09. regalistic
10. lowridermodels
11. pink86regal
12. dasquid
13. elrafa
14. lowandbeyond
15. mademan
16. dadecounty
17. infamous 56
18. Mr.1/16th
19. kustombuilder
20. low86dime
21. marinate
22. mistabuggs
23. modelsIVlife
24. 408models
25. [email protected]
26. cndyblu6655
27. southside goovin
28. westempire
29. biggc
30. project59
31. Bodine
32. grimreaper69
33. waco
34. tunzafun
35. modelsbyroni
36. tRiCk oR tReAt 2
37. lb808
38. julian blea
39. betoscustoms
40. Mr. Biggs
41. rollinoldskoo
42.MTX686
43.BIGGDEEE
44.Bodydropped :cheesy: 
45.BigPoppa
46.RAYSTREY
47.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 1(RAYS KIDS COUNTS AS TWO ENTRIES)
48.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 2
49.lonnie im down it was fun last year
50. Evil c
51. pancho1969
52. old low&slo
53.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 3(I have 3 kids and decided I leave no one out)
54. 93fullsize
55. rollinoldskoo's son
56. bodine's son 
57.8-Ball
58.tequila sunrise
59. Cruzinlow.......hellz ya another year baby 
60. Smallz
61. Bigbearlocos
62. Steelers#1 (i'm adding my little brother too) He's 34 years young
63. low4oshow :0
64. TWINN :biggrin:
65. chrismineer :biggrin:
66.  49NRS SF 
67. Caddionly


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

BUMP!
01. drnitrus
02. ibldmyown
03. phat97yukon
04. kenny
05. mcloven
06. airbrushmaster
07. mkd904
08. modeltech
09. regalistic
10. lowridermodels
11. pink86regal
12. dasquid
13. elrafa
14. lowandbeyond
15. mademan
16. dadecounty
17. infamous 56
18. Mr.1/16th
19. kustombuilder
20. low86dime
21. marinate
22. mistabuggs
23. modelsIVlife
24. 408models
25. [email protected]
26. cndyblu6655
27. southside goovin
28. westempire
29. biggc
30. project59
31. Bodine
32. grimreaper69
33. waco
34. tunzafun
35. modelsbyroni
36. tRiCk oR tReAt 2
37. lb808
38. julian blea
39. betoscustoms
40. Mr. Biggs
41. rollinoldskoo
42.MTX686
43.BIGGDEEE
44.Bodydropped :cheesy: 
45.BigPoppa
46.RAYSTREY
47.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 1(RAYS KIDS COUNTS AS TWO ENTRIES)
48.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 2
49.lonnie im down it was fun last year
50. Evil c
51. pancho1969
52. old low&slo
53.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 3(I have 3 kids and decided I leave no one out)
54. 93fullsize
55. rollinoldskoo's son
56. bodine's son 
57.8-Ball
58.tequila sunrise
59. Cruzinlow.......hellz ya another year baby 
60. Smallz
61. Bigbearlocos
62. Steelers#1 (i'm adding my little brother too) He's 34 years young
63. low4oshow :0
64. TWINN :biggrin:
65. chrismineer :biggrin:
66.  49NRS SF 
67. Caddionly 
68.texasfunk


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

01. drnitrus
02. ibldmyown
03. phat97yukon
04. kenny
05. mcloven
06. airbrushmaster
07. mkd904
08. modeltech
09. regalistic
10. lowridermodels
11. pink86regal
12. dasquid
13. elrafa
14. lowandbeyond
15. mademan
16. dadecounty
17. infamous 56
18. Mr.1/16th
19. kustombuilder
20. low86dime
21. marinate
22. mistabuggs
23. modelsIVlife
24. 408models
25. [email protected]
26. cndyblu6655
27. southside goovin
28. westempire
29. biggc
30. project59
31. Bodine
32. grimreaper69
33. waco
34. tunzafun
35. modelsbyroni
36. tRiCk oR tReAt 2
37. lb808
38. julian blea
39. betoscustoms
40. Mr. Biggs
41. rollinoldskoo
42.MTX686
43.BIGGDEEE
44.Bodydropped 
45.BigPoppa
46.RAYSTREY
47.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 1(RAYS KIDS COUNTS AS TWO ENTRIES)
48.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 2
49.lonnie im down it was fun last year
50. Evil c
51. pancho1969
52. old low&slo
53.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 3(I have 3 kids and decided I leave no one out)
54. 93fullsize
55. rollinoldskoo's son
56. bodine's son 
57.8-Ball
58.tequila sunrise
59. Cruzinlow.......hellz ya another year baby 
60. Smallz
61. Bigbearlocos
62. Steelers#1 (i'm adding my little brother too) He's 34 years young
63. low4oshow 
64. TWINN 
65. chrismineer 
66. 49NRS SF 
67. Caddionly 
68.texasfunk
69. Kirby



I did it last year and it was fun! Where has kevin been anyways?


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

JUST LIKE LAST YEAR .........................I'M IN :cheesy:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

01. drnitrus
02. ibldmyown
03. phat97yukon
04. kenny
05. mcloven
06. airbrushmaster
07. mkd904
08. modeltech
09. regalistic
10. lowridermodels
11. pink86regal
12. dasquid
13. elrafa
14. lowandbeyond
15. mademan
16. dadecounty
17. infamous 56
18. Mr.1/16th
19. kustombuilder
20. low86dime
21. marinate
22. mistabuggs
23. modelsIVlife
24. 408models
25. [email protected]
26. cndyblu6655
27. southside goovin
28. westempire
29. biggc
30. project59
31. Bodine
32. grimreaper69
33. waco
34. tunzafun
35. modelsbyroni
36. tRiCk oR tReAt 2
37. lb808
38. julian blea
39. betoscustoms
40. Mr. Biggs
41. rollinoldskoo
42.MTX686
43.BIGGDEEE
44.Bodydropped 
45.BigPoppa
46.RAYSTREY
47.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 1(RAYS KIDS COUNTS AS TWO ENTRIES)
48.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 2
49.lonnie im down it was fun last year
50. Evil c
51. pancho1969
52. old low&slo
53.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 3(I have 3 kids and decided I leave no one out)
54. 93fullsize
55. rollinoldskoo's son
56. bodine's son 
57.8-Ball
58.tequila sunrise
59. Cruzinlow.......hellz ya another year baby 
60. Smallz
61. Bigbearlocos
62. Steelers#1 (i'm adding my little brother too) He's 34 years young
63. low4oshow 
64. TWINN 
65. chrismineer 
66. 49NRS SF 
67. Caddionly 
68.texasfunk
69. Kirby
70. shrekinacutty






damn, 70 so far...!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 21 2008, 12:56 AM~11926750
> *01. drnitrus
> 02. ibldmyown
> 03. phat97yukon
> ...


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

iam in will give you my new addy when you need it


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

*raises hand.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 21 2008, 01:35 PM~11929877
> **raises hand.....
> *



YOU NEVER SENT OUT A PACKAGE LAST YEAR ! YOU WILL NOT BE PART OF THIS YEAR ! :angry:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 21 2008, 06:02 PM~11933004
> *YOU  NEVER  SENT  OUT  A  PACKAGE  LAST  YEAR  !  YOU  WILL  NOT  BE  PART  OF THIS  YEAR  !    :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 21 2008, 05:02 PM~11933004
> *YOU  NEVER  SENT  OUT  A  PACKAGE  LAST  YEAR  !  YOU  WILL  NOT  BE  PART  OF THIS  YEAR  !    :angry:
> *


i wasnt part of it last year motherfucker... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Oct 21 2008, 07:02 PM~11933004-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




See if your weren't part of it then that proves you didn't send a gift !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Oct 21 2008, 05:02 PM~11933004-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Oct 21 2008, 07:02 PM~11933004-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




See if your weren't part of it then that proves you didn't send a gift !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

so why you got to put it out there like that ? you try to make me look bad?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 21 2008, 07:26 PM~11933218
> *so why you got to put it out there like that ? you try to make me look bad?
> *


You make you look bad ! I had nothing to do with that !


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 21 2008, 07:26 PM~11933218
> *so why you got to put it out there like that ? you try to make me look bad?
> *



if the shoe dont fit dont wear it homie


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

fuck it , i guess i am not allowed to be in minidreams little camp , so good luck guys!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 21 2008, 07:32 PM~11933281
> *fuck it , i guess i am not allowed to be in minidreams little camp , so good luck guys!
> *



jump in homie ,hes jus fukin wit you


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

im n


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*IF YOU ARE TAKING PART OF THE CHRISTMAS 08 EXCHANGE PLEASE COPY THIS LIST AND PASTE YOUR NAME AND THE NEXT NUMBER TO THIS ! IT WILL HELP TO KEEP EVERYTHING EASY TO SEE AND ENSURES THAT YOU WILL BE PART OF THIS INSTEAD OF GETTING LOST IN THE MASS POSTING ! *

*LIST AS OF 7:50 CMT ON OCT.21,2008 !*


01. drnitrus
02. ibldmyown
03. phat97yukon
04. kenny
05. mcloven
06. airbrushmaster
07. mkd904
08. modeltech
09. regalistic
10. lowridermodels
11. pink86regal
12. dasquid
13. elrafa
14. lowandbeyond
15. mademan
16. dadecounty
17. infamous 56
18. Mr.1/16th
19. kustombuilder
20. low86dime
21. marinate
22. mistabuggs
23. modelsIVlife
24. 408models
25. [email protected]
26. cndyblu6655
27. southside goovin
28. westempire
29. biggc
30. project59
31. Bodine
32. grimreaper69
33. waco
34. tunzafun
35. modelsbyroni
36. tRiCk oR tReAt 2
37. lb808
38. julian blea
39. betoscustoms
40. Mr. Biggs
41. rollinoldskoo
42.MTX686
43.BIGGDEEE
44.Bodydropped 
45.BigPoppa
46.RAYSTREY
47.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 1(RAYS KIDS COUNTS AS TWO ENTRIES)
48.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 2
49.lonnie im down it was fun last year
50. Evil c
51. pancho1969
52. old low&slo
53.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 3(I have 3 kids and decided I leave no one out)
54. 93fullsize
55. rollinoldskoo's son
56. bodine's son 
57.8-Ball
58.tequila sunrise
59. Cruzinlow.......hellz ya another year baby 
60. Smallz
61. Bigbearlocos
62. Steelers#1 (i'm adding my little brother too) He's 34 years young
63. low4oshow 
64. TWINN 
65. chrismineer 
66. 49NRS SF 
67. Caddionly 
68.texasfunk
69. Kirby
70. shrekinacutty


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

01. drnitrus
02. ibldmyown
03. phat97yukon
04. kenny
05. mcloven
06. airbrushmaster
07. mkd904
08. modeltech
09. regalistic
10. lowridermodels
11. pink86regal
12. dasquid
13. elrafa
14. lowandbeyond
15. mademan
16. dadecounty
17. infamous 56
18. Mr.1/16th
19. kustombuilder
20. low86dime
21. marinate
22. mistabuggs
23. modelsIVlife
24. 408models
25. [email protected]
26. cndyblu6655
27. southside goovin
28. westempire
29. biggc
30. project59
31. Bodine
32. grimreaper69
33. waco
34. tunzafun
35. modelsbyroni
36. tRiCk oR tReAt 2
37. lb808
38. julian blea
39. betoscustoms
40. Mr. Biggs
41. rollinoldskoo
42.MTX686
43.BIGGDEEE
44.Bodydropped 
45.BigPoppa
46.RAYSTREY
47.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 1(RAYS KIDS COUNTS AS TWO ENTRIES)
48.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 2
49.lonnie im down it was fun last year
50. Evil c
51. pancho1969
52. old low&slo
53.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 3(I have 3 kids and decided I leave no one out)
54. 93fullsize
55. rollinoldskoo's son
56. bodine's son 
57.8-Ball
58.tequila sunrise
59. Cruzinlow.......hellz ya another year baby 
60. Smallz
61. Bigbearlocos
62. Steelers#1 (i'm adding my little brother too) He's 34 years young
63. low4oshow 
64. TWINN 
65. chrismineer 
66. 49NRS SF 
67. Caddionly 
68.texasfunk
69. Kirby
70. shrekinacutty

71. youcantfademe


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

If anyone is pulled from the list its to protect the good hearted brother's on LIL and in no way would be from my own personal likes or dislikes of my own or someone else's ! If your a bad seller, bad trader , you will not take part just to receive a free item ! 

*MTX686 WILL BE REMOVED FROM THIS LIST DUE TO HAVING OUTSTANDING UNFINISHED TRADE DEAL ! THE DEAL WITH BIG C MUST BE COMPLETED BEFORE THEY CAN TAKE PART OF THE GIFT EXCHANGE AND MUST ALSO SEND ME THE GIFT AT A $15 VAULE TO BE READDED ! I WILL SEND THEIR GIFT TO A LIL MEMBER TO INSURE THAT THEY WILL COME GOOD ON THE EXCHANGE ! *


_*DO THE MEMEBR'S TAKING PART OF THIS EXCHANGE FEEL WHAT I HAVE ASKED IS FAIR AND REASONABLE?*_


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

If any of the bad traders/sellers/buyers want in, I think that what you have asked of them is only fair to everyone else on here thats taking part in this.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

i wasn't here last year, and have done no trading or selling of any kind, since i wasn't here, i didn't send a gift, am i still excluded???????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I ALREADY GOT AITEM(S)BOXED UP READY TO SHIP,JUST WAITING ON A NAME!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 21 2008, 08:12 PM~11933751
> *i wasn't here last year, and have done no trading or selling of any kind, since i wasn't here, i didn't send a gift, am i still excluded????????  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


You will be included Grim ! What i will do is have you exchange with another member that also has no feed back ! You guys will use each other to get a feed back rep started ! 


The children of upstanding LIL members will be added into the regular exchange ! 


And for the record LOWRIDERMODELS is on the bad trader list but is making an attemp at fixing his problems do at this time will remain on the exchange list and everyone else that has posted at this point looks on the up & up and will also remain as is on this exchange list !

Thanks MINI CLAUSE !


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanx mini, i was actually bein a smartass, but that's a good idea.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 21 2008, 05:19 PM~11933832
> *You  will  be  included Grim  !  What  i  will  do  is  have  you  exchange  with  another  member  that  also  has  no  feed  back  !  You  guys  will  use  each  other  to  get a  feed back  rep  started !
> The  children  of  upstanding  LIL  members  will  be  added  into  the  regular  exchange !
> And  for  the  record LOWRIDERMODELS is  on the  bad  trader  list  but  is  making  an  attemp at  fixing  his  problems  do  at this  time  will  remain  on the  exchange  list  and  everyone  else  that  has  posted  at  this  point  looks  on the  up & up    and  will  also  remain  as  is  on this  exchange  list !
> ...




 THANX BIGG DOGG MINI......I HAVE SLACKED ON SHIPPING A LITTLE DUE TO MY FAMILY PROBLEMS,BUT I AM NOT DOING ANY MORE DEALS OR SALES TILL MY PROBLEMS ARE THROUGH,I WILL BE SHIPPING MY PACKAGE OUT FOR THE GIFT EXCHANGE ONCE I GET A NAME!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 21 2008, 08:24 PM~11933885
> *Thanx mini, i was actually bein a smartass, but that's a good idea.
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 21 2008, 08:24 PM~11933890
> * THANX BIGG DOGG MINI......I HAVE SLACKED ON SHIPPING A LITTLE DUE TO MY FAMILY PROBLEMS,BUT I AM NOT DOING ANY MORE DEALS OR SALES TILL MY PROBLEMS ARE THROUGH,I WILL BE SHIPPING MY PACKAGE OUT FOR THE GIFT EXCHANGE ONCE I GET A NAME!
> *



I will have my PM BOX empty on NOV 1 and i will ask for the members that have signed up to send their addy's ! once i have all the addy's i will do the drawing and will send out the addy's to everyone taking part !


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

is this for kits only?
Are OOP parts and interesting supplies and materials included in this ?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

any model stuff


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

for the record i'm 87burb, i just had my name changed a few weeks back! so i got the feedback still!! :biggrin:


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 21 2008, 06:00 PM~11933572
> *If  anyone  is  pulled  from  the  list its  to  protect  the  good  hearted  brother's  on  LIL  and  in  no way  would be  from  my  own  personal  likes  or  dislikes  of  my  own  or  someone  else's  !  If  your  a  bad  seller, bad  trader ,  you  will  not  take  part  just  to  receive  a  free  item  !
> 
> MTX686 WILL  BE  REMOVED  FROM  THIS  LIST  DUE  TO  HAVING  OUTSTANDING  UNFINISHED  TRADE DEAL  !  THE  DEAL  WITH  BIG  C  MUST  BE  COMPLETED  BEFORE  THEY  CAN  TAKE  PART  OF  THE  GIFT EXCHANGE  AND  MUST  ALSO  SEND  ME  THE  GIFT  AT  A  $15 VAULE  TO  BE  READDED !  I  WILL  SEND  THEIR  GIFT  TO  A  LIL  MEMBER  TO  INSURE  THAT  THEY  WILL  COME  GOOD  ON  THE  EXCHANGE  !
> ...


i think that is fair. just so everyone knows members of LIL are gonna be straight and step up and pay when its time to pay. its all fair to me mini! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 21 2008, 06:12 PM~11933751
> *i wasn't here last year, and have done no trading or selling of any kind, since i wasn't here, i didn't send a gift, am i still excluded????????  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


damn homie, i lied, i did make a deal with trick, i bought some decals from him, totally forgot :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 21 2008, 07:28 PM~11933940
> *I  will  have  my  PM  BOX  empty  on  NOV 1  and  i  will  ask  for  the  members  that  have  signed  up  to  send  their  addy's !  once  i  have  all  the  addy's  i  will  do  the  drawing  and  will  send  out the  addy's  to  everyone  taking  part  !
> *


i think when this happens for the ones with kids in this be sure to add age of your kid (kids)


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 22 2008, 07:04 AM~11937671
> *i think when this happens for the ones with kids in this be sure to add age of your kid (kids)
> 
> *


Yes and please send age appropriate related modeling material ! Some kids are more advance then others but remember back when you we're around their age what skill level of builder you we're . Don't send a 10yrs a hobby knife set of a skill level 3 kit knowing the little ones will not be able to enjoy their gift ! Its like getting a pair of socks, or HEARSE DRIVER getting hole-less underwear , cause we know neither 1 will enjoy wearing them ! :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 22 2008, 07:54 AM~11937808
> *Yes  and  please  send  age  appropriate related  modeling material ! Some  kids  are  more  advance  then  others  but  remember  back  when  you  we're around  their  age  what  skill  level  of  builder  you  we're . Don't  send  a  10yrs a hobby  knife set  of  a skill level 3 kit  knowing  the little  ones  will  not  be  able  to  enjoy their gift !  Its  like  getting  a  pair  of  socks, or  HEARSE DRIVER  getting  hole-less underwear  , cause  we  know  neither  1  will  enjoy  wearing  them !  :biggrin:*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 22 2008, 02:05 PM~11940672
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

MINI, do we need to send you a pm with our address?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 22 2008, 03:48 PM~11941635
> *do we need to send you a pm with our address?
> *


ON NOV 1. i will ask for address ! I am getting everything set up and will be ready to keep my PM box clear so everyone can send out there addy !


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

01. drnitrus
02. ibldmyown
03. phat97yukon
04. kenny
05. mcloven
06. airbrushmaster
07. mkd904
08. modeltech
09. regalistic
10. lowridermodels
11. pink86regal
12. dasquid
13. elrafa
14. lowandbeyond
15. mademan
16. dadecounty
17. infamous 56
18. Mr.1/16th
19. kustombuilder
20. low86dime
21. marinate
22. mistabuggs
23. modelsIVlife
24. 408models
25. [email protected]
26. cndyblu6655
27. southside goovin
28. westempire
29. biggc
30. project59
31. Bodine
32. grimreaper69
33. waco
34. tunzafun
35. modelsbyroni
36. tRiCk oR tReAt 2
37. lb808
38. julian blea
39. betoscustoms
40. Mr. Biggs
41. rollinoldskoo
42.MTX686
43.BIGGDEEE
44.Bodydropped
45.BigPoppa
46.RAYSTREY
47.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 1(RAYS KIDS COUNTS AS TWO ENTRIES)
48.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 2
49.lonnie im down it was fun last year
50. Evil c
51. pancho1969
52. old low&slo
53.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 3(I have 3 kids and decided I leave no one out)
54. 93fullsize
55. rollinoldskoo's son
56. bodine's son
57.8-Ball
58.tequila sunrise
59. Cruzinlow.......hellz ya another year baby
60. Smallz
61. Bigbearlocos
62. Steelers#1 (i'm adding my little brother too) He's 34 years young
63. low4oshow
64. TWINN
65. chrismineer
66. 49NRS SF
67. Caddionly
68.texasfunk
69. Kirby
70. shrekinacutty
71. youcantfademe

72. Joker808


im down


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

01. drnitrus
02. ibldmyown
03. phat97yukon
04. kenny
05. mcloven
06. airbrushmaster
07. mkd904
08. modeltech
09. regalistic
10. lowridermodels
11. pink86regal
12. dasquid
13. elrafa
14. lowandbeyond
15. mademan
16. dadecounty
17. infamous 56
18. Mr.1/16th
19. kustombuilder
20. low86dime21. marinate
22. mistabuggs
23. modelsIVlife
24. 408models
25. [email protected]
26. cndyblu6655
27. southside goovin
28. westempire
29. biggc
30. project59
31. Bodine
32. grimreaper69
33. waco
34. tunzafun
35. modelsbyroni
36. tRiCk oR tReAt 2
37. lb808
38. julian blea
39. betoscustoms
40. Mr. Biggs
41. rollinoldskoo
42.MTX686
43.BIGGDEEE
44.Bodydropped
45.BigPoppa
46.RAYSTREY
47.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 1(RAYS KIDS COUNTS AS TWO ENTRIES)
48.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 2
49.lonnie im down it was fun last year
50. Evil c
51. pancho1969
52. old low&slo
53.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 3(I have 3 kids and decided I leave no one out)
54. 93fullsize
55. rollinoldskoo's son
56. bodine's son
57.8-Ball
58.tequila sunrise
59. Cruzinlow.......hellz ya another year baby
60. Smallz
61. Bigbearlocos
62. Steelers#1 (i'm adding my little brother too) He's 34 years young
63. low4oshow
64. TWINN
65. chrismineer
66. 49NRS SF
67. Caddionly
68.texasfunk
69. Kirby
70. shrekinacutty
71. youcantfademe
72. Joker808
73. Tristan (my nephew) some of you know him its 

Wired62's son , mostly in classifieds and autos for sale 










and MINI sign up DAMN IT !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Last year we also posted pics of the gifts that were going to be sent to your exchange partner , It was a blast to see them and to say I HOPE THATS MINE ! SO starting today go ahead and post up the gift or gift package you plan to ship to you exchange partner so we can get the OH SHITS , and WOW I HOPES , under way LOL !


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ok i would be down but how dose this go down
i mean if we post up what we are sending then go ask someone for their addy then it kinda defetes the idea dont it :dunno:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 23 2008, 02:04 PM~11951860
> *ok i would be down but how dose this go down
> i mean if we post up what we are sending then go ask someone for their addy then it kinda defetes the idea dont it :dunno:
> *


I will have my PM BOX empty on NOV 1 and i will ask for the members that have signed up to send their addy's ! once i have all the addy's i will do the drawing and will send out the addy's to everyone taking part ! 

from mini!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 23 2008, 11:04 AM~11951860
> *ok i would be down but how dose this go down
> i mean if we post up what we are sending then go ask someone for their addy then it kinda defetes the idea dont it :dunno:
> *


"we" aint asking no one. mini is the one giving us an addy (with no name). we send the gift the addy mini gives us. once received u post pics of what u receive then lil by lil evryone gonna c who u sent it to.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 23 2008, 11:10 AM~11951932
> *"we" aint asking no one. mini is the one giving us an addy (with no name). we send the gift the addy mini gives us. once received u post pics of what u receive then lil by lil evryone gonna c who u sent it to.
> *


oh cool 
im down


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i have to drop out, to many financial issues to ship or buy.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 23 2008, 08:11 PM~11956207
> *i have to drop out, to many financial issues to ship or buy.
> *



WHats happening LITTLE D ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

updated list 

01. drnitrus
02. ibldmyown
03. phat97yukon
04. kenny
05. mcloven
06. airbrushmaster
07. mkd904
08. modeltech
09. regalistic
10. lowridermodels
11. pink86regal
12. dasquid
13. elrafa
14. lowandbeyond
15. mademan
16. dadecounty
17. infamous 56
18. Mr.1/16th
19. kustombuilder
20. low86dime
21. marinate
22. mistabuggs
23. modelsIVlife
24. 408models
25. [email protected]
26. cndyblu6655* no longer in*
27. southside goovin
28. westempire
29. biggc
30. project59
31. Bodine
32. grimreaper69
33. waco
34. tunzafun
35. modelsbyroni
36. tRiCk oR tReAt 2
37. lb808
38. julian blea
39. betoscustoms
40. Mr. Biggs
41. rollinoldskoo
42.MTX686 *has been removed due to bad trader reports!*
43.BIGGDEEE
44.Bodydropped
45.BigPoppa
46.RAYSTREY
47.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 1
48.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 2
49.lonnie
50. Evil c
51. pancho1969
52. old low&slo
53.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 3
54. 93fullsize
55. rollinoldskoo's son
56. bodine's son
57.8-Ball
58.tequila sunrise
59. Cruzinlow
60. Smallz
61. Bigbearlocos
62. Steelers#1 
63. low4oshow
64. TWINN
65. chrismineer
66. 49NRS SF
67. Caddionly
68.texasfunk
69. Kirby
70. shrekinacutty
71. youcantfademe
72. Joker808
73. Tristan


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

is it to late for me to join ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 23 2008, 08:28 PM~11956357
> *is it to late for me to join ?
> *


nope ! TAKING NAMES TIL OCT. 31 ! At midnight on the 31 all will be set and moving forward !


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

ALL RIDE put me in i got some things for some lucky builder.
on my wish list is just some strene plastic-tubs and pipes for the doors. 
just throughing that out ther


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 23 2008, 06:25 PM~11956325
> *updated  list
> 
> 01. drnitrus
> ...


you have been added..... :cheesy:


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

so iam not in cause i didnt do it last year 
thats ok can i be in it next year if not this year


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

copy the list and add your name.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

updated list 

01. drnitrus
02. ibldmyown
03. phat97yukon
04. kenny
05. mcloven
06. airbrushmaster
07. mkd904
08. modeltech
09. regalistic
10. lowridermodels
11. pink86regal
12. dasquid
13. elrafa
14. lowandbeyond
15. mademan
16. dadecounty
17. infamous 56
18. Mr.1/16th
19. kustombuilder
20. low86dime
21. marinate
22. mistabuggs
23. modelsIVlife
24. 408models
25. [email protected]
*26. cndyblu6655 ------due to honesty an OG member will cover gift in your name !*
27. southside goovin
28. westempire
29. biggc
30. project59
31. Bodine
32. grimreaper69
33. waco
34. tunzafun
35. modelsbyroni
36. tRiCk oR tReAt 2
37. lb808
38. julian blea
39. betoscustoms
40. Mr. Biggs
41. rollinoldskoo
42.MTX686 has been removed due to bad trader reports!
43.BIGGDEEE
44.Bodydropped
45.BigPoppa
46.RAYSTREY
47.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 1
48.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 2
49.lonnie
50. Evil c
51. pancho1969
52. old low&slo
53.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 3
54. 93fullsize
55. rollinoldskoo's son
56. bodine's son
57.8-Ball
58.tequila sunrise
59. Cruzinlow
60. Smallz
61. Bigbearlocos
62. Steelers#1 
63. low4oshow
64. TWINN
65. chrismineer
66. 49NRS SF
67. Caddionly
68.texasfunk
69. Kirby
70. shrekinacutty
71. youcantfademe
72. Joker808
73. Tristan
74.2lowsyn


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Oct 23 2008, 10:29 PM~11957710
> *so iam not in cause i didnt do it last year
> thats ok can i be in it next year if not this year
> *


UNLESS YOU ARE ON THE BAD TRADER LIST or HAVE NEGATIVE FEED BACK IN THE GOOD TRADER LIST ALL ARE WELCOME TO JOIN ! 


I was joking with Hearse when i made the comment about the last exchange ! Please add you name to list as it makes it easier for everyone to follow ! Thanks MINI CLAUSE !


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

how many people did it last year? seems like this year's gonna be a good one!!!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i think they said 37 last year...

right now, we have doubled it


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 24 2008, 04:45 PM~11964704
> *how many people did it last year? seems like this year's gonna be a good one!!!
> *



We have doubled the members from last year ! 37 members took part in 07 and i belive only a few people didn't receive a gift ! So all in all it was a great turn out ! This year is going to awsome i'm sure !


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

im in but i dont know how 2 copy the list.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MY PM BOX IS OPEN AND CLEARED ! PLEASE IF YOUR TAKING PART IN THIS YEARS EXCHANGE GO AHEAD AND PM ME YOU ADDY AND INFO PLEASE ! i DECIDED I NEED TO GET AHEAD START ! 


AS SOON AS YOU PM YOUR ADDY YOU ARE BACKING UP YOUR WORD TO FOREFILL THE EXCHANGE BY SHIPPING A GIFT WORTH ATLEAST $15.00 TO THE ADD I SEND TO YOU IN THE FRIST WEEK OF NOV. ! 




SO AS OF NOW PLEASE PM ME YOUR INFO FELLAS !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

updated list 

01. drnitrus
02. ibldmyown
03. phat97yukon
04. kenny
05. mcloven
06. airbrushmaster
07. mkd904
08. modeltech
09. regalistic
10. lowridermodels
11. pink86regal
12. dasquid
13. elrafa
14. lowandbeyond
15. mademan
16. dadecounty
17. infamous 56
18. Mr.1/16th
19. kustombuilder
20. low86dime
21. marinate
22. mistabuggs
23. modelsIVlife
24. 408models
25. [email protected]
*26. cndyblu6655 ------due to honesty an OG member will cover gift in your name !*
27. southside goovin
28. westempire
29. biggc
30. project59
31. Bodine
32. grimreaper69
33. waco
34. tunzafun
35. modelsbyroni
36. tRiCk oR tReAt 2
37. lb808
38. julian blea
39. betoscustoms
40. Mr. Biggs
41. rollinoldskoo
42.MTX686 has been removed due to bad trader reports!
43.BIGGDEEE
44.Bodydropped
45.BigPoppa
46.RAYSTREY
47.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 1
48.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 2
49.lonnie
50. Evil c
51. pancho1969
52. old low&slo
53.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 3
54. 93fullsize
55. rollinoldskoo's son
56. bodine's son
57.8-Ball
58.tequila sunrise
59. Cruzinlow
60. Smallz
61. Bigbearlocos
62. Steelers#1 
63. low4oshow
64. TWINN
65. chrismineer
66. 49NRS SF
67. Caddionly
68.texasfunk
69. Kirby
70. shrekinacutty
71. youcantfademe
72. Joker808
73. Tristan
74.2lowsyn
75.STREETRACEKING


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Oct 24 2008, 05:05 PM~11964874
> *im in but i dont know how 2 copy the list.
> *



cause your a doe doe head :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

As of right now when i go throw the list i got it broke down to 59 og's and 16 newbies !


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 24 2008, 05:37 PM~11965169
> *As  of  right  now  when i  go throw the  list  i  got  it  broke  down    to  59 og's and 16 newbies  !
> *



wea do i fall in :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 24 2008, 03:37 PM~11965169
> *As  of  right  now  when i  go throw the  list  i  got  it  broke  down    to  59 og's and 16 newbies  !
> *


pooling all the noobs?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 24 2008, 05:41 PM~11965199
> *wea do i fall in  :biggrin:
> *


*AND YOU KNOW THIS MYANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 24 2008, 06:50 PM~11965736
> *pooling all the noobs?
> *


YES ! I am only doing this cause if for some reason they were just jumping in to get a free item an Old Dog on here wont be assed out for getting their name ! 

The new members will be tossed in their exchange and use each other to get the good member status on the list !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 24 2008, 05:10 PM~11964921
> *updated  list
> 
> 01. drnitrus
> ...



I already got 11 members to pm me with their addy's ! The box is open and empty so lets get this handled !


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

updated list 

01. drnitrus
02. ibldmyown
03. phat97yukon
04. kenny
05. mcloven
06. airbrushmaster
07. mkd904
08. modeltech
09. regalistic
10. lowridermodels
11. pink86regal
12. dasquid
13. elrafa
14. lowandbeyond
15. mademan
16. dadecounty
17. infamous 56
18. Mr.1/16th
19. kustombuilder
20. low86dime
21. marinate
22. mistabuggs
23. modelsIVlife
24. 408models
25. [email protected]
26. cndyblu6655 ------due to honesty an OG member will cover gift in your name !
27. southside goovin
28. westempire
29. biggc
30. project59
31. Bodine
32. grimreaper69
33. waco
34. tunzafun
35. modelsbyroni
36. tRiCk oR tReAt 2
37. lb808
38. julian blea
39. betoscustoms
40. Mr. Biggs
41. rollinoldskoo
42.MTX686 has been removed due to bad trader reports!
43.BIGGDEEE
44.Bodydropped
45.BigPoppa
46.RAYSTREY
47.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 1
48.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 2
49.lonnie
50. Evil c
51. pancho1969
52. old low&slo
53.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 3
54. 93fullsize
55. rollinoldskoo's son
56. bodine's son
57.8-Ball
58.tequila sunrise
59. Cruzinlow
60. Smallz
61. Bigbearlocos
62. Steelers#1 
63. low4oshow
64. TWINN
65. chrismineer
66. 49NRS SF
67. Caddionly
68.texasfunk
69. Kirby
70. shrekinacutty
71. youcantfademe
72. Joker808
73. Tristan
74.2lowsyn
75.undead white boy


there its fixed mini


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 24 2008, 09:08 PM~11966762
> *
> *



YOU DID IT WRONG DIP STICK ! 


Your Number 76 ! Please go back and copy and the correct list ! Thanks DUMBASSWHITEBOY !


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 24 2008, 07:12 PM~11966798
> *YOU  DID  IT  WRONG  DIP  STICK !
> Your  Number  76  !  Please  go  back  and  copy  and  the  correct  list  !  Thanks  DUMBASSWHITEBOY !
> *


 :roflmao: DAMN homie, that's ruff........................but funny lol


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 24 2008, 07:12 PM~11966798
> *YOU  DID  IT  WRONG  DIP  STICK !
> Your  Number  76  !  Please  go  back  and  copy  and  the  correct  list  !  Thanks  DUMBASSWHITEBOY !
> *


updated list 

01. drnitrus
02. ibldmyown
03. phat97yukon
04. kenny
05. mcloven
06. airbrushmaster
07. mkd904
08. modeltech
09. regalistic
10. lowridermodels
11. pink86regal
12. dasquid
13. elrafa
14. lowandbeyond
15. mademan
16. dadecounty
17. infamous 56
18. Mr.1/16th
19. kustombuilder
20. low86dime
21. marinate
22. mistabuggs
23. modelsIVlife
24. 408models
25. [email protected]
*26. cndyblu6655 ------due to honesty an OG member will cover gift in your name !*
27. southside goovin
28. westempire
29. biggc
30. project59
31. Bodine
32. grimreaper69
33. waco
34. tunzafun
35. modelsbyroni
36. tRiCk oR tReAt 2
37. lb808
38. julian blea
39. betoscustoms
40. Mr. Biggs
41. rollinoldskoo
42.MTX686 has been removed due to bad trader reports!
43.BIGGDEEE
44.Bodydropped
45.BigPoppa
46.RAYSTREY
47.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 1
48.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 2
49.lonnie
50. Evil c
51. pancho1969
52. old low&slo
53.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 3
54. 93fullsize
55. rollinoldskoo's son
56. bodine's son
57.8-Ball
58.tequila sunrise
59. Cruzinlow
60. Smallz
61. Bigbearlocos
62. Steelers#1 
63. low4oshow
64. TWINN
65. chrismineer
66. 49NRS SF
67. Caddionly
68.texasfunk
69. Kirby
70. shrekinacutty
71. youcantfademe
72. Joker808
73. Tristan
74.2lowsyn
75.STREETRACEKING

76. undumbwhiteboy...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

updated list

01. drnitrus
02. ibldmyown
03. phat97yukon
04. kenny
05. mcloven
06. airbrushmaster
07. mkd904
08. modeltech
09. regalistic
10. lowridermodels
11. pink86regal
12. dasquid
13. elrafa
14. lowandbeyond
15. mademan
16. dadecounty
17. infamous 56
18. Mr.1/16th
19. kustombuilder
20. low86dime
21. marinate
22. mistabuggs
23. modelsIVlife
24. 408models
25. [email protected]
26. cndyblu6655 ------due to honesty an OG member will cover gift in your name !
27. southside goovin
28. westempire
29. biggc
30. project59
31. Bodine
32. grimreaper69
33. waco
34. tunzafun
35. modelsbyroni
36. tRiCk oR tReAt 2
37. lb808
38. julian blea
39. betoscustoms
40. Mr. Biggs
41. rollinoldskoo
42.MTX686 has been removed due to bad trader reports!
43.BIGGDEEE
44.Bodydropped
45.BigPoppa
46.RAYSTREY
47.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 1
48.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 2
49.lonnie
50. Evil c
51. pancho1969
52. old low&slo
53.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 3
54. 93fullsize
55. rollinoldskoo's son
56. Keoni
57.8-Ball
58.tequila sunrise
59. Cruzinlow
60. Smallz
61. Bigbearlocos
62. Steelers#1
63. low4oshow
64. TWINN
65. chrismineer
66. 49NRS SF
67. Caddionly
68.texasfunk
69. Kirby
70. shrekinacutty
71. youcantfademe
72. Joker808
73. Tristan
74.2lowsyn
75.STREETRACEKING
76. undumbwhiteboy...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MY PM BOX IS OPEN AND CLEARED ! PLEASE IF YOUR TAKING PART IN THIS YEARS EXCHANGE GO AHEAD AND PM ME YOU ADDY AND INFO PLEASE ! i DECIDED I NEED TO GET AHEAD START ! 
AS SOON AS YOU PM YOUR ADDY YOU ARE BACKING UP YOUR WORD TO FOREFILL THE EXCHANGE BY SHIPPING A GIFT WORTH ATLEAST $15.00 TO THE ADD I SEND TO YOU IN THE FRIST WEEK OF NOV. ! 
SO AS OF NOW PLEASE PM ME YOUR INFO FELLAS !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

^ remember guys, if you are shipping to someone in canada, youll have to send it out extra early, around xmas it takes sometimes 3+ weeks.

Last year I sent a gift to zfelix on the 3rd of Dec. and he got it a couple days before xmas.


also if you are sending To canada...

Just keep that in mind


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

and to anywhere over water 

the last time i sold lots of stuff i sent something out and it took 5weeks from florida to hawaii


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

hno: pleas let it be drnitrus hno: 

pm is being sent .


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MY PM BOX IS OPEN AND CLEARED ! PLEASE IF YOUR TAKING PART IN THIS YEARS EXCHANGE GO AHEAD AND PM ME YOU ADDY AND INFO PLEASE ! i DECIDED I NEED TO GET AHEAD START ! 
AS SOON AS YOU PM YOUR ADDY YOU ARE BACKING UP YOUR WORD TO FOREFILL THE EXCHANGE BY SHIPPING A GIFT WORTH ATLEAST $15.00 TO THE ADD I SEND TO YOU IN THE FRIST WEEK OF NOV. ! 
SO AS OF NOW PLEASE PM ME YOUR INFO FELLAS ! 


THE FRIST is on saturday please respond with you addy asap !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

maybe post up whos you have? we know pm's get lost here sometimes


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

33 people have pmed me ! the other 40 something haven't !


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 28 2008, 03:36 PM~11997634
> *33  people  have  pmed me  ! the  other  40  something  haven't  !
> *



sent, and thanks for taking on the homework to get this done. I see that this year your gesture will make a lot of kids happy and us kids at heart.


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 28 2008, 04:33 PM~11997593
> *MY  PM  BOX   IS  OPEN AND  CLEARED  !  PLEASE IF  YOUR  TAKING  PART   IN  THIS  YEARS  EXCHANGE   GO  AHEAD  AND  PM  ME  YOU   ADDY   AND  INFO  PLEASE !  i  DECIDED  I  NEED  TO  GET  AHEAD  START !
> AS SOON  AS  YOU   PM  YOUR   ADDY YOU   ARE  BACKING  UP  YOUR  WORD  TO  FOREFILL  THE  EXCHANGE   BY   SHIPPING  A  GIFT  WORTH  ATLEAST  $15.00  TO  THE  ADD  I   SEND  TO  YOU  IN THE  FRIST  WEEK  OF  NOV. !
> SO  AS  OF  NOW  PLEASE  PM  ME  YOUR   INFO   FELLAS !
> ...


cool!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 28 2008, 05:36 PM~11997634
> *33  people  have  pmed me  ! the  other  40  something  haven't  !
> *



mine in there ? cause i kno i sunt it,if not ill send it agin


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 28 2008, 06:53 PM~11998949
> *mine in there ? cause i kno i sunt it,if not ill send it agin
> *


x2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 25 2008, 09:42 AM~11971141
> *and to anywhere over water
> 
> the last time i sold lots of stuff i sent something out and it took 5weeks from florida to hawaii
> *


THATS BECAUSE PARCEL POST SHIPS BY BOAT TO HAWAII..... :uh: 

Everyone should send by Priority mail.... Flat rate box with comfirmation is about $11 maybe even cheaper if you ship in your own box.... just depends on size and weight


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

ok i dont remeber if i did but now i know i did.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county+Oct 28 2008, 05:53 PM~11998949-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X 3


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

PM SENT MINI


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I would like to join if its not to late.

01. drnitrus
02. ibldmyown
03. phat97yukon
04. kenny
05. mcloven
06. airbrushmaster
07. mkd904
08. modeltech
09. regalistic
10. lowridermodels
11. pink86regal
12. dasquid
13. elrafa
14. lowandbeyond
15. mademan
16. dadecounty
17. infamous 56
18. Mr.1/16th
19. kustombuilder
20. low86dime
21. marinate
22. mistabuggs
23. modelsIVlife
24. 408models
25. [email protected]
26. cndyblu6655 ------due to honesty an OG member will cover gift in your name !
27. southside goovin
28. westempire
29. biggc
30. project59
31. Bodine
32. grimreaper69
33. waco
34. tunzafun
35. modelsbyroni
36. tRiCk oR tReAt 2
37. lb808
38. julian blea
39. betoscustoms
40. Mr. Biggs
41. rollinoldskoo
42.MTX686 has been removed due to bad trader reports!
43.BIGGDEEE
44.Bodydropped
45.BigPoppa
46.RAYSTREY
47.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 1
48.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 2
49.lonnie
50. Evil c
51. pancho1969
52. old low&slo
53.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 3
54. 93fullsize
55. rollinoldskoo's son
56. Keoni
57.8-Ball
58.tequila sunrise
59. Cruzinlow
60. Smallz
61. Bigbearlocos
62. Steelers#1
63. low4oshow
64. TWINN
65. chrismineer
66. 49NRS SF
67. Caddionly
68.texasfunk
69. Kirby
70. shrekinacutty
71. youcantfademe
72. Joker808
73. Tristan
74.2lowsyn
75.STREETRACEKING
76. undumbwhiteboy...
77. CHR1S619


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 28 2008, 09:31 PM~12001528
> *PM SENT MINI
> *


x2


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

pm sent few days ago


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

PM sent. :biggrin:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

i would love to be in this..but i am gonna have to pull out due to unexpected medical expenses that came up sunday.. basicaly i had to rush my girl friend to hospital at 2 am and had to pay the hospital copay and her doctors copay monday


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Oct 29 2008, 01:22 PM~12007154
> *i would love to be in this..but i am gonna have to pull out due to unexpected medical expenses that came up sunday.. basicaly i had to rush my girl friend to hospital at 2 am and had to pay the hospital copay and her doctors copay monday
> *


Is she OKAY?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 29 2008, 04:32 PM~12007259
> *Is she OKAY?
> *


x22


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 29 2008, 03:32 PM~12007259
> *Is she OKAY?
> *


yah.. shes ok.. she had a seizure .. was scary as shit.. she never had one before.. she woke up with a loud ass gasp for air.. i woke up to that instanly.. then she started having the seizure..called 911 and was at the er for about 2 and half hours..they ran there test..they couldnt find anything wrong there.. took her to her regular doctor monday.. they basicaly did a follow up check up and sent up a appoint with a neurologist to run more test.. hopefully it a one time thing and never happens again..


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Oct 29 2008, 04:43 PM~12007354
> *yah.. shes ok.. she had a seizure .. was scary as shit.. she never had one before.. she woke up with a loud ass gasp for air.. i woke up to that instanly.. then she started having the seizure..called 911 and was at the er for about 2 and half hours..they ran there test..they couldnt find anything wrong there.. took her to her regular doctor monday.. they basicaly did a follow up check up and sent up a appoint with a neurologist to run more test.. hopefully it a one time thing and never happens again..
> *


i hope all is good, homie


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 29 2008, 01:50 PM~12007396
> *i hope all is good, homie
> *


X2


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

damn homie hope she ok!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn man hope everything checks out and she's ok.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 23 2008, 07:38 AM~11949966
> *Last  year    we  also  posted  pics  of  the gifts  that  were  going  to  be  sent  to  your  exchange  partner  ,  It  was  a  blast  to  see  them  and  to  say  I HOPE  THATS  MINE  !  SO  starting  today  go  ahead  and  post  up  the gift  or  gift  package  you  plan  to  ship  to  you  exchange  partner  so  we  can  get the  OH  SHITS ,  and  WOW  I  HOPES ,  under way  LOL  !
> *


well whoever i get is getting this..........


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

thats a nice hooker upper :biggrin: 
i should have my stuff ready around the 8th.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

im waiting on my cars to come in when they do ill show the one im giving away .


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*I HAVE 63 ADDRESS I STILL ADDIES FROM 

REGALISTIC

LOWANDBYOND

KUSTOMBUILDER

408MODELS

TRICKORTREAT

MR. BIGGS

BIGGDEE

CRUSINLOW

TEXASFUNK

SHERKINACUTTY

TRISTAN 

AIRBRUSHMASTER

TUNZAFUN

TEQUILIA SUNRISE 


PLEASE TRY TO PM ME BY NOV 1ST ! I WILL DRAW OUT THE NAMES AND GIVE OUT INFO ON TUESDAY NOVEMBER 4TH !*



IF I DONT GET A PM WITH YOUR ADDY'S YOU CAN NOT TAKE PART THIS YEAR ! I AM TRING TO SEND OUT EXCHANGE INFO AS SOON AS I CAN SO EVERYONE HAS AMPLE TIME TO SEND OUT THEIR GIFTS ! 

Hope you guys understand ! Mini


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Oct 29 2008, 03:22 PM~12007154
> *i would love to be in this..but i am gonna have to pull out due to unexpected medical expenses that came up sunday.. basicaly i had to rush my girl friend to hospital at 2 am and had to pay the hospital copay and her doctors copay monday
> *


_*85 biarittz Joker, Today, 04:05 AM 


Mini,
Keep Joker in the Xmas gift. Just send me his secret exchange address.
Charles *_

YOU CAN'T SAY NOTHING WHEN THIS MAN WASN'T IN THIS EXCHANGE BUT STILL WAS RIGHT HERE WHEN MEMBER NEEDED A HAND ! THANKS 85 !


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Good lookin out 85!!!! If u need sum extra stuff to add n dat part for JOKER hit me up!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

JUST SENT MY ADD


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 30 2008, 09:41 PM~12020400
> *85 biarittz Joker, Today, 04:05 AM
> Mini,
> Keep Joker in the Xmas gift. Just send me his secret exchange address.
> ...


thanks homie but u dont have to do that homie.. i talked to dave.. and i should have funds to spend in a couple weeks..


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 30 2008, 12:56 PM~12015566
> *thats a nice hooker upper :biggrin:
> i should have my stuff ready around the 8th.
> *



Same here


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 30 2008, 12:08 PM~12016241
> *im waiting on my cars to come in when they do ill show the one im giving away .
> *


I say don't post what you are giving out...just let it all be a suprise....


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 31 2008, 10:12 AM~12025192
> *I say don't post what you are giving out...just let it all be a suprise....
> *


good cuas its not here just yet. :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*I STILL NEEDS ADDIES FROM 

REGALISTIC

LOWANDBYOND

KUSTOMBUILDER

408MODELS

TRICKORTREAT

MR. BIGGS

BIGGDEE

CRUSINLOW

SHERKINACUTTY

TRISTAN 

TUNZAFUN

TEQUILIA SUNRISE 

PLEASE TRY TO PM ME BY NOV 1ST ! I WILL DRAW OUT THE NAMES AND GIVE OUT INFO ON TUESDAY NOVEMBER 4TH !*
IF I DONT GET A PM WITH YOUR ADDY'S YOU CAN NOT TAKE PART THIS YEAR ! I AM TRING TO SEND OUT EXCHANGE INFO AS SOON AS I CAN SO EVERYONE HAS AMPLE TIME TO SEND OUT THEIR GIFTS ! 


Just afew hour left fellas ! 
Hope you guys understand ! Mini


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 31 2008, 09:38 PM~12030002
> *I  STILL  NEEDS ADDIES  FROM
> 
> REGALISTIC
> ...


free bump


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 31 2008, 11:38 PM~12030002
> *I  STILL  NEEDS ADDIES  FROM
> 
> REGALISTIC
> ...


sent my addy homie


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Can i join this?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

here your answer.....  


* 42.MTX686 has been removed due to bad trader reports! *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 2 2008, 02:39 AM~12037220
> *here your answer.....
> 42.MTX686 has been removed due to bad trader reports!
> *




:0 sorry dude! step your game up and get your shit back on track and better luck next year :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Nov 1 2008, 11:05 PM~12037015
> *Can i join this?
> *



can you send me my 63 :angry:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Already said i will...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*I STILL NEEDS ADDIES FROM 


LOWANDBYOND

KUSTOMBUILDER

408MODELS

TRICKORTREAT

MR. BIGGS

BIGGDEE

CRUSINLOW

SHERKINACUTTY

TRISTAN 

*
IF I DONT GET A PM WITH YOUR ADDY'S YOU CAN NOT TAKE PART THIS YEAR ! I AM TRING TO SEND OUT EXCHANGE INFO AS SOON AS I CAN SO EVERYONE HAS AMPLE TIME TO SEND OUT THEIR GIFTS ! 

Hope you guys understand ! Mini


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 5 2008, 06:47 PM~12073507
> *I  STILL  NEEDS ADDIES  FROM
> LOWANDBYOND
> 
> ...


surely sum1 has these guys phone numbers and can call them and tell them to get online.... i could give you travis' old addy but it wouldnt do any1 any good...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

let me hit up mr.biggs tomorrow dont wanna intreupt him right now


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

tristan sent


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Shouldn't we be moving on with this now??? it's already the 7th!!! Let's get these packages flowing!! :420:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

i will start getting it on the ball T-jay ! i was waiting for a few address but they have never shown up ! 

I'll have everyone's addies to ship too this evening .


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 7 2008, 01:26 PM~12089892
> *i  will  start  getting  it  on  the  ball  T-jay  !  i  was  waiting  for  a  few  address  but they  have  never  shown  up  !
> 
> I'll  have  everyone's  addies  to  ship  too  this  evening  .
> *


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 5 2008, 04:47 PM~12073507
> *I  STILL  NEEDS ADDIES  FROM
> LOWANDBYOND
> 
> ...


PMED ALREADY ACOUPLE DAYS AGO, DID U GET IT


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:0   :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WELL I JUS PRINTED OFF ALL THE NAMES I HAD PMED TO ME WITH ADDRESS ! 

I WILL DRAW THE NAMES LATER TODAY AND WILL START PMING THEM TO YOU GUYS TONIGHT ! 

I HAVE A LIST OF NEW MEMBERS AND MEMBERS WITH LITTLE POST ON DEALING WITH HISTORY ! SHOULD THEY BE GROUPED IN TO THE SAME BOX AS THE OG MEMBERS AND GOOD BUYERS OR SHOULD WE KEEP THEM TOGETHER AND LET THEM USE EACH OTHER TO GAIN LIL STANDINGS ?


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

im only speaking for my self but im a stand up guy and im new so were would that lay me...


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Nov 7 2008, 11:52 AM~12090662
> *im only speaking for my self but im a stand up guy and im new so were would that lay me...
> *


01. drnitrus
02. ibldmyown
03. phat97yukon
04. kenny
05. mcloven
* 06. airbrushmaster *
07. mkd904
08. modeltech
09. regalistic
10. lowridermodels


i think mini was putting noobs with noobs and og's with og's


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

am i a noob?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 7 2008, 01:57 PM~12090704
> *01. drnitrus
> 02. ibldmyown
> 03. phat97yukon
> ...


CORRECT ! I SINGLED THE NEWBIES AND THOSE WITH LACK OF HISTORY OUT IN MY OWN COMPUTER FILES ! 

TO THE PUBLIC BOARD THEY ARE ALL MIXED TOGETHER !


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 7 2008, 03:28 PM~12090997
> *CORRECT !   I  SINGLED  THE  NEWBIES  AND  THOSE  WITH  LACK  OF  HISTORY   OUT   IN  MY   OWN  COMPUTER  FILES !
> 
> TO   THE  PUBLIC BOARD   THEY  ARE  ALL MIXED  TOGETHER  !
> *


what are the #'s for, just curious?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I think im still a noob. i just think as long as everyone sends a gift to who they get it's all good


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 7 2008, 12:30 PM~12091015
> *what are the #'s for, just curious?
> *


i think it the # you enterd into the exchange.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 7 2008, 02:48 PM~12090626
> *WELL  I  JUS  PRINTED  OFF  ALL THE  NAMES  I  HAD  PMED TO  ME  WITH  ADDRESS !
> 
> I  WILL  DRAW  THE  NAMES  LATER  TODAY  AND  WILL  START  PMING  THEM  TO  YOU  GUYS  TONIGHT !
> ...



newbs with newbs and OG's with OG's............ just my .02 tho


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 7 2008, 12:28 PM~12090997
> *CORRECT !  I  SINGLED  THE  NEWBIES  AND  THOSE  WITH  LACK  OF  HISTORY  OUT  IN  MY  OWN  COMPUTER  FILES !
> 
> TO  THE  PUBLIC BOARD  THEY  ARE  ALL MIXED  TOGETHER  !
> *


BETTER NOT PUT ME WITH NOOBZ :angry:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Oct 29 2008, 12:22 PM~12007154
> *i would love to be in this..but i am gonna have to pull out due to unexpected medical expenses that came up sunday.. basicaly i had to rush my girl friend to hospital at 2 am and had to pay the hospital copay and her doctors copay monday
> *


i hate med bills. i thought my insurance would cover it...nothin to worry about, then when bills come in....FUUUUUCCCKKK!!! hope all is good with your girl


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 7 2008, 03:06 PM~12091301
> *BETTER NOT PUT ME WITH NOOBZ :angry:
> *


I PUT YOU WITH UNDEADWHITEBOY ! IT JUST SEEMED RIGHT KNOWING TO STUPID *** SACKS WOULD BE TRADING WITH EACH OTHER !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ADDRESS ARE BEING SENT SO KEEP YOU PM BOX OPENED FOR THE ADDIES !


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

was i put with newbs?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 7 2008, 09:23 PM~12095478
> *I  PUT  YOU  WITH  UNDEADWHITEBOY  !  IT  JUST  SEEMED  RIGHT  KNOWING  TO  STUPID  ***  SACKS  WOULD  BE  TRADING  WITH  EACH OTHER  !
> *


:nono:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 7 2008, 11:32 PM~12095537
> *was i put with newbs?
> *


THATS NON OF  YOUR BUSINESS AND PLEASE STAY OUT OF MY PERSONAL AFFAIRS !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

got 1


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2008, 12:37 AM~12095573
> *THATS  NON  OF  YOUR  BUSINESS  AND  PLEASE  STAY  OUT  OF  MY  PERSONAL  AFFAIRS !
> *


sorry mini


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 7 2008, 11:40 PM~12095593
> *sorry mini
> *


HAPPY HOILDAYS !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

Are you sending all addys out tonight?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 7 2008, 09:23 PM~12095478
> *I  PUT  YOU  WITH  UNDEADWHITEBOY  !  IT  JUST  SEEMED  RIGHT  KNOWING  TO  STUPID  ***  SACKS  WOULD  BE  TRADING  WITH  EACH OTHER  !
> *


ok mini when did i ever fuckin do a deal with you
huh

never so why the fuck am i paired up with this foo that fucks you over personally
if thats the way it is then fuck it count me out


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:ugh: :guns: :burn: :wave: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

Lowand Beyond still uses the same address..... i got it if he can still be in....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 7 2008, 11:20 PM~12095962
> *Are you sending all addys out tonight?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 8 2008, 12:40 AM~12095593
> *sorry mini
> *





:roflmao: * owned* :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 8 2008, 01:28 AM~12096061
> *ok mini when did i ever fuckin do a deal with you
> huh
> 
> ...




* butt hurt * :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 8 2008, 12:28 AM~12096061
> *ok mini when did i ever fuckin do a deal with you
> huh
> 
> ...



TAKE A FUCKIN JOKE DIP SHIT ! You need to change your online name to 1TOUGHMOTHERFUCKERONAKEYBOARD !

The whole idea behind a secert exchange is that no one knows who they are sending to ! So why would i tell Hearse who he had ! Get a clue you retarded dicklick ! 

Man your 20 going on 12 ! GROW THE FUCK UP TOUGH GUY !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 7 2008, 07:28 PM~12096061
> *ok mini when did i ever fuckin do a deal with you
> huh
> 
> ...


do i need to mention something or u gonna take care of it :angry:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 8 2008, 02:49 AM~12096768
> *do i need to mention something or u gonna take care of it  :angry:
> *




shit got real quiet after that one huh?! :biggrin:


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

*real quiet! *


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

cant wait tell this start i alredy got the kit planed out


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Nov 7 2008, 09:26 PM~12095494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i never fucked anybody , im just slow to pay sometimes, its been takern care of, so mind you own fucking business undeadwhitebitch.... :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 8 2008, 01:37 PM~12098887
> *waiting for mine....
> 
> i never fucked anybody , im just slow to pay sometimes, its been takern care of, so mind you own fucking business undeadwhitebitch.... :uh:
> *



SOMEPEOPLE CAN'T TAKE A SILLY ASS JOKE WITH OUT COUGHING ON A NUT HAIR ! 

I'LL SEND THE REST OF THE ADDIES OUT TUESDAY NIGHT ! I AM HEADING OFF TO WORK FOR THE WEEK END ! LATER FELLAS !


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2008, 03:15 PM~12099116
> *SOMEPEOPLE  CAN'T  TAKE  A  SILLY  ASS  JOKE WITH  OUT  COUGHING  ON  A  NUT  HAIR  !
> 
> I'LL  SEND  THE  REST  OF  THE  ADDIES  OUT  TUESDAY  NIGHT !  I  AM  HEADING  OFF  TO  WORK  FOR THE  WEEK END !  LATER  FELLAS !
> *


hey you have fun ...lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 8 2008, 02:18 PM~12099137
> *hey you have fun ...lol
> *



EVERY DAY MY GOOD FREIND !

ITS JUST FUNNY HOW SOME PEOPLE GET SO OUT OF HAND OVER THE INTERNET !


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2008, 03:22 PM~12099166
> *EVERY DAY  MY  GOOD FREIND !
> 
> ITS  JUST  FUNNY  HOW  SOME  PEOPLE  GET  SO  OUT OF  HAND  OVER  THE  INTERNET !
> *


no kidding, people need to grow up.... i have scene way to much of that crap on here lately


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 7 2008, 11:30 AM~12091015
> *what are the #'s for, just curious?
> *


it's your raffle # for a chance to win a brand new car....j/k


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 8 2008, 03:30 PM~12099216
> *it's  your raffle # for a chance to win a brand new car....j/k
> *


damn i could sure use one of those too ....lol


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

ok, so when is it time for us to open presents, i think last year was the 15th or 20th...something like that.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 7 2008, 11:49 PM~12096768
> *do i need to mention something or u gonna take care of it  :angry:
> *


dude mind your own shit homie
im taking care of it
i told the dude that it might take some time due to the bills 
and he said cool 
mind your own shit homie


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Tuesday night the addys will be sent? I"m just checking in, havnt heard anything yet but i want to get this package out! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 8 2008, 05:36 PM~12101841
> *dude mind your own shit homie
> im taking care of it
> i told the dude that it might take some time due to the bills
> ...


what about our deal that i been waiting for u to come thru on since you were a newb? :angry:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 8 2008, 09:49 PM~12102281
> *what about our deal that i been waiting for u to come thru on since you were a newb?  :angry:
> *


foo you'll get it as soon as the bills let me send the shit


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

noob=january, it takes you 10 months to send something?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 9 2008, 02:52 PM~12105084
> *foo you'll get it as soon as the bills let me send the shit
> *




if you knew you couldnt send things right away, then you shouldnt be dealin!


oh and you want in on the x-mas exchange? you can send out for that, but you cant send oldskoo his shit??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: [email protected], regalistic


wud up fool?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 8 2008, 09:49 PM~12102281
> *what about our deal that i been waiting for u to come thru on since you were a newb?  :angry:
> *


hes still a newb


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 9 2008, 03:03 PM~12105126
> *hes still a newb
> *



haha wheres your room to talk nooB? :uh:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 9 2008, 03:03 PM~12105122
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: [email protected], regalistic
> wud up fool?
> *


just
makin some bags what up wit ya


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

fuck it pull me off the list
and the next payday i will send you the fuckin rims
unless you want to send the front rims back 
it seems everytime im on here someone always feels the need to start shit
if its not JRCASH then its mini
and now i can add R.O. to that list
for giving me shit on my pete wrecker


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

UM when do we get the addys to send the stuff out ?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 9 2008, 12:00 PM~12105115
> *
> oh and you want in on the x-mas exchange? you can send out for that, but you cant send oldskoo his shit??
> *


i didnt want to be the one to say it.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 9 2008, 02:22 PM~12105225
> *fuck it pull me off the list
> and the next payday i will send you the fuckin rims
> unless you want to send the front rims back
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 9 2008, 03:22 PM~12105225
> *fuck it pull me off the list
> and the next payday i will send you the fuckin rims
> unless you want to send the front rims back
> ...



how can he not give you shit man???? you never followed threw with your deal !!!!!!

get one deal done before you move onto the next !!!!!!


and how much does it cost to send some damn wheels bro........... 2.00 + the cost of an envelope?!?!?!?!?!?! come on man!!!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 9 2008, 12:58 PM~12105399
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'> I WILL COVER WHOEVER WAS SUPPOSED TO GET HIS GIFT, GIVE ME THE ADDY SO WE DONT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT IT. , REVEREND HEARSE[/u][/i]*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 9 2008, 03:58 PM~12105399
> *KEVIN  THANKS  FOR  STOPPING  THIS  !  HAVE  A  MERRY  CHRISTMAS  !
> *




man thats fucked up! :uh: 


give me undeads exchange mini, ill send out two............ so we can keep this goin!

we all shouldnt be fucked over because undead cant hold his own weight!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*IT'S DONE FELLA'S ! IT IS WHAT IT IS ! *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 9 2008, 04:12 PM~12105454
> *IT'S  DONE  FELLA'S  !  IT  IS  WHAT  IT  IS  !
> *




:uh: 


i just dont think its right man! but whatever........... your runnin the show here!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:angry: damn and my box was ready to roll...was just waiting on the addy :banghead: :buttkick:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THAT SUCKS!!! ONE BIG THING GETTING FUCKED OVER BY A LITTLE THING!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 9 2008, 01:24 PM~12105513
> *:angry: damn and my box was ready to roll...was just waiting on the addy :banghead:  :buttkick:
> *


X2...  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

damn that *sucks*


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I wasn't gonna put this out here, but, Kevin, YOU ARE SO WRONG. YOU OWE PEOPLE SHIT AND ARE CLAIMING THAT BILLS ARE STOPPING YOU FROM OWNING UP TO THOSE DEALS, BUT YOU COULD AFFORD TO SEND ME $70 FOR MY HEARSE??????? THAT'S JUST FUCKIN WRONG. I MAY HAVE NEEDED THE MONEY, BUT IF I HAD KNOWN YOU STILL OWED SHIT TO PEOPLE, I WOULDN'T HAVE SOLD IT TO YOU.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=15620 
http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=15602
yet he still makes deals


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 9 2008, 09:22 AM~12105225
> *fuck it pull me off the list
> and the next payday i will send you the fuckin rims
> unless you want to send the front rims back
> ...


PM me your fukkin phone number :angry:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 9 2008, 04:15 PM~12105744
> *PM me your fukkin phone number  :angry:
> *


aww shit, r.o.'s on a killin spree :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

merry mother fawkin Xmas.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 9 2008, 02:15 PM~12105744
> *PM me your fukkin phone number  :angry:
> *


then give it to everyon else..... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 9 2008, 11:27 AM~12105813
> *then give it to everyon else..... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


homie i don't play that.... i wouldn't want my number handed out


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

understandable.......


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I swear on my life someday somewhere I'm going to run into this GOOF Kevin!!! And when I do I hope you prayed to god that day!!! That is all I have to say....


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

The bitch who stole Xmas..... man you just burnt your bridges to the max on here now, insted of a few people that you have screwed over some how, you now fucked what 70 people on Xmas exchange that are all really goin to have a major hate on for ya if i were ya id pack up your name on here and hide behind the screen and keep a low key, not to include word gets around quick enough on other sites too......


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

The guy is a piece of shit goof!!! that's all there is to it!! What I don't get is you can't send out a set of fucking rims cause bills wont allow it.... but yet you throw your fucking name into the gift exchange!!! How the fuck does that work??? 

This guy is a complete waste of board space and for the life of me I can't figure out why he is still here!!! 

Kevin you are the biggest peice of shit in the history of these boards! Your builds are complete shit.... you waste everyones time whining and crying all the time on what people think of you but yet you just dig yourself deeper into the shit house.... 

Your 6 foot tall and bullet proof attitude on the keyboard does not make you a man..... Your past ass kicking status don't mean shit! It's the way you render yourself today is what matters.... And today I hope you feel like a complete waste of skin because you really are.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I'M A GOING TO STEP UP AND SPEAK ON SOME SHIT REALLY QUICK ! 


EVERYONE ON LIL SEE'S AND WATCHES ME ACT A FOOL ! WHEN I AM. I AM. 99% OF THE TIME I AM JUST HAVING FUN. NOTHING PERSONAL HATE TOWARDS ANYONE FOR THE MOST PART ! I HAVE MY SET OF GOOF BALLS I LIKE TO TEASE , A FEW THAT WE JUST CHAT IN PM'S AND A HANDFUL I TALK TO ON THE PHONE ! 

HEARSE DRIVER IS MY CRACK HEAD , CROSSED EYED STEP SISTER !

PROJECT59 IS MY ENGILSH TEACHER 

ROLLINOLDSKOO IS MY GRASS ASS SKIRT WEARING BROTHER FROM ACROSS THE WATERS.

BIGG C IS MY RICHEST UNEMPLYIED BROTHER 

SMALLZ IS MY MIXED COLOR CODED TWIN ! 

TWINN AND BIGGS ARE THE BOSS ! 

BETOSCUSTOMS IS MY WELL LETS JUST SAY WE HAVE FUN FROM TIME TO TIME LOL ! 


I KNOW YOU GUYS ALWAYS SEE WHATS UP BETWEEN THE SHIT I DO WITH THESE FOOLS ! ALL I CONSIDER FREINDS ,AND HOLD NOTHING TO POINT OF A TURE COMMENT . ITS JUST JOKES ! 

BUT I ALWAYS STAND BEHIND WHAT I POST ! I BUILD WHAT I LIKE TO BUILD , AND I DO WHAT I WANT TO DO CAUSE I AM MAN ENOUGH TO FILL THE SHOES I STEP INTO ! 

SO TO ALL YOU GUYS I AM SORRY THAT I SHUT THIS DOWN OVER KEVIN ! 

WHAT IT BOILS DOWN TOO IS THAT I CAN'T TRUST THAT EVERYONE WILL BE TRUST WORTHY IN THIS ! I  HAVE THE LIST OF TRADERS ALREADY DONE ! 

IF YOU GUYS THAT WANT TO STILL EXCHANGE WITH EACH OTHER I WILL POST UP THE LIST SO YOU GUYS CAN GET CONTACT WITH EACH AND EXCHANGE SHIPPING ! 

I AM DONE WITH THIS ! I WONT START ANYTHING ELSE LIKE THIS FROM HERE ON OUT ! 

I WANT TO KEEP THE HOBBY FREINDLY AND FUN AND THIS AN'T FUN ! 

I WANT TO ENJOY WHAT I DO ! I'LL JUST FINISH UP MY CUSTOMER JOBS AND BUILD FOR MY SELF AND DO WHAT MY TURE BROTHERS ASK OF ME ! 

FUCK THE REST ! TWINN AND BIGGS , AND ME HAVE A HANDFUL OF PLANS FOR THE HOBBY AND WASTING TIME BABY SITTING AN'T GETTING SHIT DONE ! 

I HAVE A TON PM'S EVERYDAY ABOUT SHIT CAUSE THEY DON'T WANT TO POST IT ON THE BOARD CAUSE OF CRY BABY SHIT ! AND ALL THE PLAYGROUND SHIT THATS BEEN UNFOLDED THIS PAST YEAR ! 

ITS EVERY MAN FOR HIM SELF HERE ON OUT ! 


IF ANYONE WANTS TO FOCUS ON THE TURE ART MODELING AND ENJOY WITH THEIR BROTHER THEN STOP THE 3RD GRADE SHIT AND SURFING RUNNING AROUND BITCHING ! YOU CAN'T TALK SHIT UNLESS YOU YOUR SELF ARE BUILDING ! 

FOR REAL I GOT MUCH LOVE FOR A TON OF YOU ON HERE ! I MEET AND TALK TO ALOT OF GREAT BUILDERS BUT THIS ISN'T A TURE MODELING SITE AT THIS POINT ! I AM MARRIED SO IF I WANT TO SET AROUND AND LISTEN TO BITCHING ALL I GOT TO DO IS STAY HOME !


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WELL LIKE I SAID BEFORE. I THINK IM STILL A NOOB. SO IF THE EXCHANGE DOES HAPPEN, IM DOWN. MR. 1/16 WHANT TO BE IN IT TOO.

I HOPE IT WILL GO ON!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

damn man, that sucks that one clowin ruined it for all... o well i guess. post that list though homie i think there are enough good peeps on here to still be willing to make someone elses xmas just a little better


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 9 2008, 03:28 PM~12106147
> *damn man, that sucks that one clowin ruined it for all... o well i guess. post that list though homie i think there are enough good peeps on here to still be willing to make someone elses xmas just a little better
> *


X2


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 9 2008, 05:23 PM~12106132
> *WELL LIKE I SAID BEFORE. I THINK IM STILL A NOOB. SO IF THE EXCHANGE DOES HAPPEN, IM DOWN. MR. 1/16 WHANT TO BE IN IT TOO.
> 
> I HOPE IT WILL GO ON!!
> *


X2


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 9 2008, 03:23 PM~12106132
> *WELL LIKE I SAID BEFORE. I THINK IM STILL A NOOB. SO IF THE EXCHANGE DOES HAPPEN, IM DOWN. MR. 1/16 WHANT TO BE IN IT TOO.
> 
> I HOPE IT WILL GO ON!!
> *


you can add me to that list . 
i was so ready to do this and maby get to know more of you guys better .


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 9 2008, 03:33 PM~12106173
> *you can add me to that list .
> i was so ready to do this and maby get to know more of you guys better .
> *


X3 :yes: :yes:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:angry:  this sucks


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey mini
I know your mad and you got to do what you got to do.
I have no problem with that. I understand how you feel.
just a suggestion if you would like to hand it off to someone to finish
I am sure someone on here would do it and if not I will. we still have plenty of time.
it would just be a shame to let the undead grinch steal xmas this year.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Nov 9 2008, 06:54 PM~12106268
> *hey mini
> I know your mad and you got to do what you got to do.
> I have no problem with that. I understand how you feel.
> ...





well put old man :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 9 2008, 03:58 PM~12105399
> *KEVIN  THANKS  FOR  STOPPING  THIS  !  HAVE  A  MERRY  CHRISTMAS  !
> *







you gotta be fuking kidding me ,this aint the mini i kno all the shit me and you went thru ,and you never backed down ,now you gonna back out of this great experience ,because that fukin bitch backin out cause he wasnt happy wit who he was paired up wit ,yea white boy your alil bitch ,im a real ***** and im calin it how i see it ,that was a real bitch move you did ,and you go do sum fuk shit like that you need your ass whooped ,and mini dont act like this lil bitch and back out of your word ,muthafuker i got confidence in you that youll make it right ,you gone let a hater make you back down ,,,,,,,,,,mini weada fuk you at ,theres to many people who looks forward to this to have it fucked up by a piece of shit ,white boy i was coolwit you upuntill now.your the type of person that make your whole race look fuked up ,you go and made your face shitty round here ,and you cant blame no-one but your self ******,mini get your shit together ,calm down and get bak on trak ,and have ryan deleet this fuker ,you dont want me to pull the race card now do you .....no threat but you kno what i mean ,real talk homie


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 9 2008, 06:03 PM~12106983
> *you gotta be fuking kidding me ,this aint the mini i kno all the shit me and you went thru ,and you never backed down ,now you gonna back out of this great experience ,because that fukin bitch backin out cause he wasnt happy wit who he was paired up wit ,yea white boy your alil bitch ,im a real ***** and im calin it how i see it ,that was a real bitch move you did ,and you go do sum fuk shit like that you need your ass whooped ,and mini dont act like this lil bitch and back out of your word ,muthafuker i got confidence in you that youll make it right ,you gone let a hater make you back down ,,,,,,,,,,mini weada fuk you at ,theres to many people who looks forward to this to have it fucked up by a piece of shit ,white boy i was coolwit you upuntill now.your the type of person that make your whole race look fuked up ,you go and made your face shitty round here ,and you cant blame no-one but your self ******,mini get your shit together ,calm down and get bak on trak ,and have ryan deleet this fuker ,you dont want me to pull the race card now do you .....no threat but you kno what i mean ,real talk homie
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: hoos bad :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 9 2008, 09:09 PM~12107052
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin: hoos bad :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




nawpimpin nothin like that ,i was in this last year ,and it was fun ,you kno to look out forthe peeps ,and to have this bullshit happen its like the fuker robbed the salvation army ,of the gifts they have for the gits ,you feel me ,but you kno one thing the sa dont back out of there promice to the people ,or discontenue there service cause of sum hater


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

i know that fucked up but some people just ant right


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

mini you have a pm
think befor you start talkin bro 
and dont fuck these other guys over
look at it this way
i made myself look like shit
dont do the samething
you may hate me but take at least these words of advice


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 9 2008, 09:27 PM~12107237
> *i know that fucked up but some people just ant right
> *


fukin ragity ass cracker ,hey fukers if the shoe dont fit then dont wear it


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 9 2008, 06:36 PM~12107310
> *fukin ragity ass cracker ,hey fukers if the shoe dont fit then dont wear it
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: lol...lol....lol.. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:0


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 9 2008, 06:03 PM~12106983
> *your the type of person that make your whole race look fuked up
> 
> you dont want me to pull the race card now do you .....no threat but you kno what i mean ,real talk homie
> *


 :uh:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 9 2008, 09:57 PM~12107502
> *:uh:
> *





if the shoe dont fit homie dont wear it pimp ,and the racecard is wit monty ,and undead ,homie it got nuthin to do wit you or anyother member other than mini monty and undead mini kno what im talkin bout


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

dade calm down yo! before you make yourself look as bad as them little kids!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

dade county in this bitch lol...lol... stop it. u dont have time 2 start shit get back 2 work on my crown cool ok . lol


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Nov 9 2008, 10:31 PM~12107813-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bite me fuker :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

I'll do a one/one ex-change with the first person to PM me. Just to get in the SPIRIT of things.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Nov 9 2008, 07:51 PM~12108066
> *I'll do a one/one ex-change with the first person to PM me. Just to get in the SPIRIT of things.
> *


:biggrin: Got A pm ALLREADY. It's gonna be a LOCAL thing. Rollin'


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Nov 9 2008, 10:55 PM~12108110
> *:biggrin:
> *


i would but i already got the address i was supposed to send to, and well i already have evrything plus a card(lol) so i gonna send it anyway... if i get something back great, if not thats ok too


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Nov 9 2008, 10:55 PM~12108110
> *:biggrin: Got A pm ALLREADY.  It's gonna be a LOCAL thing. Rollin'
> *




what are you gonna do? walk it to him.................. :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 9 2008, 07:59 PM~12108171
> *what are you gonna do?  walk it to him.................. :biggrin:
> *


LOL, Gonna SWIM to his house. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Nov 9 2008, 11:01 PM~12108195
> *LOL, Gonna SWIM to his house. :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: 



you know what i want for x-mas fool :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 9 2008, 08:06 PM~12108267
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> you know what i want for x-mas fool :biggrin:
> *


I know what you want. But just NOT this christmas :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 9 2008, 05:06 PM~12108267
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> you know what i want for x-mas fool :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 9 2008, 02:09 PM~12105704
> *http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=15620
> http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=15602
> yet he still makes deals
> *


WTF is this all about. What I can't do trades and shit in other forums? :angry: You got a problem with me JUST PM me.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Nov 9 2008, 11:08 PM~12108296
> *I know what you want. But just NOT this christmas  :biggrin:
> *



 :biggrin: 


dont make me dig threw the stash haha :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 9 2008, 11:23 PM~12108460
> *:scrutinize:
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 9 2008, 11:02 PM~12109557
> *  :biggrin:
> dont make me dig threw the stash haha :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 9 2008, 10:02 PM~12109557
> *  :biggrin:
> dont make me dig threw the stash haha :biggrin:
> *


MUDDAH', you said you don't have anything allready. LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Nov 10 2008, 01:05 AM~12109584
> *MUDDAH', you said you don't have anything allready. LOL
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 9 2008, 10:11 PM~12109631
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :twak: :guns: :guns: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Nov 9 2008, 07:00 PM~12109538
> *WTF is this all about. What I can't do trades and shit in other forums?  :angry:
> *


not you.... he's talkin about undead a.k.a. evilone


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i got my addy for my son already ...should i post and see if they still wanna exchange gifts? dunno who it is


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 9 2008, 10:15 PM~12109663
> *not you.... he's talkin about undead a.k.a. evilone
> *


He PUT my threads on there. :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Nov 9 2008, 07:19 PM~12109687
> *He PUT my threads on there. :angry:
> *


is the second one yours too?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Fuck You Kevin...

'Nuff Said


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 9 2008, 10:23 PM~12109738
> *is the second one yours too?
> *


LOL, nope but I wish it was. I'd keep that ECTO 1 and the LINCOLN out of it. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 9 2008, 07:24 PM~12109749
> *Fuck You Kevin...
> 
> 'Nuff Said
> *


you aren't any better hawkeye1777 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=48680


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 9 2008, 11:16 PM~12109664
> *i got my addy for my son already ...should i post and see if they still wanna exchange gifts?  dunno who it is
> *


*i got my addy for my son already ...should i post and see if they still wanna exchange gifts? dunno who it is*

IS LOTS OF PEOPLE IN CALI?


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 9 2008, 10:31 PM~12109812
> *i got my addy for my son already ...should i post and see if they still wanna exchange gifts?  dunno who it is
> 
> IS LOTS OF PEOPLE IN CALI?
> *


Quey, If no one is sending him anything. I'm still gonna send HIM a bunch of treasurehunts.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Nov 9 2008, 11:34 PM~12109840
> *Quey, If no one is sending him anything. I'm still gonna send HIM a bunch of treasurehunts.
> *


well if no one doea , i was gonna let him go to hobbytown usa and pick out his own gift to send , so if the exchange is off ill send to you :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Nov 10 2008, 01:34 AM~12109840
> *Quey, If no one is sending him anything. I'm still gonna send HIM a bunch of treasurehunts.
> *





send me some legos foo :biggrin: ill still get down on some legos


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

426 w 55th st
Los Angeles, CA 90037[/b]


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 9 2008, 10:37 PM~12109866
> *well if no one doea , i was gonna let him go to hobbytown usa and pick out his own gift to send , so if the exchange is off ill send to you  :cheesy:
> *


Sounds kool. How about let's do it for them. I do one for Keoni and you do one for my son KAYA. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 9 2008, 11:38 PM~12109871
> *send me some legos foo :biggrin:  ill still get down on some legos
> *


sorry  he like his legos 

and he loves drawing , i gotta get some pics of his drawings , i think they pretty good for 10yo


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 9 2008, 10:38 PM~12109871
> *send me some legos foo :biggrin:  ill still get down on some legos
> *


 :biggrin: SURE


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Nov 9 2008, 11:39 PM~12109878
> *Sounds kool. How about let's do it for them. I do one for Keoni and you do one for my son KAYA. :biggrin:
> *


  

how old is your son?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 9 2008, 11:40 PM~12109883
> *sorry    he like his legos
> 
> and he loves drawing , i gotta get some pics of his drawings , i think they pretty good for 10yo
> *


 :biggrin: wrong person lol


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 9 2008, 11:38 PM~12109874
> *
> 426 w 55th st
> Los Angeles, CA 90037*
> [/b]


so whoever this is will be exchanging with me if you want to , ?

my son has a buddy now


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 9 2008, 10:41 PM~12109896
> *
> 
> how old is your son?
> *


He's 8. And the FUCKER loves anything POKEMON. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Nov 9 2008, 11:44 PM~12109916
> *He's 8. And the FUCKER loves anything POKEMON. :biggrin:
> *


what about Naruto?


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 9 2008, 10:45 PM~12109927
> *what about Naruto?
> *


Nope, not really into Naruto. Just pokemon and ben10. He talks me ears OFF about them. I happen to know almost all 300 some pokemons and every BEN10 character there is.LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Nov 9 2008, 11:44 PM~12109916
> *He's 8. And the FUCKER loves anything POKEMON. :biggrin:
> *


mine is 10 and loves Naruto .2ND MOST

football

michael jordan

of coarse t hunts

DRAWING MORE THEN ANYTHING

ill have to get him to draw something pokemon for kaya


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 9 2008, 10:48 PM~12109957
> *mine is 10 and loves Naruto .2ND MOST
> 
> football
> ...


That's good to KNOW.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ummmm PMs......


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 9 2008, 11:09 PM~12110066
> *ummmm PMs......
> *


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 10 2008, 12:09 AM~12110066
> *ummmm PMs......
> *


why pms ? :cheesy:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped+Nov 9 2008, 09:24 PM~12109749-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*If this Bodydropped cat is indeed this hawkeye177 Then yeah you aint any better you fucker!!!! You still owe me for that s-10 I sent your ass cock monkey... Don't Think for one second I have forgotten about you... Your day will come!*


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Nov 9 2008, 09:00 PM~12109538
> *WTF is this all about. What I can't do trades and shit in other forums?  :angry: You got a problem with me JUST PM me.
> *


i'd like that tom mcewen funny car


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 10 2008, 01:14 AM~12110827
> *If this Bodydropped cat is indeed this hawkeye177 Then yeah you aint any better you fucker!!!! You still owe me for that s-10 I sent your ass cock monkey... Don't Think for one second I have forgotten about you... Your day will come!
> *


its him... confirmed with him on yahoo messenger last night


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

AWW FUCK!!! just scrolled back a few pages and found out about KEVIN fuckin shit over for all of us. man, i met you in person a few times, i try not to make beef with anyone but YOU SON OF A BITCH!!!  :rant: :rant:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 10 2008, 10:03 PM~12121056
> *its him... confirmed with him on yahoo messenger last night
> *


He came right out and told you it was him??


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 10 2008, 10:01 PM~12121848
> *He came right out and told you it was him??
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

he's even come into this thread and seen what i've posted....


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

now i see why the dont let trading,buying on the other sites...

thase of you that know me know i dont talk shit about any one but this Kevin fucker is some pice of shit an needs to man up an fix his shit ............. :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 

thanks so much ass wipe


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK FELLAS I KINDA SIT BACK AND RE THINK MY IDEA ! 

AS OF RIGHT NOW IF ANY ONE WANTS TO DROP OUT , OR YOU GUYS THAT WANT THIS TO HAPPEN AND WANT IT TO BE ABOUT THE GIFT GIVING AND NOT JUST TO GET A FREE GIFT AND FEEL SOME MEMBERS SHOULD NOT BE APART OF THIS DUE TO BAD TRADES, NEVER SENT THEIR PART OF TRADE OR FEEL THEY TAKE TO LONG TO SHIP THEN SPEAK UP NOW ! 

I WILL RE DRAW NAMES TODAY AFTER I GET SOME REST ! 

01. drnitrus
02. ibldmyown
03. phat97yukon
04. kenny
05. mcloven
06. airbrushmaster
07. mkd904
08. modeltech
09. regalistic
10. lowridermodels
11. pink86regal
12. dasquid
13. elrafa
14. lowandbeyond
15. mademan
16. dadecounty
17. infamous 56
18. Mr.1/16th
19. kustombuilder
20. low86dime
21. marinate
22. mistabuggs
23. modelsIVlife
24. 408models
25. [email protected]
26. cndyblu6655 ------due to honesty an OG member will cover gift in your name !
27. southside goovin
28. westempire
29. biggc
30. project59
31. Bodine
32. grimreaper69
33. waco
34. tunzafun
35. modelsbyroni
36. tRiCk oR tReAt 2
37. lb808
38. julian blea
39. betoscustoms
40. Mr. Biggs
41. rollinoldskoo
42.MTX686 has been removed due to bad trader reports!
43.BIGGDEEE
44.Bodydropped
45.BigPoppa
46.RAYSTREY
47.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 1
48.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 2
49.lonnie
50. Evil c
51. pancho1969
52. old low&slo
53.THE GOMEZ BROTHERS 3
54. 93fullsize
55. rollinoldskoo's son
56. Keoni
57.8-Ball
58.tequila sunrise
59. Cruzinlow
60. Smallz
61. Bigbearlocos
62. Steelers#1
63. low4oshow
64. TWINN
65. chrismineer
66. 49NRS SF
67. Caddionly
68.texasfunk
69. Kirby
70. shrekinacutty
71. youcantfademe
72. Joker808
73. Tristan
74.2lowsyn
75.STREETRACEKING
76. undumbwhiteboy...
77. CHRIS619
78. JOE PADILLA
79. DOPE SCALE MODELS 

I ADD DOPE SCALES CAUSE HE ASKED TO JOIN IN AND IF I AM REDOING THIS NOW I FELT IT WAS OK ! 

OFF OF THIS LIST THAT IS POSTED ABOVE PLEASE HIGHLITE WHO YOU GUYS THINK SHOULD NOT BE APART OF THIS ! 

IF YOU DONT SPEAK UP NOW AND DO NOT RECEIVE A GIFT I HOLD RESPONSIBLTY ! 

GUYS I GET NOT FROM THIS ! II DO IT FOR YOU GUYS MY MODEL BROTHERS I DONT WANT TO BE AN ASS HOLE OR SHORT CUT SOMEONE OUT BUT IF YOU FEEL THEY WILL NOT FOLLOW THROW THEN LET ALL OF US KNOW ! 


JUST FOR THE RECORD ! BETO HAS STATED HE WILL COVER FOR CANDYBLU66SS ! IN THIS TOPIC HE POSTED HE HAD TO BAIL CAUSE OF A FAMILY PROBLEMS AND HIS PARNETS AREN'T DOING SO GOOD AT THIS TIME ! FOBETO STEPPED UP CAUSE HE FELT THAT 12 YR OLD DIRRECT DID WHAT WAS RIGHT EARLY INTO THIS INSTEAD OF NOT SAYING ANYTHING AND GETTING A GIFT AND NOT SENDING 1 IN RETURN !


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

yay thats the mini i kno :biggrin: glad to have you back


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

x2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 11 2008, 07:12 AM~12122097
> *yay thats the mini i kno  :biggrin:  glad to have you back
> *





X-2 thanks mini


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX BRO! UR COOL MINI!


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

MINI'S THA MAN !!!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 11 2008, 05:07 AM~12122091
> *OK  FELLAS  I  KINDA  SIT  BACK  AND  RE  THINK  MY  IDEA !
> 
> AS  OF  RIGHT  NOW    IF  ANY ONE  WANTS  TO  DROP  OUT  ,  OR  YOU  GUYS  THAT  WANT  THIS  TO  HAPPEN  AND  WANT  IT  TO  BE  ABOUT  THE  GIFT  GIVING  AND  NOT  JUST  TO  GET  A  FREE  GIFT  AND  FEEL  SOME  MEMBERS  SHOULD  NOT  BE  APART  OF  THIS  DUE  TO  BAD TRADES, NEVER  SENT  THEIR  PART  OF  TRADE  OR  FEEL  THEY  TAKE  TO  LONG  TO  SHIP  THEN  SPEAK  UP  NOW !
> ...


he's still on the list after all that happend


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 10 2008, 11:01 PM~12121022
> *i'd like that tom mcewen funny car
> *


PM me Homie. :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

This is cool thanks Mini


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Im still down! do i keep tha same addy u sent me awready???


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 11 2008, 10:59 AM~12124125
> *This is cool thanks Mini
> *


x2


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

a mini im in but i did not get noones info in my pm box


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 11 2008, 01:34 PM~12124481
> *a mini im in but i did not get noones info in my pm box
> *


i have only sent out 10 pms from 79 ! i will get the rest handled later today and tommrow ~ 


FYI ! to the 10 i done sent out everything stays the same ! 

kevin wasnot anyone's exchange buddy in them so i'am leaving them alone ! 

CADDIONLY was to ship to UNDEAD 

UNDEAD was to ship to 8BALL 

This was just names drwed out at random and i hope these 2 member relize this ! Both great members and it really would have sucked ass if UNDEAD would have burned either 1 of them ! 

I will start pm's again tonight and try to cover them all tonight if not I'll finish up wednesday !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

tanks mini :cheesy:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:0 hno: cant wait to get my addy and send my gift out!!! THANKS MINI YOU THE MAN!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

right on mini!!! now i can go get the gift that im gonna send out.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 11 2008, 06:47 AM~12123421
> *he's still on the list after all that happend
> *


LETS DROP THE BULLSHIT OUT OF THIS TOPIC ALREADY..... IF HE FUCKS UP THIS HE'S DONE HERE ON LAYITLOW 

THANKS MINI  being as tight as money is around here i'm glad that my son will be gettin something...


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 11 2008, 11:44 AM~12124583
> *
> I  will    start    pm's again  tonight  and  try  to  cover  them  all  tonight  if  not  I'll  finish  up  wednesday !
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Nov 11 2008, 02:58 PM~12126932
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

u a trip GIL!!!!!! talk to u soon brother!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 11 2008, 12:05 AM~12121858
> *he's even come into this thread and seen what i've posted....
> *


Fucking douche don't even got the balls to man up and speak on his behalf over $26... Piece of shit goof! 

It's about time you hauled your head out of your ass David!!! Welcome back.. :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Has everyone got a PM with info??????


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Nov 11 2008, 03:42 PM~12127360
> *Has everyone got a PM with info??????
> *


nope not yet. waiting patiently , got the box ready to go, just need an addy. i hope who ever i get i can get to know a lil more. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 11 2008, 05:07 AM~12122091
> *OK  FELLAS  I  KINDA  SIT  BACK  AND  RE  THINK  MY  IDEA !
> 
> AS  OF  RIGHT  NOW    IF  ANY ONE  WANTS  TO  DROP  OUT  ,  OR  YOU  GUYS  THAT  WANT  THIS  TO  HAPPEN  AND  WANT  IT  TO  BE  ABOUT  THE  GIFT  GIVING  AND  NOT  JUST  TO  GET  A  FREE  GIFT  AND  FEEL  SOME  MEMBERS  SHOULD  NOT  BE  APART  OF  THIS  DUE  TO  BAD TRADES, NEVER  SENT  THEIR  PART  OF   TRADE  OR  FEEL  THEY  TAKE  TO  LONG  TO  SHIP  THEN  SPEAK  UP  NOW !
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

hey mini is there still a spot in this for me on this list ????????  

if so whats the spending limit/ price range and shipping date :biggrin: :biggrin: 

i will admit i got a bad trader under my name and i won't deny it and if it's ok with the guy who gave it to me i will make it up to him AND still send my xmas gift i want a fresh start if it is allright with my lil family


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 11 2008, 06:46 PM~12127402
> *nope not yet. waiting patiently , got the box ready to go, just need an addy. i hope who ever i get i can get to know a lil more.  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

x3 :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Nov 11 2008, 08:04 PM~12128090
> *hey mini is there still a spot in this for me on this list ????????
> 
> if so whats the spending limit/ price range and shipping date :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



remember me? :angry:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

IS THERE A LIMIT ON WHAT YOU CAN SPEND OR IS IT YOUR CHOICE OF COURSE A KIT IS INVOLVED BUT CAN THERE BE OTHER STUFF IN IT... RIMS SPEAKERS ETC......JUST ASKING....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Nov 11 2008, 11:13 PM~12130619
> *IS THERE A LIMIT ON WHAT YOU CAN SPEND OR IS IT YOUR CHOICE OF COURSE A KIT IS INVOLVED BUT CAN THERE BE OTHER STUFF IN IT... RIMS SPEAKERS ETC......JUST ASKING....
> *



IT HAS TO BE ATLEAST $15.00 VALUE BEFORE SHIPPING OF MODEL RELATED ITEMS ! NO SPENDING LIMIT CAP , IT'S YOUR GIFT TO SEND ADD WHAT EVER YOU WISH BUT PLEASE MAKE IT USEFULL TO MODELING ! PARTS , SUPPLIES, KITS, ANYTHING THAT YOU YOURSELF WOULD USE . PLEASE MAKE IT A NEW ITEM !


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 11 2008, 03:02 PM~12126976
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> u a trip GIL!!!!!! talk to u soon brother!
> *


You know you can call me any time my brother.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: THANKS MINI!!


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

so mini what do you say ?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

crx just contact me and is willing to fix our situation


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

thanks mini uffin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 11 2008, 07:37 PM~12131867
> *crx just contact me and is willing to fix our situation
> *


that'll help him get in on it next year


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

GOT IT MINI!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 11 2008, 10:13 PM~12132238
> *GOT IT MINI!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

tnks got it!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

x3


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

_*ALL EXCHANGE ADDIES HAVE BEEN SENT ! HOPE ALL GOES GREAT FOR EVERYONE ! *_



MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL YOU ! THIS PAST YEAR WE HAVE HAD A FEW MEMBERS LOSE THEIR LIFE TO ARE LORD ABOVE SO AS WE ENJOY THIS GIFT EXCHANGE LETS REMEMBER THEM ALSO ! 

AND REMEMBER IF YOU GET A GIFT AND DONT SEND 1 THAT WE WILL FIND OUT AND YOU WILL HAVE TO FACE YOUR OWN REPERCUSIONS ! 


MAYBE NEXT YEAR SOMEONE ELSE WILL CARRY ON THIS EXCHANGE ! ITS NOT ALOT OF WORK BUT IT MEANS YOU CAN NOT TAKE PART ! I HAVE DONE IT 2 YRS AND HAVE ASKING NOTHING IN RETURN. I WOULD LIKE TO TAKE PART NEXT YEAR ,BUT IF NO ONE STEPS UP I WILL RETURN TO THE STAND !


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

did you get my PM MINI?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Nov 12 2008, 01:34 AM~12132433
> *did you get my PM MINI?
> *


YES ! 

DID I RESPOND NO ! 


YOU BULLSHITTED ME ON TAKING CARE OF BIGG C'S PROBLEM WITH YOU EVEN AFTER I TRIED TO WORK IT OUT ! 


GO FUCK YOURSELF FOOL ! I WAS BEING NICE AND EVEN OFFERED UP ITEMS TO HELP YOU AND YET YOU STILL WERE SHADY ! YOUR BRIDGE IS UNDER WATER NOW AND I AM NOT A LIFE GRUAD ! 


HERE HIS PM ! 



> *Dave,
> 
> I know im on the BAD trader list but i was woundering if you and i could do a X-mas gift swap. You know i wouldnt fuck you over! I can promise that. Im trying to make everything better with my name. Id really appreciate this.
> 
> Thanks for the consideration*


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i never got mine mine homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 12 2008, 01:44 AM~12132511
> *i never got mine mine homie
> *


*PM SENT ! *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MY OWN EJOYMENT FROM THIS IS TO SEE THAT EVERY THING WORKS OUT ! IT'S DONE IN A TIMELY WAY ! AND  MAYBE BY SOME STRANGE LUCK WE ALL CAN MAKE A NEW FREIND ON HERE ! 


WHAT I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO SEE IS YOU GUYS POST UP PIC'S OF WHAT YOUR GIFTS WILL BE ! IT'S KINDA LIKE WHEN YOU WERE LITTLE LOOKING AT THE CHRISTMAS AD'S WISHING YOU WERE GETTING THAT AS A GIFT !


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

*



Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.@Nov 11 2008, 11:26 PM~12132366
ALL  EXCHANGE  ADDIES  HAVE  BEEN  SENT !  HOPE  ALL  GOES  GREAT  FOR  EVERYONE  !  </span>
MERRY  CHRISTMAS  TO  ALL  YOU  !  <span style=\'color:blue\'>THIS  PAST  YEAR  WE  HAVE  HAD  A  FEW  MEMBERS  LOSE  THEIR  LIFE  TO  ARE  LORD  ABOVE  SO  AS  WE  ENJOY THIS  GIFT  EXCHANGE  LETS  REMEMBER  THEM  ALSO !  



Click to expand...

Thanks Mini, You know that if my bro Mark (aka the real Steelers#1) would of been here, he would have loved being in this exchange. My brother David & I got our addies to send. THANKS*


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

as soon as i get more to add to it ill post more but here is the truck someone will get 








thanks to twin again for hooking me up. so i got cash to put in to this gift for some lucky fella.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Nov 12 2008, 01:54 AM~12132600
> *
> 
> Thanks Mini, You know that if my bro Mark (aka the real Steelers#1) would of been here, he would have loved being in this exchange. My brother David & I got our addies to send.  THANKS
> *


*


FEAR NOT GIL I KEEP MARK WITH ME AT THE BENCH EVERYDAY ! HE'S STILL IN A HOBBY ROOM WITH A TON PLASTIC AROUND HIM HERE AT MINIDREAMS INC.


HE MAYBE GONE BUT HE'LL NOT BE FORGOTTEN !*


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 11 2008, 11:59 PM~12132631
> *FEAR  NOT    GIL    I  KEEP MARK WITH  ME  AT THE  BENCH  EVERYDAY !  HE'S  STILL  IN  A HOBBY  ROOM  WITH A  TON  PLASTIC  AROUND  HIM  HERE  AT  MINIDREAMS  INC.
> HE  MAYBE  GONE  BUT  HE'LL NOT  BE  FORGOTTEN !
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 11 2008, 11:50 PM~12132570
> *MY  OWN  EJOYMENT  FROM THIS IS  TO  SEE THAT  EVERY  THING  WORKS  OUT !  IT'S  DONE  IN  A  TIMELY  WAY  !  AND  MAYBE  BY  SOME  STRANGE  LUCK  WE  ALL  CAN  MAKE  A  NEW  FREIND  ON  HERE !
> WHAT  I  WOULD  ALSO  LIKE  TO  SEE  IS  YOU  GUYS  POST  UP  PIC'S  OF  WHAT YOUR  GIFTS  WILL BE  !  IT'S  KINDA  LIKE  WHEN  YOU  WERE  LITTLE  LOOKING  AT  THE  CHRISTMAS  AD'S  WISHING  YOU  WERE  GETTING THAT  AS A  GIFT  !
> *


yeah this is a really good idea bro. ya know i really im strapped for cash this year but this is like family and friends on here to me so i wanted to particapate in this years gift exchange. thanks for setting this up.
and i will post my pic of what im giving for christmas when i pick it up tomorrow. i will be sending it out soon too.
thank you to all and happy holidays!! :biggrin: 
johnny-imfamous56


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Here's to my BUDDY. Or in Blake Sheltons words *P.S. if this is AUSTIN....................*


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Nov 12 2008, 02:46 AM~12132903
> *Here's to my BUDDY. Or in Blake Sheltons words *P.S. if this is AUSTIN....................*
> Hosted on Fotki
> *


*WTF ! *


MAYNE WHEELS ARE ALWAYS A GREAT GIFT SHIT ! I SHOULD HAVE GOTTEN IN ON THE EXCHANGE ! 

WHO EVER IS IN AUSTIN YOUR A LUCKY DICK SMACK ! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGn3bMgFC2Y


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

heres what my buddy is getting 


























































^^^^^^^^^^^
1302s


















enjoy xmas buddy whoever you is :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THIS DICK IS GETTING HOOKED UP ! WHAT A SWEET GIFT DADE !


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 12 2008, 03:55 AM~12132939
> *THIS    DICK  IS  GETTING  HOOKED  UP  !  WHAT  A SWEET  GIFT  DADE !
> *





i hope he or she likes it


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 12 2008, 02:59 AM~12132949
> *i hope he or she likes it
> *


 YEA SHE'LL LOVE IT ! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN NO MORE PICS!!!!!!!!!!! SUPPOSED TO BE SECRET!!!!!
:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 12 2008, 03:01 AM~12132958
> *DAMN NO MORE PICS!!!!!!!!!!! SUPPOSED TO BE SECRET!!!!!
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



WE LIKE SEEING PICS FRED ! IT MAKES ENJOYABLE TO HOPE YOUR THE LUCKY MEMBER THAT GET THAT PERSON AS A TRADER !


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 12 2008, 12:51 AM~12132924
> *heres what my buddy is getting
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 NICE GIFT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Kick ass Dade!!! With any luck I'm your exchange again lol!!!! 

*Woop Wooop Yeah I got my exchange addy!!! Thanks Mini for keeping this going this year... Pointless to make the whole group suffer because of one goof in the mist!!!*


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 12 2008, 04:18 AM~12132999
> *Kick ass Dade!!! With any luck I'm your exchange again lol!!!!
> 
> Woop Wooop Yeah I got my exchange addy!!! Thanks Mini for keeping this going this year... Pointless to make the whole group suffer because of one goof in the mist!!!
> *



lol :nono: :nono:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 11 2008, 10:00 PM~12132953
> *YEA  SHE'LL  LOVE  IT  ! :biggrin:
> *


what member is a girl?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 12 2008, 04:19 AM~12133003
> *what member is a girl?
> *



he fukin wif sumone


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 11 2008, 10:20 PM~12133005
> *he fukin wif sumone
> *


i hope he's fukkin with me.... i love that shit u got hooked up :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 12 2008, 01:19 AM~12133003
> *what member is a girl?
> *


I know you ACT like one sometimes.LOL


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Nov 11 2008, 10:23 PM~12133017
> *I know you ACT like one sometimes.LOL
> *


 :thumbsdown: :scrutinize:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 12 2008, 01:24 AM~12133023
> *:thumbsdown:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Nov 12 2008, 04:23 AM~12133017
> *I know you ACT like one sometimes.LOL
> *



thats not right 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

but it was funny


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Nov 12 2008, 01:23 AM~12133017
> *I know you ACT like one sometimes.LOL
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: dam dade u will make someone sososo happy!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 12 2008, 04:49 AM~12133093
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  dam dade u will make someone sososo happy!
> *



gots to give back to the lil community ,yall showed me love ,gotta show luv back the best way i can ,i dont have much ,but i do what i can


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

what a hook-up Dade!! good peoples here!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i know who my give exchange is just by looking at the addy and ive never done a trade with u yet :biggrin: lol 

one thing i think evryone should do is show (progress or w.e.)that u actually worked and built your model that your exchange buddy sent u


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

damn dade, hook it up :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 12 2008, 09:58 AM~12133554
> *i know who my give exchange is just by looking at the addy and ive never done a trade with u yet :biggrin: lol
> 
> one thing i think evryone should do is show (progress or w.e.)that u actually worked and built your model that your exchange buddy sent u
> *





:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

got my addy :cheesy:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 9 2008, 05:09 PM~12106055
> *I'M  A  GOING  TO  STEP  UP  AND  SPEAK  ON  SOME  SHIT  REALLY  QUICK !
> EVERYONE  ON LIL  SEE'S  AND  WATCHES  ME  ACT  A  FOOL !  WHEN I  AM. I AM. 99% OF  THE  TIME  I  AM  JUST  HAVING  FUN. NOTHING  PERSONAL  HATE  TOWARDS  ANYONE  FOR  THE  MOST  PART  !  I  HAVE  MY  SET  OF  GOOF BALLS  I  LIKE  TO  TEASE ,  A  FEW  THAT  WE  JUST  CHAT  IN  PM'S  AND  A  HANDFUL  I  TALK  TO  ON THE  PHONE  !
> 
> ...


i learned over the past 12 years that you cant take david to serious.. even though he has caught me off gaurd a few times..lool


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

i will post up the pictures of the stuff im sending as soon as the fedex man drops off the box im expecting


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

i jus sunt mine out 20 minutes ago


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

this will b going out some time this week


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Nov 12 2008, 03:01 PM~12136326
> *i learned over the past 12 years that you cant take david to serious.. even though he has caught me off gaurd a few times..lool
> *


And I haven't changed muched ! :biggrin: Its easier to keep it real then to try and keep your lies stright !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 12 2008, 04:04 PM~12136836
> *this will b going out some time this week
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nasty ass avitar but a sweet ass gift ! that will make a mean pro touring build !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

got my addy :cheesy: ill post pics this weekend what ill be sending to my exchange buddy :biggrin: THANKS AGAIN MINI FOR MAKING THIS HAPPEN!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 12 2008, 02:30 PM~12137035
> *That's  a  nasty  ass  avitar    but  a  sweet  ass  gift  !  that  will  make  a  mean  pro touring  build !
> *


i know! thats my old lady u like :biggrin: and whan dade crown me i will put a crown on that ass and than that will be my new avitar :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 12 2008, 04:41 PM~12137122
> *i know! thats my old lady u like :biggrin:  and whan dade crown me i will put a crown on that ass and than that will be my new avitar :biggrin:
> *


WHERE'S THE YOUTUBE VEDIO AND THE BABY OIL DANCE AT ?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 12 2008, 02:42 PM~12137136
> *WHERE'S    THE  YOUTUBE  VEDIO  AND  THE  BABY  OIL  DANCE  AT ?
> *


 :biggrin: i dont know about no baby oil but yes shes on u youtube so u all get 2 looking :biggrin: she like that shit dont ask me i dont no y but shit im cool whit it because u all will never c har face :biggrin: 5 kids came out of that ass  a mini c u on youtube lol......... :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 12 2008, 12:02 AM~12132959
> *WE  LIKE SEEING  PICS  FRED  !  IT  MAKES  ENJOYABLE  TO  HOPE  YOUR THE  LUCKY  MEMBER  THAT  GET  THAT  PERSON AS  A  TRADER  !
> *


damn, im gonna be so anxious hno: hno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 12 2008, 04:51 PM~12137240
> *:biggrin: i dont know about no baby oil but yes shes on u youtube  so u all get 2 looking :biggrin:                she like that shit dont ask me i dont no y but shit im cool whit it because u all will never c har face :biggrin:  5 kids came out of that ass   a mini c u on youtube lol......... :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 YOUR IN EAST LOUIE ? I'M JUST WEST BY A FEW HOURS ! I MIGHT BE ABLE TO SEE THE FACE ! I'LL PROBLEY RETURN IT A LITTLE DRITY BUT I WONT HARM IT NON ! LOL !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I FOUND 1 !


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzyT9-9lUyE


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and im in the middle of u 2!!(ugh that sounds wrong)

oh btw...

*THANKS BETO!!!!!!!*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 12 2008, 05:01 PM~12137314
> *and im in the middle of u 2!!(ugh that sounds wrong)
> 
> oh btw...
> ...


I'LL STOP OFF AT YOUR PLACE TO WASH UP ! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin: U ALWAYS WELCOME DAVE!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:wow: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :scrutinize:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 12 2008, 02:55 PM~12137278
> *YOUR  IN  EAST  LOUIE ?  I'M  JUST  WEST  BY  A  FEW HOURS  !  I  MIGHT  BE  ABLE  TO  SEE  THE  FACE  !  I'LL  PROBLEY  RETURN  IT  A  LITTLE  DRITY  BUT  I  WONT  HARM IT  NON !  LOL !
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: just lat me know whan u come i know a bi**h who show us a good time 4 free.... and lat me know whan a show comes 2 your city?


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey this year we dont get to know who we are sendin too, last year we atlest got screen names along with the addy... kinda makes it easyer for shopping for em so they know they get somthing they will like


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 12 2008, 05:11 PM~12137398
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin: just lat me know whan u come i know a bi**h who show us a good time 4 free.... and lat me know whan a show comes 2 your city?
> *


EVERY JUNE STREET ! WE HAVE 1 OF THE LARGEST MIDWEST SHOWS AROUND ! 30 CLASSES WITH ABOUT 10 MASTER AWARDS MAGAZINE COVERAGE ! A HUGE SWAP MEET AND I DONT NO IF YOU HAVE ANY OF THESE IN EAST ST. LOUIE BUT WE HAVE REAL LIVE CRACK HEADS AT ALMOST EVERY SHOW !











THEY MIGHT BE HARD TO SPOT IN THE CROWD BUT WHEN YOU SEE THEM YOU'LL KNOW ! 

*MERRY CHRISTMAS !*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

the big ones in june or july 20-22nd...called the heartland nats.. i went this year for the first time and now i have a best friend that i met there..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well i type slow lol


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 12 2008, 03:18 PM~12137447
> *EVERY  JUNE STREET  !  WE  HAVE  1  OF  THE  LARGEST  MIDWEST  SHOWS  AROUND  !  30 CLASSES  WITH  ABOUT  10 MASTER  AWARDS  MAGAZINE COVERAGE !  A  HUGE  SWAP  MEET  AND  I  DONT  NO  IF  YOU  HAVE  ANY  OF  THESE  IN  EAST  ST. LOUIE  BUT  WE  HAVE  REAL  LIVE  CRACK  HEADS  AT  ALMOST  EVERY SHOW !
> 
> 
> ...


that cool if i cant make it can i sand u my car 2 put in the show? stl shows suck ass bigtime.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 12 2008, 04:18 PM~12137447
> *EVERY  JUNE STREET  !  WE  HAVE  1  OF  THE  LARGEST  MIDWEST  SHOWS  AROUND  !  30 CLASSES  WITH  ABOUT  10 MASTER  AWARDS  MAGAZINE COVERAGE !  A  HUGE  SWAP  MEET  AND  I  DONT  NO  IF  YOU  HAVE  ANY  OF  THESE  IN  EAST  ST. LOUIE  BUT  WE  HAVE  REAL  LIVE  CRACK  HEADS  AT  ALMOST  EVERY SHOW !
> 
> 
> ...











see why he said merry christmas lol...
this is what he gave me...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

YOU EVER GO TO THE KIRKVILLE SHOW'S

AND YES ! YOU SEND YOUR BUILDS AND $15.00 I'LL ENTER THEM HERE FOR YOU ! 

AT ARE SHOW ITS $15.00 FOR UNLIMITED ENTERIES ! 

WHEN THE SHOW GETS CLOSER I'LL SEND A FLYER SHOWING ALL THE CLASSES !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and if u look in the background at all those kits, thats like half or the vendors.. theres kit sales all the way to the back wall!! ull run out of money quick... i know i did!
heres some of the ones i got from there- i had so much more!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 12 2008, 03:28 PM~12137537
> *YOU  EVER  GO  TO  THE  KIRKVILLE  SHOW'S
> 
> AND  YES  !    YOU  SEND  YOUR  BUILDS  AND  $15.00  I'LL  ENTER  THEM  HERE  FOR  YOU  !
> ...


whats kirkville ? and candyblue u wont 2 sale that monte?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*OK BACK ON TRACK WITH THE EXCHANGE ! *



AFTER READING WHAT T-JAY HAS PUBLISHED IN THE BAD TRADER I WANT TO ADD SOMETHING CAUSE BODY DROPPED IS PART OF THIS EXCHANGE ! 

AT THIS POINT THE ADDIES HAVE BEEN SENT SO I CAN NOT STOP HIM FROM TAKING PART BUT WHO EVER HAS HIM AS A GIFT EXCHANGE I WILL KEEP IN TOUCH WITH YOU TO MAKE SURE YOU GET A KIT ! 

READING WHAT PROJECT POSTED IS A SOME WHAT BULLSHIT TRADE ! I DONT BELIVE IT WAS AT THE FIRST OF  IT . NOT KNOWING THE EXCHANGE OF MONEY ORDERS WOULD HAVE BEEN A PROBLEM FROM US TO CANADA MIGHT NOT HAVE BEEN KNOWN BY EITHER PARTY , BUT NOT FIXING THE PROBLEM IS BULLSHIT ! 

I AM ANAL ABOUT PEOPLE FUCKIN UP AND THEN RETURNING UNDER A NEW NAME ! THAT PISSES ME OFF BIG TIME . IT SHOWS THAT YOUR PUSSY AND A COWARD ! YOUR TO WEAK TO BACK UP WHAT YOU CAUSED ! 

TO TELL YOU THE TRUTH I FEEL PLAYED LIKE A LITTLE SCHOOL YARD SLUT ! 

I HAVE BEEN TALKING TO BODYDROPPED OVER AT LDC ,SHARING TIP'S ANSWERING QUESTION'S , AND JUST BULLSHITTING ! 

I THOUGHT HIS TRUCK LOOK LIKE A MEMBERS TRUCK FROM HERE ! BUT THEN AGAIN FOR SOME REASON I KEEP THINKING THAT DROPPED AT BRITH HAD F-150 BAGGED ALSO ! 

I MIGHT HAVE HAD THE 2 MIXED UP CAUSE OF NAMES BUT I ALSO REMEMBER A MEMBER ON HERE BUILDING A 90'S KING CAB KIT , AND HAVING SHITTING PICS OF HIS BUILDS , BUT [email protected] SHARES REALLY CLEAN PICS ! 

SO YOU SEE WHY IT SUCKS TO HAVE A FOOL KEEP SWITCHING NAMES ! NOT ONLY ARE THEY RUNNING FROM A PROBLEM , THEY MAKE IT EASY TO GET SOMEONE ELSE !

76.177.37.70 THESE LITTLE NUMBERS HERE WILL HELP FIX THE WHORING OF LDC FORUMS FROM 1 PERSON CAUSE SHIT THEN JUST CHANGING A NAME TO HIDE ! 

PET PEV ? BUTT HURT ? SCHOOL GIRL SLUT ? CALL WHAT YOU WILL BUT IF YOUR NOT FUCKIN UP YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE TO CHANGE YOU NAME !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

FUCK IT I AM ALL SCREWED UP NOW ! 


I WAS THINK OF SLAMMEDSONOMA ! SORRY TO COMPARE YOU TO BODYDROPPED ! 

MAN I GIVE UP ! IT'S TIME TO JUST WORRY ABOUT MINI AND THE REST OF YOU CAN HANDLE THE FUCKTARDS OF LIL !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 12 2008, 04:18 PM~12137447
> *EVERY  JUNE STREET  !  WE  HAVE  1  OF  THE  LARGEST  MIDWEST  SHOWS  AROUND  !  30 CLASSES  WITH  ABOUT  10 MASTER  AWARDS  MAGAZINE COVERAGE !  A  HUGE  SWAP  MEET  AND  I  DONT  NO  IF  YOU  HAVE  ANY  OF  THESE  IN  EAST  ST. LOUIE  BUT  WE  HAVE  REAL  LIVE  CRACK  HEADS  AT  ALMOST  EVERY SHOW !
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 12 2008, 04:18 PM~12137447
> *EVERY  JUNE STREET  !  WE  HAVE  1  OF  THE  LARGEST  MIDWEST  SHOWS  AROUND  !  30 CLASSES  WITH  ABOUT  10 MASTER  AWARDS  MAGAZINE COVERAGE !  A  HUGE  SWAP  MEET  AND  I  DONT  NO  IF  YOU  HAVE  ANY  OF  THESE  IN  EAST  ST. LOUIE  BUT  WE  HAVE  REAL  LIVE  CRACK  HEADS  AT  ALMOST  EVERY SHOW !
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE THE CRACKHEAD!!!!!! :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

http://www.feelmytube.com/video/3369/Sprin...eak-party-girls

MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Alittle bit of what I'm gonna send to my person.....I'm gonna add more before I ship. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 12 2008, 09:33 PM~12139153
> *Alittle bit of what I'm gonna send to my person.....I'm gonna add more before I ship.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




hope this adressed to 15221 pittsburgh :biggrin: 


nice hook up bro


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 12 2008, 09:00 PM~12139473
> *hope this adressed to 15221 pittsburgh :biggrin:
> nice hook up bro
> *


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

OK 32570


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 12 2008, 11:08 PM~12140917
> *OK 32570
> *


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 12 2008, 09:02 PM~12140826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


??????


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 13 2008, 12:02 AM~12140826
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 12 2008, 10:20 PM~12141070
> *??????
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 12 2008, 11:20 PM~12141070
> *??????
> *


undead said he was pullin out on you so it looks like your assed out !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 12 2008, 09:28 PM~12141165
> *undead said  he  was  pullin  out  on  you  so  it  looks  like your  assed  out  !
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN...


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 12 2008, 07:33 PM~12139153
> *Alittle bit of what I'm gonna send to my person.....I'm gonna add more before I ship.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lol, damn ! that could make me happy :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i better get my package together and shit ASAP to make sure he gets it before Christmas  :0


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Nov 12 2008, 02:18 PM~12137446
> *Hey this year we dont get to know who we are sendin too, last year we atlest got screen names along with the addy... kinda makes it easyer for shopping for em so they know they get somthing they will like
> *


If I remember correctly!! Last year people got usernames along with there address and some people opened there trap's on who was getting what... 
The whole idea of this exchange is (SECRET SANTA) only to be known when all the gifts are delivered.. If you ask me I like it better this way... Then it is a suprise for both parties...


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

so i totally had a brain fart and forgot to take a pic of what im shipping to my buddy hopefully thats ok?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

its cool !


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey mini
forgive me cause I am old as shit and cant remember nothin
but could you do me a favor.
could you show us the pics again on how we are supposed to address the package 
and and what we are supposed to put on the return address.
for the names dont we just put secret santa buddy and then the address ??????
and then on the inside of the package put like a note saying merry xmas from 
and put your LIL name


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 15 2008, 10:28 AM~11869416
> *Thanks  Dropped  !
> 
> We  set  a  min  of  $15.00  worth  on the  gift  cause  we  have  some very  kind  members,  members  that  make  theor  own  items,  run  their  own  online shops , That  more  times  then  not  will  give  a  nice  packaged  gift  from  their  stock or  personal  stash    and  send  it  to  some one  else  that  will  just  send  a  cheap  o  gift  such  as  a  tube  of  glue  or  a  hobby  knife  !
> ...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

screw it im in, ill go shopping in the next couple days


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 13 2008, 04:16 AM~12143125
> *If I remember correctly!! Last year people got usernames along with there address and some people opened there trap's on who was getting what...
> The whole idea of this exchange is (SECRET SANTA) only to be known when all the gifts are delivered.. If you ask me I like it better this way... Then it is a suprise for both parties...
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

hey mini can i get in or shall i wait til next year and really hook up my xmas buddy ????


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

got my stuff, will put a pic up in a lil bit


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider+Nov 13 2008, 01:49 PM~12146029-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had the exchange topic up for 3 weeks and neither 1 of you added you name or sent an addy ! 

i done did all the exchange of address for this year so their would be enough to shit and get to the other member by dec 20th and if you had to ship out the US it would get their in time and before the hoilday shift ! 

If you 2 want to exchange address and do your own x-mas exchange go ahead ! But everything for this year as been done !


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damnit i just got home n got my shit for the exchange, i didnt plan on it, but then decided to.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 13 2008, 04:11 PM~12146756
> *I  had  the  exchange  topic  up  for  3 weeks  and  neither  1  of  you  added  you  name  or  sent  an  addy !
> 
> i  done  did  all  the  exchange  of  address  for  this  year  so  their  would  be  enough  to  shit  and  get  to  the  other  member  by  dec 20th  and  if  you  had  to  ship  out the  US    it  would get  their  in  time  and before  the  hoilday  shift !
> ...



did you git the info homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*HERE'S A CHRISTMAS EXCHANGE LITTLE FUN ! * 

This is someone's tracking number ! It may or may not be in the right order ! 

If you find the correct match number's you know if its for your package ! But you still wont know who its from ! 

*3008 1040 0000 7038 9056 *</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>_1 SET OF NUMBERS HASN'T BEEN TOUCH ! _


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

mini im not slow but i dont understand!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 13 2008, 05:00 PM~12147268
> *mini im not slow but i dont understand!
> *



then your slow to kno your slow


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Nov 13 2008, 04:00 PM~12147268
> *mini im not slow but i dont understand!
> *


THIS IS A TRACKING NUMBER ! 

YOU ADD THEM TO THE GIFT SO WE KNOW THATS ITS BEEN SHIPPED ! 

A MEMBER SENT HIS GIFT ALREADY AND PMED THE TRACKING NUMBER TO ME AND I THOUGHT I WOULD HAVE SOME FUN WITH YOU GUYS ! 

THE NUMBER'S ARE MIXED UP BUT ARE THE EXACT NUMBER FROM THE TRACKING ID ! 

GO TO WWW.USPS.COM AND ADD IN YOUR GUESS OF WHAT THE TRCKING NUMBER IS AND IT WILL TELL YOU WERE ITS FROM , WHERE ITS AT ! IF ITS NOT A CORRECT ID NUMBER IT WONT READ ! 


*HAVE FUN ! *


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 13 2008, 04:55 PM~12147208
> *HERE'S  A   CHRISTMAS EXCHANGE   LITTLE   FUN  !
> 
> This  is  someone's  tracking   number !  It  may   or  may   not  be  in the  right  order  !
> ...


lmgdao thats not right your a tease


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

IF YOU GUYS FIND THE CORRECT TRACKING NUMBER YOU'LL SEE THIS ! 

*Your item was accepted at 3:15 PM on November 12, 2008 .Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later. *

IF THIS APPEARS THEN THIS IS THE CORRECT TRACKING NUMBER INVOLED IN THIS YEAR X-MAS EXCHANGE !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THIS COULD BE YOURS !


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:0


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

this is what my homies getting went out today


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

dam


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

shit even with the extras that im giving i dont think its anything like that i might have to go out and get another car to make it right .


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Nov 13 2008, 06:36 PM~12148233
> *this is what my homies getting went out today
> 
> 
> ...



am i your homie ? :biggrin: :biggrin: 

nice gift


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 13 2008, 06:14 PM~12148541
> *am i your homie ? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> nice gift
> *


i dont know? and even if i did i wouldnt tell......lol :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS! </span>*

<span style=\'color:blue\'>To my Layitlow reciever! Your package will be going out tomorrow!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Sweet gifts! I'm going to get mine out this weekend before i'm broke! Work just had a lay off and i've been off all week due to lack of work...no pay! I am still coming thru on my exchange!! Just need to do it before money gets tighter! 

Keep up the good work guys! Last year was fun, i'm looking forword for this year too!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

ILL BE GETTING MY GIFTS OUT BY NEXT WEEK


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 14 2008, 03:27 AM~12153835
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS! </span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>To my Layitlow reciever! Your package will be going out tomorrow!! :nicoderm:
> ...


DAMN, THAT WOULD BE NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

FELLAS I JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS FOR ALL THE COOL ASS GIFT PACKAGES YOU GUYS HAVE GOTTEN TOGETHER ! 


PLEASE DON'T OVER SPEND YOUR SELF ! MANY OF US HAVE HAD A BAD YEAR ON THE MONEY END OF THINGS AND WERE ALL RUNNING A LITTLE TIGHT THIS YEAR ! AS LONG AS ITS NEW AND AT LEAST A $15.00 VAULE THAT ENOUGH ! 

IT IS TURELY GREAT TO SEE YOU GUYS ENJOY THIS BUT PLEASE DONT OVER SPEND YOUR SELFS ! 08 WASN'T THE BEST YEAR FOR MOST OF US AND HANDLE THE REAL DEAL SHIT ! WE ALL UNDER STAND !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

It's not the money homie!!!! It's the thought that count's!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 14 2008, 02:19 AM~12153952
> *FELLAS  I  JUST  WANTED  TO  SAY THANKS  FOR  ALL  THE COOL  ASS  GIFT PACKAGES  YOU  GUYS  HAVE  GOTTEN  TOGETHER !
> PLEASE  DON'T  OVER  SPEND  YOUR SELF !  MANY OF  US HAVE  HAD  A  BAD  YEAR  ON THE  MONEY  END OF THINGS  AND  WERE  ALL  RUNNING  A  LITTLE  TIGHT  THIS  YEAR !  AS  LONG  AS  ITS  NEW  AND  AT  LEAST  A  $15.00  VAULE  THAT ENOUGH !
> 
> ...


well i feel better .


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 14 2008, 04:21 AM~12153955
> *It's not the money homie!!!! It's the thought that count's!
> *


yes i agree its the thought. my package was big but it didnt cost me much to put it together. seeing as i had most of the stuff.shipping got me lol.but its not a money thing its the brother thing


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

On my way to the post office to drop off this bad boy!!!! I hope your all excited.... I know I sure am!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

just got back from shipping mine out......


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

so far this is what i got.. gonna try to get a couple more things


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 12 2008, 05:18 PM~12137447
> *EVERY  JUNE STREET  !  WE  HAVE  1  OF  THE  LARGEST  MIDWEST  SHOWS  AROUND  !  30 CLASSES  WITH  ABOUT  10 MASTER  AWARDS  MAGAZINE COVERAGE !  A  HUGE  SWAP  MEET  AND  I  DONT  NO  IF  YOU  HAVE  ANY  OF  THESE  IN  EAST  ST. LOUIE  BUT  WE  HAVE  REAL  LIVE  CRACK  HEADS  AT  ALMOST  EVERY SHOW !
> 
> 
> ...


damn im a sexy bitch..lol


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Nov 14 2008, 02:27 PM~12157056
> *damn im a sexy bitch..lol
> *


you the 1 on the right aint ya?


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 14 2008, 02:21 AM~12153955
> *It's not the money homie!!!! It's the thought that count's!
> *


thats right it is all about the thought and fun of this not how much you can spend. just wanna say thanks to everyone gifts look good lol
i will take a photo of mine tomorrow and send it out to my secret santa. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

i'll get to the store tomorrow and get mine get pics and get it sent out


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

HERE IS WHAT MY EXCHANGE PERSON IS GETTING... GOES OUT NEXT WEEK....GOOD LUCK!!!!!!
MERRY XMAS BUDDY AND ENJOY.....I WANT PROJECT PICTURES TOO....


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

damn, the OG's really hook it up


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

here what my exchange buddy is getting i"ll be it sending out next wed or thur


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Nov 14 2008, 06:41 PM~12159121
> *HERE IS WHAT MY EXCHANGE PERSON IS GETTING... GOES OUT NEXT WEEK....GOOD LUCK!!!!!!
> MERRY XMAS BUDDY AND ENJOY.....I WANT PROJECT PICTURES TOO....
> 
> ...



whats in the blue box ??????


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHO EVER IS MY BUDDY BETTER BE OLDER THAN 18!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Nov 14 2008, 07:31 PM~12159566
> *here what my exchange buddy is getting i"ll be it sending out next wed or thur
> 
> 
> ...


OH MAN ! Hearse driver is going to be so happy ! 














































































the free food kitchen is going to serve beanies and wienies for X-mas Dinner ! 

I dont know about the beannies but he'll love the wienies !


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 14 2008, 09:11 PM~12160430
> *whats  in the  blue  box  ??????
> *


mini???????? of all people u should know that it's a surprise lol j/k bro, it's a hobby knife set, i got one of them


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 14 2008, 08:12 PM~12160441
> *WHO EVER IS MY BUDDY BETTER BE OLDER THAN 18!
> *


 :0 :0 
i hope i am.
im underage therefore i gotta hide it from my mom and when i do get cought say i dont know what that is :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 14 2008, 01:51 PM~12156723
> *On my way to the post office to drop off this bad boy!!!! I hope your all excited.... I know I sure am!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro, now whoever is sending to you actually knows it's you they're sending to lol


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 14 2008, 07:36 PM~12160666
> *damn bro, now whoever is sending to you actually knows it's you they're sending to lol
> *


:no: its random both ways i believe...


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

ITS A SNAKE A SNAKE IN A BOX... SORRY I JUST SAW THAT MOVIE ON TV... SNAKES ON A PLANE.... YEA ITS A HOBBY KNIFE SET.... I FIGURED IF THEY WERE YOUNG R NEW MAYBE THEY COULD USE IT.... OR HELL HAVE EXTRAS YOU ALWAYS NEED AN EXTRA KNIFE....


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

it's a decent set too, all those extra blades and a handy storage box, bought mine at the local hardware for $5, cheap compared to the lhs




> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Nov 14 2008, 09:52 PM~12160816
> *ITS A SNAKE A SNAKE IN A BOX... SORRY I JUST SAW THAT MOVIE ON TV... SNAKES ON A PLANE.... YEA ITS A HOBBY KNIFE SET.... I FIGURED IF THEY WERE YOUNG R NEW MAYBE THEY COULD USE IT.... OR HELL HAVE EXTRAS YOU ALWAYS NEED AN EXTRA KNIFE....
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 14 2008, 09:50 PM~12160801
> *:no: its random both ways i believe...
> *


thats how you enjoy it the most right ?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

he's got his return addy in plain sight, whoever got his addy knows they're sending to him.



> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 14 2008, 09:50 PM~12160801
> *:no: its random both ways i believe...
> *


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 14 2008, 08:05 PM~12160918
> *he's got his return addy in plain sight, whoever got his addy knows they're sending to him.
> *


ahh gotcha....


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

havin 4 eyes comes in handy for somethin :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 14 2008, 10:10 PM~12160956
> *ahh gotcha....
> *


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 14 2008, 07:12 PM~12160441
> *WHO EVER IS MY BUDDY BETTER BE OLDER THAN 18!
> *



Manoso!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 14 2008, 09:19 PM~12161033
> *Manoso!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

Ahhh sheit !! all packed up here, just gotta ship it out now :biggrin: 
Figure this would make somone pretty happy...








61 vert, 1109's , some handy sandin tools and a container of lil goodies


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

ME ME AWW DAMMIT you're an og, I'm a newb, won't happen :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Nov 15 2008, 03:17 AM~12163279
> *Ahhh sheit !!  all packed up here, just gotta ship it out now  :biggrin:
> Figure this would make somone pretty happy...
> 
> ...


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Nov 14 2008, 08:52 PM~12160816
> *ITS A SNAKE A SNAKE IN A BOX... SORRY I JUST SAW THAT MOVIE ON TV... SNAKES ON A PLANE.... YEA ITS A HOBBY KNIFE SET.... I FIGURED IF THEY WERE YOUNG R NEW MAYBE THEY COULD USE IT.... OR HELL HAVE EXTRAS YOU ALWAYS NEED AN EXTRA KNIFE....
> *



hell yeah. we have a tool store here that sells some little cheap knife kits for like 75 cents a piece, only part different from the good 1s is that the little piece that holds the blade is plastic. i usually buy 10 or 20 kits every time i go there....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

MY GIFT IS BEING MAILED OUT WEDNESDAY CUZ I GET MY CHECK ON TUESDAY!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 14 2008, 10:12 PM~12160441
> *WHO EVER IS MY BUDDY BETTER BE OLDER THAN 18!
> *


 :0 what would that be?


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Nov 14 2008, 03:52 PM~12157864
> *you the 1 on the right aint ya?
> *


im in the stripped shirt


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Nov 15 2008, 02:40 PM~12165297
> *im in the stripped shirt
> *


lol i know i was just ffnnnn with ya....lol


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

My gift was sent this morning .


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Nov 14 2008, 01:52 PM~12157864
> *you the 1 on the right aint ya?
> *


im the asshat on the right , i worked all night at the railroad , slept in the parking lot til the show opened and didnt go home til the show was over , i admit , i looked rough.... :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

DOH!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

heres what my buddys gettin!!! :biggrin: hope you like!!! :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice score man.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 14 2008, 06:36 PM~12160666
> *damn bro, now whoever is sending to you actually knows it's you they're sending to lol
> *


I see where your goin with this!!! But in all reality come opening time we are all gonna know who we sent to regardless.. I don't think it matters if we know who were sending too rather then them knowing who they are getting from untill it is time.. As long as people stick to the plan and keep there key board quit intil Christmas we should have no issue's.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

*HOLY SHIT MAN* :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 15 2008, 03:55 PM~12165722
> *heres what my buddys gettin!!! :biggrin: hope you like!!! :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

its all about GIVING!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

That is a very good point



> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 15 2008, 04:07 PM~12165786
> *I see where your goin with this!!! But in all reality come opening time we are all gonna know who we sent to regardless.. I don't think it matters if we know who were sending too rather then them knowing who they are getting from untill it is time.. As long as people stick to the plan and keep there key board quit intil Christmas we should have no issue's.
> *


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 15 2008, 01:55 PM~12165722
> *heres what my buddys gettin!!! :biggrin: hope you like!!! :0
> 
> 
> ...


lucky! lol :cheesy:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

how bout this.tell what direction your shiping to for example(im shiping to the south.)


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

hope thats mine 93fullsize !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Nov 15 2008, 03:21 PM~12166417
> *hope thats mine 93fullsize !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



LOL!


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

need display cases


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

never built a caddy yet .... and i could use those extra parts for some Frankenstein shit...


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 15 2008, 04:13 PM~12166377
> *how bout this.tell what direction your shiping to for example(im shiping to the south.)
> *


mine goes south east..... :0 :0 :0


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

IM SHIPPING FAR NORTH EAST!!!!!!!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

southwest


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

damn did everybody get a souther addy..lol


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

South 





















o wait cant go to far south or it will be in th gulf ........


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 14 2008, 04:36 PM~12160666
> *damn bro, now whoever is sending to you actually knows it's you they're sending to lol
> *


with the amount of trading and selling some of us do on here..... its easy to tell who we are sending to and/or who we get from when the package arrives....


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

i hope i can get on the list for 2009 x-mas exchange you all have some sweet gifts goin out


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

mines goin SOUTH !!! :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

whos goin midwest? :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

no one, everyone is going south 



sorry


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

mines goin west....


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

mine is heading west


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

mine is headed east


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

HERES WHAT IM SENDING. I HOPE HE'LL LIKE IT


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

did any body get get theres yet


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 16 2008, 05:11 AM~12170208
> *did any body get get theres yet
> *


i think bigg c only one so far


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

my person should get theres next week uffin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

ima send mines out this week


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

my person probaly get theres monday or tuesday


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i gotta make a trip to hobbytown :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

this is turning out good!! i'll be heading to pegasus as soon as i can


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Nov 16 2008, 10:29 AM~12170427
> *i think bigg c only one so far
> *



then they shuld post pics of wht they got


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

remember? u cant open it till christmas eve or christmas night one of them... thats how it was last yr


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 16 2008, 03:29 PM~12171694
> *remember? u cant open it till christmas eve or christmas night one of them... thats how it was last yr
> *



i kno that but you can post up the box unopened

i did last year :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ahh i c what u mean homie


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

mines is goin south


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

my box is goin south


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 16 2008, 05:19 PM~12172329
> *my box is goin south
> *



ive delt with homie before, and ima have to hook him up  merry x-mas


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

mines is goin west


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 15 2008, 09:14 PM~12167492
> *whos goin midwest? :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 16 2008, 05:23 PM~12172358
> *ive delt with homie before, and ima have to hook him up    merry x-mas
> *



who???????????????????????


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 16 2008, 05:40 PM~12173990
> *who???????????????????????
> *


Nice try!!! Him telling you who he is sending to would kind of ruin the idea would it not?.... :uh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 16 2008, 09:40 PM~12173990
> *who???????????????????????
> *




:nono: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

i think i know who :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 16 2008, 10:19 PM~12174313
> *i think i know who :biggrin:
> *




:buttkick: i bet you dont :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 16 2008, 10:17 PM~12174289
> *Nice try!!! Him telling you who he is sending to would kind of ruin the idea would it not?....  :uh:
> *


you cant knock a ***** for trying :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 17 2008, 02:47 AM~12177602
> *you cant knock a ***** for trying  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

you know it aint you, yours is comein next week foo :biggrin:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 16 2008, 02:27 PM~12171682
> *then they shuld post pics of wht they got
> *


I think he did,


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i wonder if my buddy uses gun or rattle can :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Mine is headed West as of a few minutes ago.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

AZ


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I got mine already! I will take pics later this week. 


I need to buy a few things for my gift and I will ship by friday!


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Nov 17 2008, 07:16 PM~12183611
> *I got mine already! I will take pics later this week.
> I need to buy a few things for my gift and I will ship by friday!
> *


kool..


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

dont forget to show your boxes after they arrive


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Got mine last week. :biggrin:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 17 2008, 07:35 PM~12183814
> *Got mine last week.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


mail man pull a ace ventura with your box?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Nov 17 2008, 07:37 PM~12183830
> *mail man pull a ace ventura with your box?
> *


Looks that way doesn't it. I think they played kick the box at lunch time. LOL


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

i'll go take a pic of mine! i cant find any pics of what it is! the person didnt post the pre-boxed pics!! lmao!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Nov 17 2008, 07:50 PM~12183962
> *i'll go take a pic of mine! i cant find any pics of what it is! the person didnt post the pre-boxed pics!! lmao!
> *


Yeah they did you just don't know who it was.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Nov 17 2008, 06:28 PM~12184300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i knwo that return address..... :0


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 17 2008, 08:35 PM~12183814
> *Got mine last week.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



hope errtthing inside is not broken


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 17 2008, 09:39 PM~12184451
> *hope errtthing inside is not broken
> *


:yes:

x2


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 17 2008, 07:37 PM~12184416
> *i knwo that return address..... :0
> *


its one of 3 people that i can think of...i dont know any of their address's tho lol


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

MINES GOING OUT TOMMOROW!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

ARE THESE TO BE OPENED ON CHIRSTMAS MORNING???? OR AS THEIR RECEIVED?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 17 2008, 11:47 PM~12185987
> *ARE THESE TO BE OPENED ON CHIRSTMAS MORNING???? OR AS THEIR RECEIVED?
> *


i think the first post said they gotta be sent by Dec 10, so we can open them on teh 20th


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

we open em on the 20th like last year...just keep em closed and put em under the tree when you put it up.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Nov 17 2008, 05:28 PM~12184300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky Fucker..


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 18 2008, 12:49 AM~12188448
> *Lucky fucker..
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 17 2008, 06:39 PM~12183853
> *Looks that way doesn't it. I think they played kick the box at lunch time. LOL
> *


lol
they played soccer with it :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 18 2008, 02:49 AM~12188448
> *Lucky Fucker..
> *


  Everyone involved in this is lucky!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Nov 18 2008, 12:50 PM~12192301
> * Everyone involved in this is lucky!! :thumbsup:
> *


Oh I know but you got yours already!!! That makes you luckier... :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

MINE GO'S OUT TOMARROW TO MY X-MAS HOMIE HOPE HE LIKES IT :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

my buddy should get theres this week


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

Glad to see everybody getting the boxes out.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 17 2008, 08:39 PM~12184451
> *hope errtthing inside is not broken
> *


 :0 no shit, that box is all beat to hell


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

probably came from a certain crackhead in KC


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 18 2008, 05:24 PM~12194456
> *probably came from a certain crackhead in KC
> *


fuck off asshole, and no it didnt come from me....


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 18 2008, 09:03 PM~12194831
> *fuck off asshole, and no it didnt come from me....
> *


maybe i wasnt talking about you, someone has a guilty conscience about crackheads.....


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Well, here is what my person is getting... hope they like it :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Nov 18 2008, 08:25 PM~12195021
> *Well, here is what my person is getting... hope they like it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice lot of stuff there  
some nice packages getting sent out this year


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Nov 18 2008, 06:27 PM~12195058
> *nice lot of stuff there
> some nice packages getting sent out this year
> *


yep i still need to post what im sending out, its a real nice package too.... :0


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 18 2008, 09:39 PM~12195179
> *yep i still need to post what im sending out, its a real nice package too.... :0
> *


nothing to say about my commen,t i guess... :uh:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 18 2008, 07:27 PM~12195568
> *nothing to say about my commen,t i guess... :uh:
> *


no fuckface , i was letting your bullshit go....... :uh: now fuck off and lets get back to christmas..... :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 18 2008, 10:28 PM~12195590
> *no fuckface , i was letting your bullshit go....... :uh:  now fuck off and lets get back to christmas..... :biggrin:
> *




just givin ya hell, bro, hope ya like what i sent ya.....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

well here is what my homie is getting. should be out by the weekend


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You'll are doing great ! Quick shipping , gifts loaded up pretty nice ! And alittle ass rubbing going on as i see also ! BEST CHRISTMAS EXCHANGE EVER ! LOL! 

Man i'm a going to have to jump in next year ! I seen West's gift and thought WHAT THE HELL AM I ON THE SIDE LINE FOR ! :angry: 






Just kidding fellas ! Its great to see you all take part in this and enjoying this hobby ! Keeping us modelers together and hobby growing is the best gift i could have ever asked for ! THANKS AGAIN !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 18 2008, 07:34 PM~12195643
> *
> 
> just givin ya hell, bro, hope ya like what i sent ya.....
> *


what did you send me???? how do you know its me :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Once i find my digi cord i will post what im giving. and you know it's going to be good being part owner of a resin casting company. :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 18 2008, 07:57 PM~12195843
> *Once i find my digi cord i will post what im giving.  and you know it's going to be good beiong part owner of a resin casting company. :biggrin:
> *


biggs in in the house, thers a name i havent seen in a while.....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 18 2008, 08:57 PM~12195843
> *Once i find my digi cord i will post what im giving.  and you know it's going to be good beiong part owner of a resin casting company. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 18 2008, 07:58 PM~12195855
> *biggs in in the house, thers a name i havent seen in a while.....
> *


Im here homie, just staying on the sideline watching all the bullshit that goes on.  how you been doing homie.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 18 2008, 10:53 PM~12195816
> *what did you send me???? how do you know its me :0  :0  :0
> *


jsut fucking with ya agin, bro....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 18 2008, 09:57 PM~12195843
> *Once i find my digi cord i will post what im giving.  and you know it's going to be good being part owner of a resin casting company. :biggrin:
> *


  Here's your addy ! 

7401 east 118th terr 

Kc.MO 64134 :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

good as can be expected, how about yourself? :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 18 2008, 11:04 PM~12195906
> * Here's  your  addy  !
> 
> 7401 east  118th  terr
> ...


haha

:roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 18 2008, 08:04 PM~12195906
> * Here's  your  addy  !
> 
> 7401 east  118th  terr
> ...


that addy looks kinda familiar. :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 18 2008, 08:04 PM~12195907
> *good as can be expected, how about yourself? :biggrin:
> *


that's cool. I have been doing good. just working alot.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

this is whats from me ....

pics from keoni will follow soon


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 18 2008, 11:46 PM~12196390
> *this is whats from me ....
> 
> pics from keoni will follow soon
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 18 2008, 06:57 PM~12195843
> *Once i find my digi cord i will post what im giving.  and you know it's going to be good being part owner of a resin casting company. :biggrin:
> *



hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

damn, everyones sending out some great stuff this year!! Ill get picks as soon as I get the rest of mine together!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Nov 18 2008, 05:25 PM~12195021
> *Well, here is what my person is getting... hope they like it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you know i never even thought of getting someone a lowriding dvd also...good idea


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 16 2008, 11:29 AM~12171694
> *remember? u cant open it till christmas eve or christmas night one of them... thats how it was last yr
> *


damn, i can't remember when d day was last year


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 19 2008, 12:05 AM~12197984
> *damn, i can't remember when d day was last year
> *


i had you last year :cheesy:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 18 2008, 11:52 PM~12198274
> *i had you last year  :cheesy:
> *


GAAAAAAYYYYYYY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Nov 19 2008, 12:53 AM~12198279
> *GAAAAAAYYYYYYY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Nov 19 2008, 12:53 AM~12198279
> *GAAAAAAYYYYYYY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you just wish i had you this year :cheesy:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 19 2008, 03:12 AM~12198391
> *you just wish i had you this year  :cheesy:
> *


hAhA


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 19 2008, 12:12 AM~12198391
> *you just wish i had you this year  :cheesy:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

To whom i am sending to in AZ, it might not be much, but when i get more money i'l also try to send some rims or something..... its the thoguht that counts..... :dunno:


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 19 2008, 02:05 PM~12202426
> *To whom i am sending to in AZ, it might not be much, but when i get more money i'l also try to send some rims or something..... its the thoguht that counts..... :dunno:
> *


thats right bro its the thought that counts.
could be me :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by imfamous56_@Nov 19 2008, 05:08 PM~12202448
> *thats right bro its the thought that counts.
> could be me  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

IL :biggrin:


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 19 2008, 02:09 PM~12202452
> *  :biggrin:
> *


  
mine is being sent to MI :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by imfamous56_@Nov 19 2008, 05:11 PM~12202475
> *
> mine is being sent to MI  :biggrin:
> *


not me, im in KY


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

mine goes out TOMORROW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 19 2008, 02:12 PM~12202486
> *not me, im in KY
> *


ah i see.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by imfamous56_@Nov 19 2008, 05:17 PM~12202526
> *ah i see.
> *


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

whos going to atl :cheesy:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

My packages went out today! :biggrin: Merry X-Mas Secret Santa Homie!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by imfamous56_@Nov 19 2008, 03:08 PM~12202448
> *thats right bro its the thought that counts.
> could be me  :biggrin:
> *


OR RAFA OR ME :0 ZIP PLEASE? :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 19 2008, 07:54 PM~12203962
> *OR RAFA OR ME :0 ZIP PLEASE? :biggrin:
> *


XXXXX


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 19 2008, 04:54 PM~12203962
> *OR RAFA OR ME :0 ZIP PLEASE? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 19 2008, 10:22 PM~12205255
> *:0  :0
> *


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Nov 18 2008, 08:25 PM~12195021
> *Well, here is what my person is getting... hope they like it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i want that dvd :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by imfamous56_@Nov 19 2008, 04:11 PM~12202475
> *
> mine is being sent to MI  :biggrin:
> *


Hmm, as far as I know, there's very few of US in MI.  Mine's goin out to...........














































Cali :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 19 2008, 08:19 PM~12206564
> *Hmm, as far as I know, there's very few of US in MI.    Mine's goin out to...........
> Cali  :biggrin:
> *



theres a shit load of us in cali! :0


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 19 2008, 11:21 PM~12206595
> *theres a shit load of us in cali! :0
> *


EXACTLY :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

the only 2 i know of in ky are me and lonnie, and if he did newbie and OG, i'll be newbie, and lionnie will be OG


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got mine boxed up, peek and sound proofed...

ready to ship in the morning


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i shoulda signed up sooner, o well theres next year


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 20 2008, 01:06 AM~12207143
> *i shoulda signed up sooner, o well theres next year
> *


:yes:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

heres some of what my buddy is getting. couple more little things will probly fall into the box before I tape it shut :biggrin:


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 20 2008, 01:48 AM~12208367
> *heres some of what my buddy is getting. couple more little things will probly fall into the box before I tape it shut  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LUCKY! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Dang i want that caprice!!!!!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

im sending some in AZ a internatonal scout kit, maybe some rims later on this year if i can get them....


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

According to my tracking # my homie's gift was sucessfully delivered already!!! I hope this is true and we see where it landed soon!  :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

mines is goin to cali :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 20 2008, 03:48 AM~12208367
> *heres some of what my buddy is getting. couple more little things will probly fall into the box before I tape it shut  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a nice score there!! :0


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Well my kids and I worked out details to get our shipped out. 

4 packages are going out to different states

package #1

1109's 
66 nova kit 
hardline assortment 
lg sanding stick 180 
lg sanding stick 240 
lg sanding stick 400 
lg sanding stick 100 
pegasus chrome disk brakes 

package #2

testors revving red laq 
69 chavelle kit 
hardline assortment 
lg snading stick 180 
lg snading stick 240 
lg snading stick 400 
lg snading stick 100 
pegasus chrome disk brakes 
R&D 350 v-8 intake system 

package #3
testors lime ice laq 
69 camaro kit 
hardline assortment 
lg snading stick 180 
lg snading stick 240 
lg snading stick 400 
lg snading stick 100 
pegasus chrome disk brakes 
R&D 350 v-8 intake system 

Package #4

testors inca gold laq spray 
caprice kit 
hardline assortment 
lg snading stick 180 
lg snading stick 240 
lg snading stick 400 
lg snading stick 100 
pegasus chrome disk brakes 
R&D 350 v-8 intake system 


Hope our xmas buddies enjoy their gift. My kids are really excited to have taken part in this. Thanks to all.


I am really glad to see that a lot of us Dad's included our youngsters this year. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

my son is excited to 

im taking him to hobbytown usa to pick out a kit and something else, and im gonna add some 1109s to it


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

i woulda included my daughter, but, as she is only 9 months old it woulda been pointless :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

mine was shipped today as of 3 oclock :wave:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 20 2008, 05:12 PM~12212139
> *mine was shipped today as of 3 oclock :wave:
> *


Where to?

:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 20 2008, 03:15 PM~12212173
> *Where to?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


south


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 20 2008, 05:24 PM~12212260
> *south
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 20 2008, 05:34 PM~12212331
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Im south of LIMA....lol


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 20 2008, 05:41 PM~12212391
> *Im south of LIMA....lol
> *


 :dunno: never know


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

MY EXCHANGE BUDDY SHOULD HAVE HIS IN 3 TO 4 DAYS.....HOW EXCITING.....


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Sent out my package today. :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Who's sending to KY?

:biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

missouri?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 20 2008, 08:07 PM~12213537
> *Who's sending to KY?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


or ohio?? :dunno:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

who is sending to bun fuck Egypt, ca


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

or texas :dunno:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

whos sending to taft,,,
i know someone is getting something from me in a few days


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

I guess my goodies have arived  im uber excited now.. just gotta pick it up at dougs house now.... them bastards at the border nailed it for $10.50 for customs shit tho i guess, Tis the season i guess that they will charge ya for any and everything.... my shiz will be out tommorrow night tossin a couple more lil goodies in it for my hommie hopefuly they dont nail him for customs......


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

are you posting pics of what you are sending BIGGS?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

SHIPPING OUT MY PACKAGE TOMARROW MORNING!!!! SORRY BUT NO PICS FOR ME PPL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i would post pics, but i gots no camera, its a internation scout kit, got it from rick(phatras), not sealed anymore, and not sealed inside, was gonna send something else, thats why i opened it, but it is complete,headed to AZ


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

mines goin out 2morro night


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 18 2008, 07:38 PM~12195683
> *well here is what my homie is getting.  should be out by the weekend
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! thats a heck of a deal lol


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

got mine yesterday from my buddy, :biggrin: i 'm going to open it on x-mas, i am sending mine to my x-mas buddy today.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Edit: you fixed it. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by steelers#1_@Nov 21 2008, 03:23 AM~12218426
> *got mine yesterday from my buddy,  :biggrin: <span style='colorurple'>OPENING DAY IS THE 20TH OF DECEMBER !*


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 21 2008, 01:40 AM~12218495
> *OPENING  DAY  IS  THE  20TH  OF  DECEMBER  !
> *


thanks minidreams, thats even better. :biggrin:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

here's what went out in my packages:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Nov 21 2008, 05:33 AM~12218695
> * here's what went out in my packages:
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Nov 21 2008, 01:33 AM~12218695
> * here's what went out in my packages:
> 
> 
> ...


  :wow: hno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Nov 21 2008, 04:33 AM~12218695
> * here's what went out in my packages:
> 
> 
> ...


BUGGS I KNOW THIS WILL BE A VERY THANKFUL GIFT TO THE PERSON THAT GETS IT ! ALOT OF NICE STUFF TO WORK ON HE'LL BE VERY HAPPY I KNOW !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*HELP ME KEEP TRACK ! 

JUST LIKE THE SIGN IN SHEET WE DID HERE I WANT TO SEE WHO HAS GOTTEN A GIFT ALREADY ! 

ADD A # AND YOU LIL NAME THEN COPY AND ADD THE NEXT # IN LINE TO THOSE THAT FOLLOW JUST LIKE THE SIGN UP SHEET! THANKS !*


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

how do i get involved in this ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Nov 21 2008, 04:59 AM~12218770
> *how do i get involved in this ?
> *


ITS TOO LATE BRO ! EVERYTHING WAS DONE LAST MONTH AND SENT OUT AT THE FRIST OF NOV. SO EVERYONE HAD TIME TO SHIP BEFORE THE HOILDAY SHIPPING MADDNESS ! SORRY !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Nov 21 2008, 01:59 AM~12218770
> *how do i get involved in this ?
> *


Not this year!!! Roll call is long over due!


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 21 2008, 03:56 AM~12218762
> *BUGGS  I  KNOW  THIS  WILL  BE  A  VERY  THANKFUL  GIFT  TO  THE  PERSON THAT  GETS  IT  !  ALOT OF  NICE  STUFF  TO  WORK  ON  HE'LL  BE  VERY  HAPPY  I  KNOW  !
> *



Koo! Whoever it is, I hope they like it! :biggrin: There's a few extra goodies that fell in the box before sealing...just not pictured.  Ho, Ho, Ho!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Nov 21 2008, 05:02 AM~12218781
> *Koo!  Whoever it is, I hope they like it!  :biggrin: There's a few extra goodies that fell in the box before sealing...just not pictured.   Ho, Ho, Ho!
> *


I KNOW THIS MEMBER PERSONALY AND HE'LL LOVE IT ! I JUST NOTICE THE AIRCRAFT 1'12TH STREET ROD TRUCK ! NICE !


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

its kool thanks for the heads up thow


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 21 2008, 04:05 AM~12218784
> *I  KNOW  THIS  MEMBER  PERSONALY    AND  HE'LL  LOVE  IT  !  I  JUST  NOTICE  THE  AIRCRAFT  1'12TH  STREET ROD  TRUCK  !  NICE  !
> *



Good eye there buddy! I was trying to disguise it! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MAN YOU GUYS ARE GETTING SOME BAD ASS GIFTS THIS YEAR ~ REALLY GREAT HEARTS OPENED UP THIS TIME AND THE LOVE OF SHARING IS SHOWING STRONG !


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Raystrey.. The killer gift packs you picked out are on there way.... I tossed some little goodies in there to..


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 21 2008, 11:35 AM~12221363
> *Raystrey.. The killer gift packs you picked out are on there way.... I tossed some little goodies in there to..
> 
> 
> ...



Homie we really appreciate you going out of your way to help out. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 21 2008, 01:35 PM~12221363
> *Raystrey.. The killer gift packs you picked out are on there way.... I tossed some little goodies in there to..
> 
> 
> ...


hey rick, you're flyin the cmbi flag, i wanna see some of your builds :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

My builds.. pffffftt... I dont build anymore.. lmao.. im a salesman now.. Go check out the cmbi thread Ill toss my builds up in there real fast..


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 21 2008, 02:16 PM~12221674
> *My builds.. pffffftt... I dont build anymore.. lmao.. im a salesman now.. Go check out the cmbi thread Ill toss my builds up in there real fast..
> *


cool, i'll check it out


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:0 my package to my buddy was delievered this morning....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 21 2008, 02:13 PM~12221648
> *hey rick, you're flyin the cmbi flag, i wanna see some of your builds  :biggrin:
> *


HE DIDN'T H AVE WHAT IT TOOK TO BE IN A REAL CLUB SO HE WENT NORTH WE THEY JUST SETTLE FOR WHAT THEY GET EH !


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

got my packege today :biggrin: will send my buddys packge on monday


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

WELL SINCE I CAN'T GET IN ON THIS, WHAT I NEED YOU GUY'S TO DO IS PM ME YOUR ADDY'S OR JUST THE NAME SO I CAN PUT THEM IN A HAT AND HAVE MY NEPHEW DRAW ONE NAME FROM IT. THAT WILL BE THE WINNER AND I WILL SEND YOU A NICE GIFT.  


MR BIGGS
M.C.B.A. PRES. :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 21 2008, 01:42 PM~12222903
> *HE  DIDN'T H AVE  WHAT  IT  TOOK  TO  BE  IN  A  REAL  CLUB  SO  HE  WENT  NORTH  WE  THEY  JUST  SETTLE  FOR  WHAT  THEY  GET  EH !
> 
> *


 :nono: I will bite my tounge and keep things sivle between our 2 family's here!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 21 2008, 04:53 PM~12223015
> *WELL SINCE I CAN'T GET IN ON THIS, WHAT I NEED YOU GUY'S TO DO IS PM ME YOUR ADDY'S OR JUST THE NAME SO I CAN PUT THEM IN A HAT AND HAVE MY NEPHEW DRAW ONE NAME FROM IT. THAT WILL BE THE WINNER AND I WILL SEND YOU A NICE GIFT.
> MR BIGGS
> M.C.B.A. PRES. :biggrin:
> *


CAN I TAKE PART IN THIS :biggrin: ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 21 2008, 04:56 PM~12223042
> * :nono: I will bite my tounge and keep things sivle between our 2 family's here!!
> *


<span style='color:green'>*2 BAD ASS CLUBS BUILDING BAD ASS MODELS ACROSS NORTH AMERICA !*


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 21 2008, 04:53 PM~12223015
> *WELL SINCE I CAN'T GET IN ON THIS, WHAT I NEED YOU GUY'S TO DO IS PM ME YOUR ADDY'S OR JUST THE NAME SO I CAN PUT THEM IN A HAT AND HAVE MY NEPHEW DRAW ONE NAME FROM IT. THAT WILL BE THE WINNER AND I WILL SEND YOU A NICE GIFT.
> MR BIGGS
> M.C.B.A. PRES. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 21 2008, 03:42 PM~12222903
> *HE  DIDN'T H AVE  WHAT  IT  TOOK  TO  BE  IN  A  REAL  CLUB  SO  HE  WENT  NORTH  WE  THEY  JUST  SETTLE  FOR  WHAT  THEY  GET  EH !
> 
> *


LMAO.. no I just couldnt face up being lumped in the same group as a turd like you :buttkick: Always trying to show off, hiding stuff in all your pictures, being jerky to the newbs, talking shit to hearsdriver, and man you got a goofy looking mug.. :rant: 

Those damn canucks are a great group of guys/builders...


Love ya Dave. Even though your a big turd...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 21 2008, 02:56 PM~12223043
> *CAN I  TAKE  PART  IN  THIS  :biggrin: ?
> *


IT'S FOR ALL BRO. 

AND PROJECT59 YOU KNOW HE WAS JUST KIDDING AND STILL LOVE'S YOU. WE ALL GOT MAD LOVE FOR OUR BROTHER'S NORTH OF THE BORDER.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wow: i got my packages today.. dang!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 21 2008, 01:58 PM~12223059
> *2  BAD  ASS  CLUBS  BUILDING  BAD  ASS  MODELS  ACROSS NORTH AMERICA !
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>Nice plaques homie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 21 2008, 02:00 PM~12223077
> *IT'S FOR ALL BRO.
> 
> AND PROJECT59 YOU KNOW HE WAS JUST KIDDING AND STILL LOVE'S YOU. WE ALL GOT MAD LOVE FOR OUR BROTHER'S NORTH OF THE BORDER.
> *


I'm not sweating bro!!! Just playin' :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 21 2008, 05:00 PM~12223086
> *:wow: i got my packages today.. dang!!!
> *



WHERE WAS IT FROM ? AND PLEASE DONT OPEN IT TILL DEC 20TH LITTLE D !


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

we're all one big happy fam here (for the most part) but there are some jackasses that ruin it for the rest of us :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 21 2008, 03:05 PM~12223123
> *we're all one big happy fam here (for the most part) but there are some jackasses that ruin it for the rest of us  :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S FUCKED UP.... DON'T TALK ABOUT T-JAY LIKE THAT HE IS OUR BUDDY.










:biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 21 2008, 05:08 PM~12223140
> *THAT'S FUCKED UP.... DON'T TALK ABOUT T-JAY LIKE THAT HE IS OUR BUDDY.
> :biggrin:
> *


damn homie, i was talkin bout twiztedplasticz :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 21 2008, 03:09 PM~12223155
> *damn homie, i was talkin bout twiztedplasticz  :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW I WAS JUST KIDDING TOO.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 21 2008, 04:04 PM~12223111
> *WHERE  WAS  IT  FROM  ?  AND  PLEASE  DONT  OPEN  IT  TILL  DEC  20TH  LITTLE  D  !
> *


tx, i already know what in one of em tho, cuz he put his name on thurr too but thing is i cant work on them till the 20th!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 21 2008, 05:12 PM~12223181
> *I KNOW I WAS JUST KIDDING TOO.
> *


i know, see, i don't even get along with my real fam like this lol


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 21 2008, 02:08 PM~12223140
> *THAT'S FUCKED UP.... DON'T TALK ABOUT T-JAY LIKE THAT HE IS OUR BUDDY.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*I GOT MY GIFT ! *

#1 BIGG C 
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 21 2008, 05:20 PM~12223245
> *I  GOT  MY  GIFT  !
> 
> #1 BIGG C
> ...


PLEASE POST THAT YOU HAVE GOTTEN YOUR GIFT TO THIS LIST JUST LIKE WITH THE SIGN UP SHEET THANKS !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 21 2008, 03:58 PM~12223059
> *<span style='color:green'>2  BAD  ASS  CLUBS  BUILDING  BAD  ASS  MODELS  ACROSS NORTH AMERICA !
> *


i want that caddy!!!
wanna trade pm me? lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 21 2008, 05:33 PM~12223318
> *i want that caddy!!!
> wanna trade pm me? lol
> *


WHY ? YOU DON'T EVEN LIKE CADDIES !


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 21 2008, 05:33 PM~12223318
> *i want that caddy!!!
> wanna trade pm me? lol
> *


DAMN made, for you gettin a caddy is like gettin some ass, or would you rather have the caddy 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 21 2008, 04:36 PM~12223340
> *DAMN made, for you gettin a caddy is like gettin some ass, or would you rather have the caddy
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



im greedy.... I want the caddy AND the ass! lmao


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 21 2008, 05:38 PM~12223356
> *im greedy.... I want the caddy AND the ass! lmao
> 
> 
> ...


get the ass IN the caddy lmao


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 21 2008, 04:38 PM~12223359
> *get the ass IN the caddy lmao
> *


been there.... done that! lmao


MY BUDDIES GIFT GOES OUT TOMORO!!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 21 2008, 06:42 PM~12223393
> *been there.... done that! lmao
> MY BUDDIES GIFT GOES OUT TOMORO!!
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 21 2008, 05:42 PM~12223393
> *been there.... done that! lmao
> MY BUDDIES GIFT GOES OUT TOMORO!!
> 
> ...


DAMN BRO, SEND THAT SHIT MY WAY......................OH WAIT, THAT'S NOT THE GIFT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

nice ass.....


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

HI HO HI HO, its off to the post office we go......


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 21 2008, 01:53 PM~12223015
> *WELL SINCE I CAN'T GET IN ON THIS, WHAT I NEED YOU GUY'S TO DO IS PM ME YOUR ADDY'S OR JUST THE NAME SO I CAN PUT THEM IN A HAT AND HAVE MY NEPHEW DRAW ONE NAME FROM IT. THAT WILL BE THE WINNER AND I WILL SEND YOU A NICE GIFT.
> MR BIGGS
> M.C.B.A. PRES. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 i want in :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 21 2008, 04:00 PM~12223086
> *:wow: i got my packages today.. dang!!!
> *


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

2 boxes?!?!?!?!?!? damn you got hooked up like a tow truck.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

sent mine out today , 

keonis will go out mon-tuesday


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 21 2008, 03:53 PM~12223015
> *WELL SINCE I CAN'T GET IN ON THIS, WHAT I NEED YOU GUY'S TO DO IS PM ME YOUR ADDY'S OR JUST THE NAME SO I CAN PUT THEM IN A HAT AND HAVE MY NEPHEW DRAW ONE NAME FROM IT. THAT WILL BE THE WINNER AND I WILL SEND YOU A NICE GIFT.
> MR BIGGS
> M.C.B.A. PRES. :biggrin:
> *


1st
2nd
3rd



:cheesy:


----------



## grouperdon (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 21 2008, 05:15 PM~12224110
> *nice ass.....
> *



where i dont see one on her i see hip bone though


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:uh: FUCK OFF NEWB......


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grouperdon_@Nov 22 2008, 03:17 PM~12230514
> *where i dont see one on her i see hip bone though
> *


in that case I have hip bone prints on my dash, seat, convertible boot, trunk lid steering wheel..... :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

just got back from the lhs, damn they don't have much, anyway, here's what i'm sendin, sorry it can't be more


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

its all about the thought not the quantity nobody should feel bad about more or less... i will be thankful for what i get.... and thanks to all for the participation.... and remember 

it merry Christmas time...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Nov 22 2008, 08:12 PM~12231667
> *its all about the thought not the quantity nobody should feel bad about more or less... i will be thankful for what i get.... and thanks to all for the participation.... and remember
> 
> it merry Christmas time...
> *


yeah, it's the thought that counts, but i see all these awesome packages everyone is sendin out and it makes me wish i could do more


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Got my presents ready to send, need to take pics and box it up...will ship this week!


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

LET ME KNOW IF ANYONE GETS ANYTHING FROM TAFT CALIFORNIA....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 22 2008, 06:22 PM~12231735
> *yeah, it's the thought that counts, but i see all these awesome packages everyone is sendin out and it makes me wish i could do more
> *


X2 THATS HOW I FEEL , I HAVE A BOX PACKET TO GO , BUT FEEL I NEED TO ADD MORE.....


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

yea i wanted to send more but u never kno what ur person likes and dont likes or there building style


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

i think my reciver will be happy... i added a couple other goodies too that arnt in the pic...

And it better be there in 12 days, or im goin to go postal on canada post ! :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Nov 22 2008, 11:12 PM~12233659
> *And it better be there in 12 days, or im goin to go postal on canada post !  :biggrin:
> *


dont count on it, im still waiting on a box from made.....


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 23 2008, 12:33 AM~12233767
> *
> dont count on it, im still waiting on a box from made.....
> *


I payed top doller for the quickest way there... if not im goin to be pissed... seems like we take it with out the lube for shippin down south, hell even it stayin in canada is a rip off.. yet stuff comin up here doesnt seem to cost much i dont understand... lol i should start sayin screw it save everything i need to ship for a month, than drive the 4/5 hours to greatfalls, buy my beer do some shoppin and ship my stuff from there :biggrin:


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

hit up the 24 hour full body shampoo offered with a happy ending and the Kum N Go for some budlight with lime :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

my package was delievered on the 21st but no one said they got anything :dunno:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 23 2008, 10:36 AM~12234665
> *my package was delievered on the 21st but no one said they got anything :dunno:
> *


CNDYBLU66SS said he got his on the 21st


----------



## grouperdon (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 22 2008, 02:20 PM~12230532
> *:uh: FUCK OFF NEWB......
> *



naaaaa i fuk up ,and ill do it to you dik lick


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

i sent mine out yesterday and i also threw in one more kit to make it three merry xmas buddy


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 23 2008, 10:44 AM~12234691
> *CNDYBLU66SS said he got his on the 21st
> *


mine went south of OHIO...hes west of here


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i already know where mine came from, its all good!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 23 2008, 11:20 AM~12234799
> *mine went south of OHIO...hes west  of here
> *


ahh, i see


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

mine went out thurs


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!!!


*I GOT MY GIFT ! *

#1 BIGG C 
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

maybe you sould put next to your name were the gift came from..... what city so people know theres got to the right people...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Nov 23 2008, 11:55 AM~12234919
> *maybe you sould put next to your name were the gift came from..... what city so people know theres got to the right people...
> *


if they addressed it right it should have gotten to the right person, although we are talkin about usps, so who knows where the packages will end up


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!!!
*I GOT MY GIFT ! *

#1 BIGG C 
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969 :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 23 2008, 12:03 PM~12234964
> *ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!!!
> I  GOT  MY  GIFT  !
> 
> ...


damn panch, it's sunday, u got mail today?????????? :biggrin: j/k bro


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i got keonis and tristans ready to ship

just got back from hobbytown


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster+Nov 23 2008, 12:12 AM~12232962-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 23 2008, 03:15 PM~12235892
> *i got keonis and tristans ready to ship
> 
> just got back from hobbytown
> *


does your hobbytown have a good selection? any aftermarket? the only one near me don't have anything at all.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Let me know if anyone in AZ gets their package from KY


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!!!
*I GOT MY GIFT ! *

#1 BIGG C 
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969 :biggrin:
#7 BodyDropped :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 23 2008, 08:06 PM~12237011
> *ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!!!
> I  GOT  MY  GIFT  !
> 
> ...


#8 tunzafun :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Nov 23 2008, 10:17 PM~12237991
> *#8 tunzafun  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


go back and edit that post, put your name on the list, and delete the quote stuff....that way when someones wants add their name they can choose it all, not just your name...


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

My tracking # says my exchange buddy's gift was succesfully received but i don't know for sure!!!  :dunno:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 23 2008, 08:39 PM~12238190
> *My tracking # says my exchange buddy's gift was succesfully received but i don't know for sure!!!  :dunno:
> *


same here


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

anyone sendin to hialeah fl ?? lol


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

I ran into some finance issues last week lol but im sending mine out this week. no batteries so i can snap a photo.
my package wont be that much just a model and im throwin in some goodies that ive had. sorry this year kinda tough :happysad:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

my buddy should have gotten his on friday 21 in tucson


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

i think we should do a copy and paste for the shipments also, and not just who received . be more organized .


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU SHIPPED YOUR GIFT

1. Joker808


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Nov 24 2008, 11:31 AM~12242804
> *ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU SHIPPED YOUR GIFT*


1. Joker808
2. CHR1S619


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU SHIPPED YOUR GIFT
1. Joker808
2. CHR1S619
3.IBLDMYOWN


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU SHIPPED YOUR GIFT
1. Joker808
2. CHR1S619
3.IBLDMYOWN 
4.Mr.1/16th


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU SHIPPED YOUR GIFT
1. Joker808
2. CHR1S619
3.IBLDMYOWN 
4.Mr.1/16th 
5.Low86dime


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU SHIPPED YOUR GIFT
1. Joker808
2. CHR1S619
3.IBLDMYOWN 
4.Mr.1/16th 
5.Low86dime
6.raystrey
7. ray's kid
8.ray's kid
9.ray's kid


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU SHIPPED YOUR GIFT
1. Joker808
2. CHR1S619
3.IBLDMYOWN 
4.Mr.1/16th 
5.Low86dime
6.raystrey
7. ray's kid
8.ray's kid
9.ray's kid
10. drnitrus


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU SHIPPED YOUR GIFT

1. Joker808
2. CHR1S619
3.IBLDMYOWN 
4.Mr.1/16th 
5.Low86dime
6.raystrey
7. ray's kid
8.ray's kid
9.ray's kid
10. drnitrus
11. Project59


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Nov 24 2008, 01:30 PM~12242792
> *i think we should do a copy and paste for the shipments also, and not just who received . be more organized .
> *



IT'S EASIER TO CONTROL IF YOU YOU GO BY WHO HAS RECEIVED THEIR GIFT ! 

IT WILL PROVE THAT THE SENDER DID SEND THEIR'S OUT ! 

HAVING A LIST THAT SAYS THAT THEY SENT IT IS WORTHLESS ! HOW MANY OF US HERE HAVE HAD SOMETHING WAITING ON FOR A SALE OR A TRADE AND NOTHING SHOW'S UP TO ASK " YOU SEND IT YET ?" AND YOUR RETURN MESSAGE IS ALWAYS " I DON'T KNOW WHAT HAPPEN I SENT IT LAST WEEK" AND EVEN 3 WEEKS LATER NOTHING SHOWS UP BUT THEY SWEAR THEY SENT SOMETHING ! 

I HAVE NEVER HEARD OR SEEN SOMEONE 1 SAY " THANKS GOT IT " WHEN THEY NEVER HAVE !

SO INSTEAD OF THE WHO SENT IT LIST PLEASE JUST ADD YOUR NAME TO THE *I GOT MY GIFT LIST *!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!!!
*I GOT MY GIFT ! *

#1 BIGG C 
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969 
#7 BodyDropped 
#8 TUNZAFUN


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 24 2008, 04:00 PM~12244078
> *IT'S  EASIER  TO  CONTROL  IF  YOU  YOU  GO  BY  WHO  HAS  RECEIVED  THEIR  GIFT  !
> 
> IT  WILL  PROVE  THAT  THE  SENDER  DID  SEND  THEIR'S  OUT  !
> ...


it shouldnt matter if the people are honest and be easier to cross refrence if the list dont match up


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I GOT THE LIST PRINTED OUT ! I AM KEEPING TRACK ! IF YOU SENT CONFIRMITION INFO THEN I AM FOLLOWING THAT ASWHILE ! AND YOU SHOULD HAVE A RECIPT FROM THE POST OFFICE THAT WILL SHOW YOUR ZIPCODE THAT I HAVE GOT ON RECORD ALSO ! AND JUST AN FYI ! 

OUT OF ALL THESE NAMES ONLY 2 RECEIVIERS HAVE SAID THEY GOT THEM !

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU SHIPPED YOUR GIFT

1. Joker808
2. CHR1S619
3.IBLDMYOWN 
4.Mr.1/16th 
5.Low86dime
6.raystrey
7. ray's kid
8.ray's kid
9.ray's kid
10. drnitrus
11. Project59

THIS IS EASIER TO HAVE 1 LIST ! THIS IS HOW I HANDLED IT LAST YEAR AND ALL WORKED OUT JUST FINE ONLY PERSON THAT DID NOT GET A GIFT WAS BETO ! HIS SENDER WAS FELIX ! AND HE WAS GOING THROW SOME VERY ROUGH TIMES LAST YEAR ! HE LOST HIS DAD ,WAS OFFERED A GREAT CHANCE TO WORK WITH DANNY D AND LEARN THE ART OF PIN STRIPPING AND PAINTING BUT INVOLVED HIM TO MOVE ! EVERYTHING WAS WORKED OUT BETWEEN THEM AND IT WAS LEFT AT THAT ! 

IF AFTER THE 20TH OF DEC THERE IS AN ISSUE OF ' WELL I NEVER GOT A GIFT ' I WILL SPEND THE TIME TO TRACK DOWN WHO DID OR DON'T DO WHAT WAS ASKED OF THEM AND HANDLE IT FROM THERE !


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 24 2008, 04:25 PM~12244338
> *I  GOT  THE  LIST  PRINTED  OUT  !  I  AM  KEEPING TRACK  !  IF YOU  SENT  CONFIRMITION  INFO  THEN  I  AM  FOLLOWING THAT  ASWHILE !  AND  YOU  SHOULD  HAVE  A  RECIPT  FROM THE  POST  OFFICE  THAT  WILL  SHOW  YOUR  ZIPCODE  THAT  I  HAVE  GOT  ON  RECORD  ALSO !  AND  JUST  AN  FYI !
> 
> OUT  OF  ALL  THESE  NAMES  ONLY  2 RECEIVIERS  HAVE  SAID  THEY  GOT  THEM  !
> ...


ok cool


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

im gonna be completely honest. ive got mine boxed up and ready to ship. was planning on shipping today, but the brakes on my car decided to go out last night. they went out at 10:30 pm and i didnt have any1 i could call for a ride to work, and didnt have enough time to fix it, so i had to drive it to work and back today with no brakes. gotta get them fixed today, so i dunno if im gonna have the money to ship after the brakes r done. if not tho, the latest ill ship is the 4th when i get paid again. i was really hopin somethin like this wouldnt happen but it did so now i gotta deal with it. no worries tho. the package will still be there in time......


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 24 2008, 02:25 PM~12244338
> *I  GOT  THE  LIST  PRINTED  OUT  !  I  AM  KEEPING TRACK  !  IF YOU  SENT  CONFIRMITION  INFO  THEN  I  AM  FOLLOWING THAT  ASWHILE !  AND  YOU  SHOULD  HAVE  A  RECIPT  FROM THE  POST  OFFICE  THAT  WILL  SHOW  YOUR  ZIPCODE  THAT  I  HAVE  GOT  ON  RECORD  ALSO !  AND  JUST  AN  FYI !
> 
> OUT  OF  ALL  THESE  NAMES  ONLY  2 RECEIVIERS  HAVE  SAID  THEY  GOT  THEM  !
> ...


Shipped mine & steelers#1 out.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 24 2008, 07:27 AM~12241133
> *anyone sendin to hialeah fl ?? lol
> *


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 24 2008, 03:25 PM~12244338
> *I  GOT  THE  LIST  PRINTED  OUT  !  I  AM  KEEPING TRACK  !  IF YOU  SENT  CONFIRMITION  INFO  THEN  I  AM  FOLLOWING THAT  ASWHILE !  AND  YOU  SHOULD  HAVE  A  RECIPT  FROM THE  POST  OFFICE  THAT  WILL  SHOW  YOUR  ZIPCODE  THAT  I  HAVE  GOT  ON  RECORD  ALSO !  AND  JUST  AN  FYI !
> 
> OUT  OF  ALL  THESE  NAMES  ONLY  2 RECEIVIERS  HAVE  SAID  THEY  GOT  THEM  !
> ...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU SHIPPED YOUR GIFT

1. Joker808
2. CHR1S619
3.IBLDMYOWN
4.Mr.1/16th
5.Low86dime
6.raystrey
7. ray's kid
8.ray's kid
9.ray's kid
10. drnitrus
11. Project59
12. Bodine


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

ME AND ROBERT TALKED, AND I INDEED GOT WHAT HE SENT ON SATURDAY, BUT I HAVE A ? , ANYTHING I SHOULD KNOW BEFORE USING THIS GLUE?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!!!
> *I GOT MY GIFT ! *
> 
> #1 BIGG C
> ...


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

1. Joker808
2. CHR1S619
3.IBLDMYOWN
4.Mr.1/16th
5.Low86dime
6.raystrey
7. ray's kid
8.ray's kid
9.ray's kid
10. drnitrus
11. Project59
12. Bodine
13.phat97yukon


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

picked up a lil something today gonna add some things before i ship it off this week.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

GLUE WORKS GOOD BUT ITS NOT SUPER GLUE IT JUST TAKES ALITTLE LONGER TO DRY...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

SENT MINE TODAY


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU SHIPPED YOUR GIFT

1. Joker808
2. CHR1S619
3.IBLDMYOWN
4.Mr.1/16th
5.Low86dime
6.raystrey
7. ray's kid
8.ray's kid
9.ray's kid
10. drnitrus
11. Project59
12. Bodine
13.Phat97Yukon
14.93fullsize


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU SHIPPED YOUR GIFT

1. Joker808
2. CHR1S619
3.IBLDMYOWN
4.Mr.1/16th
5.Low86dime
6.raystrey
7. ray's kid
8.ray's kid
9.ray's kid
10. drnitrus
11. Project59
12. Bodine
13.Phat97Yukon
14.93fullsize
15. PANCHO1969


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

damn only 15 out of over 70 




Tristans and Keonis will ship tomorrow


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU SHIPPED YOUR GIFT
> 
> 1. Joker808
> 2. CHR1S619
> ...


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

who shipping to nmb fla :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 24 2008, 08:21 PM~12247405
> *who shipping to nmb fla  :biggrin:
> *


are we the only ones in fl. ?


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU SHIPPED YOUR GIFT

1. Joker808
2. CHR1S619
3.IBLDMYOWN
4.Mr.1/16th
5.Low86dime
6.raystrey
7. ray's kid
8.ray's kid
9.ray's kid
10. drnitrus
11. Project59
12. Bodine
13. 8-ball


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 24 2008, 10:22 PM~12247424
> *are we the only ones in fl. ?
> *



naw pink87regal is bout 5 miles from me


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU SHIPPED YOUR GIFT

1. Joker808
2. CHR1S619
3.IBLDMYOWN
4.Mr.1/16th
5.Low86dime
6.raystrey
7. ray's kid
8.ray's kid
9.ray's kid
10. drnitrus
11. Project59
12. Bodine
13.dade county
14. westempire


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!!!
*I GOT MY GIFT ! *

#1 BIGG C 
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969 
#7 BodyDropped 
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!!!
*I GOT MY GIFT ! *

#1 BIGG C 
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969 
#7 BodyDropped 
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Got my gift today :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!

#1 BIGG C 
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969 
#7 BodyDropped 
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
will shipp next week


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU SHIPPED YOUR GIFT

1. Joker808
2. CHR1S619
3.IBLDMYOWN
4.Mr.1/16th
5.Low86dime
6.raystrey
7. ray's kid
8.ray's kid
9.ray's kid
10. drnitrus
11. Project59
12. Bodine
13.dade county
14. westempire
15. BiggC


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

LB808


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU SHIPPED YOUR GIFT

1. Joker808
2. CHR1S619
3.IBLDMYOWN
4.Mr.1/16th
5.Low86dime
6.raystrey
7. ray's kid
8.ray's kid
9.ray's kid
10. drnitrus
11. Project59
12. Bodine
13.dade county
14. westempire
15. BiggC 
16. LB808
17.mistabuggs


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU SHIPPED YOUR GIFT

1. Joker808
2. CHR1S619
3.IBLDMYOWN
4.Mr.1/16th
5.Low86dime
6.raystrey
7. ray's kid
8.ray's kid
9.ray's kid
10. drnitrus
11. Project59
12. Bodine
13.dade county
14. westempire
15. BiggC 
16. LB808
17.mistabuggs
18. bigbearlocos
19. Steelers#1

Hey, Someone took mine & steerlers name out, it was 12 & 13. O i see, Bodine shame on you.. J/K :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 24 2008, 06:58 PM~12245887
> *ME AND ROBERT TALKED, AND I INDEED GOT WHAT HE SENT ON SATURDAY, BUT I HAVE A ? , ANYTHING I SHOULD KNOW BEFORE USING THIS GLUE?
> 
> 
> ...


Guess it's point less to have a secert santa exchange and an opening date if you done know who you got it from and already know what it is ! 


And this was suppose to fun , i see alot of asking who shipping here ! :angry: 

Totally missed the whole point of this exchange and we call can say we shipped are gift's and put are name on a list ! But i asked for you guys to add your names to the I GOT MY GIFT list ! Thats the list i started and thats the list i was using to keep everything in control! But i see in these last few pages none of my request have been followed so to the hell with it ! You guys do what you want ! It just seems like i am wasting my time when i can handle other shit !


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

Just have the mods delete the shipped postings, but it no different have people post the boxes that there shipping , that's more of a give away as to who the buddy was , I'm sorry if I pissed u off or something. Anyways I'm going back to work


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

mine will be shipped friday at the latest


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU SHIPPED YOUR GIFT

1. Joker808
2. CHR1S619
3.IBLDMYOWN
4.Mr.1/16th
5.Low86dime
6.raystrey
7. ray's kid
8.ray's kid
9.ray's kid
10. drnitrus
11. Project59
12. Bodine
13.dade county
14. westempire
15. BiggC 
16. LB808
17.mistabuggs
18. bigbearlocos
19. Steelers#1
20. low4oshow


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 25 2008, 07:43 AM~12252105
> *1. Joker808
> 2. CHR1S619
> 3.IBLDMYOWN
> ...


Good job adding your name to a list that has no title.....What list is this.??


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

that's the sent list


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:| :scrutinize:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU SHIPPED YOUR GIFT

1. Joker808
2. CHR1S619
3.IBLDMYOWN
4.Mr.1/16th
5.Low86dime
6.raystrey
7. ray's kid
8.ray's kid
9.ray's kid
10. drnitrus
11. Project59
12. Bodine
13.dade county
14. westempire
15. BiggC 
16. LB808
17.mistabuggs
18. bigbearlocos
19. Steelers#1
20. low4oshow
21. REGALISTIC


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 25 2008, 04:20 AM~12251644
> *Guess  it's  point  less  to  have  a  secert  santa  exchange  and  an  opening  date  if  you  done  know  who  you  got  it  from  and  already  know  what  it  is  !
> And  this  was  suppose  to  fun  ,  i  see  alot  of  asking  who  shipping  here  !  :angry:
> 
> ...



Hey Fellas Mini went way out of his way to do this including NOT taking part in it. All we have to do is follow a couple rules. So please do not keep the shipped list ging. DO NOT OPEN GIFTS yet!!

He is not asking much from us.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

#1 BIGG C 
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969 
#7 BodyDropped 
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
will shipp next week
#13 REGALISTIC


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 25 2008, 04:20 AM~12251644
> *Guess  it's  point  less  to  have  a  secert  santa  exchange  and  an  opening  date  if  you  done  know  who  you  got  it  from  and  already  know  what  it  is  !
> And  this  was  suppose  to  fun  ,  i  see  alot  of  asking  who  shipping  here  !  :angry:
> 
> ...


lol, no shit, no one can keep a secret, everyone's nutting themselves showing off what they're sending, when they sent, when they're gonna get theirs. Who really the fuck cares except near the end when someone gets screwed. 

I say lock the topic


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

well i'm in luck because the computer at my work doesn't post up any pics from photobucket, tinypic,and all that other shit, so at least i will be surprised! next year i say we don't post pics till opening day...NO EXEPTIONS


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

Well, I haven't received anything yet anyways! So whatever I get will be a surprise to me still if it makes it. :roflmao: 

:| As far as posting on lists goes, I agree that everyone should have just posted if you received your gift like Mini said and keep it to yourself of what you sent. That's the whole "element of surprise" on Xmas! I was just trying to make sure that I let it be known that mine was sent! Cause I'm forgetful!! But IZAWGUD! This was my first time getting in on it so its cool!  I look forward to next year then.

Mini, for what it's worth, you did a helluva job as always, organizing it all dawg! Thx! :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

i got my gift yesterday! :biggrin:

i had mine ready to ship..but..the return addy on the gift i got is different from the addy i got in my PM...is this right? do i change gifts with the person that got me? or was it all totally random?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Nov 25 2008, 01:15 PM~12254831
> *i got my gift yesterday! :biggrin:
> 
> i had mine ready to ship..but..the return addy on the gift i got is different from the addy i got in my PM...is this right? do i change gifts with the person that got me? or was it all totally random?
> *


It was random homie you send to the one you received in the PM from El Minidreams


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 25 2008, 02:17 PM~12254858
> *It was random homie you send to the one you received in the PM from El Minidreams
> *


ok kool. i was a lil worried tht id sent to someone else..then someone might not get a gift and hell would break loose! lol..cant wait to open! :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU SHIPPED YOUR GIFT

1. Joker808
2. CHR1S619
3.IBLDMYOWN
4.Mr.1/16th
5.Low86dime
6.raystrey
7. ray's kid
8.ray's kid
9.ray's kid
10. drnitrus
11. Project59
12. Bodine
13.dade county
14. westempire
15. BiggC 
16. LB808
17.mistabuggs
18. bigbearlocos
19. Steelers#1
20. low4oshow
21. REGALISTIC
22. evil c


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU SHIPPED YOUR GIFT

1. Joker808
2. CHR1S619
3.IBLDMYOWN
4.Mr.1/16th
5.Low86dime
6.raystrey
7. ray's kid
8.ray's kid
9.ray's kid
10. drnitrus
11. Project59
12. Bodine
13.dade county
14. westempire
15. BiggC 
16. LB808
17.mistabuggs
18. bigbearlocos
19. Steelers#1
20. low4oshow
21. REGALISTIC
22. evil c
23.lowridermodels


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!*

#1 BIGG C 
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969 
#7 BodyDropped 
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

Please stop the shipped list! I didn't mean to step on the homies toes by starting it. Guess I screwed up by starting it, but please stop the post.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

*ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!*

#1 BIGG C 
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969 
#7 BodyDropped 
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!

#1 BIGG C 
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969 
#7 BodyDropped 
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan 
#15 Regalistic


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!

#1 BIGG C
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969
#7 BodyDropped
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan
#15 Regalistic
#16 BigPoppa


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU SHIPPED YOUR GIFT

1. Joker808
2. CHR1S619
3.IBLDMYOWN
4.Mr.1/16th
5.Low86dime
6.raystrey
7. ray's kid
8.ray's kid
9.ray's kid
10. drnitrus
11. Project59
12. Bodine
13.dade county
14. westempire
15. BiggC 
16. LB808
17.mistabuggs
18. bigbearlocos
19. Steelers#1
20. low4oshow
21. REGALISTIC
22. evil c
23.lowridermodels
24.Mademan

post office said 10 days! goin out to CA! :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

thought we were suppoed to not be posting on the sent gift list?

:dunno:

:uh:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 26 2008, 09:35 PM~12269498
> *thought we were suppoed to not be posting on the sent gift list?
> 
> :dunno:
> ...


 :uh: you really followed instructions to right?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Sent mine!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU SHIPPED YOUR GIFT

1. Joker808
2. CHR1S619
3.IBLDMYOWN
4.Mr.1/16th
5.Low86dime
6.raystrey
7. ray's kid
8.ray's kid
9.ray's kid
10. drnitrus
11. Project59
12. Bodine
13.dade county
14. westempire
15. BiggC 
16. LB808
17.mistabuggs
18. bigbearlocos
19. Steelers#1
20. low4oshow
21. REGALISTIC
22.2lowsyn
23.kirby


i got you on ther kirby 
and to show i did 








i didnt get a pics of what i sent but ill tell. 
detail masters 64 trim and grill pack 
49 chevy pick up
my personal spray gun (for cans)
and some mask -so the homie wont get high when he sprays LOL. :biggrin: marry Christmas to the home boy that gets mine. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Nov 25 2008, 07:25 PM~12256910
> *Please stop the shipped list! I didn't mean to step on the homies toes by starting it. Guess I screwed up by starting it, but please stop the post.
> *


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

*ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!</span>*

#1 BIGG C
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969
#7 BodyDropped
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan
#15 Regalistic
#16 BigPoppa
#17 <span style=\'color:blue\'>Project59 :wave: hno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!*

#1 BIGG C
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969
#7 BodyDropped
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan
#15 Regalistic
#16 BigPoppa
#17 Project59
#18 MARINATE


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!

#1 BIGG C
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969
#7 BodyDropped
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan
#15 Regalistic
#16 BigPoppa
#17 Project59
#18 MARINATE
#19 [email protected]


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

*ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!*

#1 BIGG C
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969
#7 BodyDropped
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan
#15 Regalistic
#16 BigPoppa
#17 Project59
#18 MARINATE
#19 [email protected]
#20 mistabuggs


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!

#1 BIGG C
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969
#7 BodyDropped
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan
#15 Regalistic
#16 BigPoppa
#17 Project59
#18 MARINATE
#19 [email protected]
#20 mistabuggs 
#21 MR.1/16TH


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

cant wait till i get mine.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

x2 uffin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!

#1 BIGG C
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969
#7 BodyDropped
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan
#15 Regalistic
#16 BigPoppa
#17 Project59
#18 MARINATE
#19 [email protected]
#20 mistabuggs 
#21 MR.1/16TH 
#22 Modeltech


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!

#1 BIGG C
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969
#7 BodyDropped
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan
#15 Regalistic
#16 BigPoppa
#17 Project59
#18 MARINATE
#19 [email protected]
#20 mistabuggs
#21 MR.1/16TH
#22 Modeltech
#23 southside groovin


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!

#1 BIGG C
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969
#7 BodyDropped
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan
#15 Regalistic
#16 BigPoppa
#17 Project59
#18 MARINATE
#19 [email protected]
#20 mistabuggs
#21 MR.1/16TH
#22 Modeltech
#23 southside groovin
#24LOWRIDERMODELS :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU SHIPPED YOUR GIFT

1. Joker808
2. CHR1S619
3.IBLDMYOWN
4.Mr.1/16th
5.Low86dime
6.raystrey
7. ray's kid
8.ray's kid
9.ray's kid
10. drnitrus
11. Project59
12. Bodine
13.dade county
14. westempire
15. BiggC 
16. LB808
17.mistabuggs
18. bigbearlocos
19. Steelers#1
20. low4oshow
21. REGALISTIC
22. evil c
23.lowridermodels
24.Mademan
25. Models IV Life


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

mini.let me know whats up.I havnt been in here to see whats going on.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!

#1 BIGG C
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969
#7 BodyDropped
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan
#15 Regalistic
#16 BigPoppa
#17 Project59
#18 MARINATE
#19 [email protected]
#20 mistabuggs
#21 MR.1/16TH
#22 Modeltech
#23 southside groovin
#24LOWRIDERMODELS :thumbsup:
#25raystrey kids #1 Diego


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

WHEN DO THESE KITS HAVE TO BE THERE BY???


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

the 20th cause thats opening day


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Dec 2 2008, 11:05 PM~12317819
> *WHEN DO THESE KITS HAVE TO BE THERE BY???
> *


opening day is DECEMBER 20th


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 2 2008, 11:10 PM~12317900
> *the 20th cause thats opening day
> *


beat me!


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

MY BAD SHOULD OF READ


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell yeah!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Dec 2 2008, 10:59 PM~12320182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

RAIDER NATION IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by steelers#1_@Dec 3 2008, 03:50 AM~12321597
> *
> *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by steelers#1_@Dec 3 2008, 05:50 AM~12321597
> *
> *




:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!

#1 BIGG C
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969
#7 BodyDropped
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan
#15 Regalistic
#16 BigPoppa
#17 Project59
#18 MARINATE
#19 [email protected]
#20 mistabuggs
#21 MR.1/16TH
#22 Modeltech
#23 southside groovin
#24LOWRIDERMODELS 
#25raystrey kids #1 Diego 
#26 MKD904


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Mine went out today. :cheesy:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!

#1 BIGG C
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969
#7 BodyDropped
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan
#15 Regalistic
#16 BigPoppa
#17 Project59
#18 MARINATE
#19 [email protected]
#20 mistabuggs
#21 MR.1/16TH
#22 Modeltech
#23 southside groovin
#24LOWRIDERMODELS
#25raystrey kids #1 Diego
#26 MKD904 
#27 Joker808


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 

cant wait !!!!

at least when me and my son get ours it wont have tio sit as long till we open :cheesy:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Dec 3 2008, 03:03 PM~12324561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 looks alittle crushed!!!


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

yah it from ups...they love to smash boxes..lol


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

like on Ace Ventura lol


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!

#1 BIGG C
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969
#7 BodyDropped
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan
#15 Regalistic
#16 BigPoppa
#17 Project59
#18 MARINATE
#19 [email protected]
#20 mistabuggs
#21 MR.1/16TH
#22 Modeltech
#23 southside groovin
#24LOWRIDERMODELS
#25raystrey kids #1 Diego
#26 MKD904
#27 Joker808
#28 Keoni (Bodines son )


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Charlie brown christmas tree!!! :cheesy: I even had one decorrated with beer caps and beer cans one year!!! :roflmao:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Dec 3 2008, 03:03 PM~12324561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


probably charged out the ass to take such care getting it too you to.. usps sucks


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 3 2008, 03:19 PM~12324690
> *Charlie brown christmas tree!!!  :cheesy: I even had one decorrated with beer caps and beer cans one year!!!  :roflmao:
> *


i didnt even want to put that one up.. but its the right size to let my kids decorate it.. i wanted to big one..lol.. but to me christmas is more for the kids..lol..


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Dec 3 2008, 03:21 PM~12324717
> *probably charged out the ass to take such care getting it too you to.. usps sucks
> *


yah ups sucks.. i prefer the post office or fedex..


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Dec 3 2008, 12:27 PM~12324769
> *i didnt even want to put that one up.. but its the right size to let my kids decorate it.. i wanted to big one..lol.. but to me christmas is more for the kids..lol..
> *


I hear ya brother!!! No shame No shame!!! It's all about the kids.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: MINE WENT OUT WITH THIS ON IT!


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!

#1 BIGG C
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969
#7 BodyDropped
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan
#15 Regalistic
#16 BigPoppa
#17 Project59
#18 MARINATE
#19 [email protected]
#20 mistabuggs
#21 MR.1/16TH
#22 Modeltech
#23 southside groovin
#24LOWRIDERMODELS
#25raystrey kids #1 Diego
#26 MKD904
#27 Joker808
#28 Keoni (Bodines son )
#29 Kenny

Mine goes out tomorrow!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!

#1 BIGG C
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969
#7 BodyDropped
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan
#15 Regalistic
#16 BigPoppa
#17 Project59
#18 MARINATE
#19 [email protected]
#20 mistabuggs
#21 MR.1/16TH
#22 Modeltech
#23 southside groovin
#24LOWRIDERMODELS
#25raystrey kids #1 Diego
#26 MKD904
#27 Joker808
#28 Keoni (Bodines son )
#29 Kenny
#30 Evil C


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

man im goin to go shove my size 14 foot up canada posts ass.... looks like my hommie hasnt gotten my gift yet.... 12 days my ass....


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

shiped mine today


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Dec 3 2008, 06:58 PM~12327154
> *ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!
> 
> #1 BIGG C
> ...


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!

#1 BIGG C
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969
#7 BodyDropped
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan
#15 Regalistic
#16 BigPoppa
#17 Project59
#18 MARINATE
#19 [email protected]
#20 mistabuggs
#21 MR.1/16TH
#22 Modeltech
#23 southside groovin
#24LOWRIDERMODELS
#25raystrey kids #1 Diego
#26 MKD904
#27 Joker808
#28 Keoni (Bodines son )
#29 Kenny
#30 Evil C
#31 Twinn
#32 Smallz


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

my gift goes out tomarrow who ever is getting it should love what they get :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

what direction its headed :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 5 2008, 05:12 PM~12347692
> *what direction its headed  :biggrin:
> *


:nono:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 5 2008, 07:12 PM~12347692
> *what direction its headed  :biggrin:
> *


lol some people have no patience.....lol


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

> ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!
> 
> #1 BIGG C
> #2 KIRBY
> ...


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU SHIPPED YOUR GIFT

1. Joker808
2. CHR1S619
3.IBLDMYOWN
4.Mr.1/16th
5.Low86dime
6.raystrey
7. ray's kid
8.ray's kid
9.ray's kid
10. drnitrus
11. Project59
12. Bodine
13.dade county
14. westempire
15. BiggC 
16. LB808
17.mistabuggs
18. bigbearlocos
19. Steelers#1
20. low4oshow
21. REGALISTIC
22. evil c
23.lowridermodels
24.Mademan
25. Models IV Life
#26 Caddionly


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Dec 5 2008, 11:03 PM~12349148
> *lol some people have no patience.....lol
> *


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Dec 5 2008, 03:02 PM~12346666
> *my gift goes out tomarrow who ever is getting it should love what they get :biggrin:
> *




its on its way :biggrin: enjoy merry x-mas


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU SHIPPED YOUR GIFT

1. Joker808
2. CHR1S619
3.IBLDMYOWN
4.Mr.1/16th
5.Low86dime
6.raystrey
7. ray's kid
8.ray's kid
9.ray's kid
10. drnitrus
11. Project59
12. Bodine
13.dade county
14. westempire
15. BiggC 
16. LB808
17.mistabuggs
18. bigbearlocos
19. Steelers#1
20. low4oshow
21. REGALISTIC
22. evil c
23.lowridermodels
24.Mademan
25. Models IV Life
26. Caddionly
27.2lowsyn

when do we got to open them ?


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

Dec 20th


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!

#1 BIGG C
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969
#7 BodyDropped
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan
#15 Regalistic
#16 BigPoppa
#17 Project59
#18 MARINATE
#19 [email protected]
#20 mistabuggs
#21 MR.1/16TH
#22 Modeltech
#23 southside groovin
#24LOWRIDERMODELS
#25raystrey kids #1 Diego
#26 MKD904
#27 Joker808
#28 Keoni (Bodines son )
#29 Kenny
#30 Evil C
#31 Twinn
#32 Smallz
#33 Caddionly
#34 Rollinoldsckoo Jr.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!
> 
> #1 BIGG C
> #2 KIRBY
> ...


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low86dime_@Dec 6 2008, 11:12 AM~12353340
> *Dec 20th
> *


Yeah and *not a day sooner*!!! :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU SHIPPED YOUR GIFT

1. Joker808
2. CHR1S619
3.IBLDMYOWN
4.Mr.1/16th
5.Low86dime
6.raystrey
7. ray's kid
8.ray's kid
9.ray's kid
10. drnitrus
11. Project59
12. Bodine
13.dade county
14. westempire
15. BiggC 
16. LB808
17.mistabuggs
18. bigbearlocos
19. Steelers#1
20. low4oshow
21. REGALISTIC
22. evil c
23.lowridermodels
24.Mademan
25. Models IV Life
26. Caddionly
27.2lowsyn
28. rollinoldskoojr


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!

#1 BIGG C
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969
#7 BodyDropped
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan
#15 Regalistic
#16 BigPoppa
#17 Project59
#18 MARINATE
#19 [email protected]
#20 mistabuggs
#21 MR.1/16TH
#22 Modeltech
#23 southside groovin
#24LOWRIDERMODELS
#25raystrey kids #1 Diego
#26 MKD904
#27 Joker808
#28 Keoni (Bodines son )
#29 Kenny
#30 Evil C
#31 Twinn
#32 Smallz
#33 Caddionly
#34 Rollinoldsckoo Jr.
#35 2lowsyn
#36 Elrafa


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0 List is getting pretty high!!! How many people entered this year again??? We must be getting close to everyone reciveing there gift by now!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 6 2008, 03:33 PM~12354229
> *Yeah and not a day sooner!!! :yes:
> *


 :uh: o k . . . gosh........


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

hno: :rofl: cant wait to get mine i feel like a kid again... waiting for a cool gift to come... its been all about my daughter for the last 5 years we spoil her so this is way exciting.....


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 6 2008, 05:06 PM~12355138
> *:uh:  o k  .     .  . gosh........
> *


That was not dirrected at anyone inparticular!!! :uh: You already opened yours didn't you? I said *DIDN'T YOU!!!!*  :buttkick:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 6 2008, 08:29 PM~12355270
> *That was not dirrected at anyone inparticular!!!  :uh: You already opened yours didn't you?  I said DIDN'T YOU!!!!   :buttkick:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

lol havent got it yet i check the mail everyday like a little ass kid.... lol


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Dec 6 2008, 05:55 PM~12355433
> *lol havent got it yet i check the mail everyday like a little ass kid.... lol
> *


You don't say??? It would seem you tell us this every five minutes!!!! :0


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 6 2008, 06:29 PM~12355270
> *That was not dirrected at anyone inparticular!!!  :uh: You already opened yours didn't you?  I said DIDN'T YOU!!!!   :buttkick:
> *


 :angel: 


who did it , gosh some peeps just cant wait hu ... :angry:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:angry: :|


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 6 2008, 06:03 PM~12354725
> * :0 List is getting pretty high!!! How many people entered this year again??? We must be getting close to everyone reciveing there gift by now!!! :cheesy:
> *


no far from it 

i think it was close to 80 people

i havent got mine yet


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

I'M COUNTING DOWN THE DAYS SO I CAN OPEN MINE  
I SENT MY X-MAS GIFT WITH THIS ON IT TO SOMEONE!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 7 2008, 12:01 AM~12357905
> *no far from it
> 
> i think it was close to 80 people
> ...


 me either , mine goes out priority on monday.....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

ive sent all 3 of mine , long time ago , tristan, mine and keoni 

just havent recieved one


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

80 people!!! :0


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:yes: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=435934&st=180


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 7 2008, 08:33 AM~12359166
> *:yes: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=435934&st=180
> *


 :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

my homie recieve his already since i tracked my package. i wish i couldve hooke him up more but i cant  . i also havent received my gift yet


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

i had finance issues here with the familia sorry homies i will send my package out today or tomorrow morning.
sucks having the gift for my secret santa here at the house and no money to ship it


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

sorry i havent ben on today but i will send today sory homies


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 6 2008, 04:29 PM~12354555
> *ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!
> 
> #1 BIGG C
> ...


me


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Dec 8 2008, 12:45 PM~12369370
> *me
> *


What are your fingers broken??? Add your name to the list like the rest of us.. This ain't pre school anymore lil fella!!! No momma's tits to suck on around here...  :uh:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 8 2008, 01:46 PM~12369386
> *What are your fingers broken??? Add your name to the list like the rest of us.. This ain't pre school anymore lil fella!!! No momma's tits to suck on around here...  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!

#1 BIGG C
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969
#7 BodyDropped
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan
#15 Regalistic
#16 BigPoppa
#17 Project59
#18 MARINATE
#19 [email protected]
#20 mistabuggs
#21 MR.1/16TH
#22 Modeltech
#23 southside groovin
#24LOWRIDERMODELS
#25raystrey kids #1 Diego
#26 MKD904
#27 Joker808
#28 Keoni (Bodines son )
#29 Kenny
#30 Evil C
#31 Twinn
#32 Smallz
#33 Caddionly
#34 Rollinoldsckoo Jr.
#35 2lowsyn
#36 Elrafa
#37 Low86dime


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!

#1 BIGG C
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969
#7 BodyDropped
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan
#15 Regalistic
#16 BigPoppa
#17 Project59
#18 MARINATE
#19 [email protected]
#20 mistabuggs
#21 MR.1/16TH
#22 Modeltech
#23 southside groovin
#24LOWRIDERMODELS
#25raystrey kids #1 Diego
#26 MKD904
#27 Joker808
#28 Keoni (Bodines son )
#29 Kenny
#30 Evil C
#31 Twinn
#32 Smallz
#33 Caddionly
#34 Rollinoldsckoo Jr.
#35 2lowsyn
#36 Elrafa
#37 Low86dime
#38 IBLDMYOWN


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!

#1 BIGG C
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969
#7 BodyDropped
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan
#15 Regalistic
#16 BigPoppa
#17 Project59
#18 MARINATE
#19 [email protected]
#20 mistabuggs
#21 MR.1/16TH
#22 Modeltech
#23 southside groovin
#24LOWRIDERMODELS
#25raystrey kids #1 Diego
#26 MKD904
#27 Joker808
#28 Keoni (Bodines son )
#29 Kenny
#30 Evil C
#31 Twinn
#32 Smallz
#33 Caddionly
#34 Rollinoldsckoo Jr.
#35 2lowsyn
#36 Elrafa
#37 Low86dime
#38 IBLDMYOWN
#39 low4oshow











:cheesy: cant wait to open


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

K now im gettin mad.... i coulda drove to where my gift is goin too, dropped it off in person, had a beer and drove back home by now.....


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

*Have'nt gotten mine yet, O here it comes. that's it in the back.*


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

still haven't gotten mine either, still a lil time left before d-day though :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!

#1 BIGG C
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969
#7 BodyDropped
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan
#15 Regalistic
#16 BigPoppa
#17 Project59
#18 MARINATE
#19 [email protected]
#20 mistabuggs
#21 MR.1/16TH
#22 Modeltech
#23 southside groovin
#24LOWRIDERMODELS
#25raystrey kids #1 Diego
#26 MKD904
#27 Joker808
#28 Keoni (Bodines son )
#29 Kenny
#30 Evil C
#31 Twinn
#32 Smallz
#33 Caddionly
#34 Rollinoldsckoo Jr.
#35 2lowsyn
#36 Elrafa
#37 Low86dime
#38 IBLDMYOWN
#39 low4oshow
#40 Dade County- since the homie cant get online right now he asked me to do this
#41 Mclovin- since his fingers broke lol


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 8 2008, 10:59 PM~12376245
> *ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!
> 
> #1 BIGG C
> ...


Your so nice!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

off to the post office...... :biggrin: wish i could have added more.... but times are tight right now i have a 63 kit, a tpi setup and some detail items......hope the reciever likes it..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

X100 on the times are hard right now cuas they are.
i bet who ever gets will like .


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 9 2008, 10:34 AM~12378695
> *X100 on the times are hard right now cuas they are.
> i bet who ever gets will like .
> *


shit its a 50-50 shot we will still all have jobs come jan 1 , they are closing one of 2 ramps in kc.... :angry: and they wont say which one yet.....


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 8 2008, 03:37 PM~12370449
> *ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!
> 
> #1 BIGG C
> ...



IF YOU ONLY KNEW WHATS IN THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

mine went out today


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Dec 9 2008, 01:49 PM~12378817
> *IF YOU ONLY KNEW WHATS IN THERE :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 9 2008, 07:19 AM~12378562
> *off to the post office...... :biggrin:  wish i could have added more.... but times are tight right now i have a 63 kit, a tpi setup and some detail items......hope the reciever likes it..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


gift or trade? :scrutinize:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 9 2008, 12:19 PM~12378562
> *off to the post office...... :biggrin:  wish i could have added more.... but times are tight right now i have a 63 kit, a tpi setup and some detail items......hope the reciever likes it..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT THE HELL BOBBY ?

You are not really sending this as your X-MAS exchange gift ?

1 its opened ! , 2 has no box ! , 3 you can see that the plastic bag it self has been opened ! 

You were to send a NEW NON OPENED GIFT WORTH $15.00 ! Even with hard times fool you could have sent it with a box ! Did you even read the lay out ! 


To who ever is his exchange is SORRY FOR THIS IT WAS ALL RANDOM AND BOBBY IS A DUMB SHIT ! :uh:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 10 2008, 07:00 AM~12387593
> *WHAT  THE  HELL  BOBBY  ?
> 
> You  are  not  really  sending this  as  your  X-MAS  exchange  gift  ?
> ...


the bag ws opened to put the small items inside so they didnt get lost,  i had several bagged kits with no box, its new unbuilt and complete, i didnt know a box was required... :uh: sorry i wont ask to be a part of it next year


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 10 2008, 11:22 AM~12388317
> *the bag ws opened to put the small items inside so they didnt get lost,   i had several bagged kits with no box, its new unbuilt and complete, i didnt know a box was required... :uh:  sorry i wont ask to be a part of it next year
> *


Come on Bobby ! You didn't know a box was required? I am heading to the hobby store right now ! If they sale kit's with out a box i will say i am sorry for saying something about your gift and acknowledge that i was wrong but i think in 1960 the model car companies developed a cardboard paper type item that surrounded their products that we know in 2008 call a box ! :uh:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 10 2008, 09:30 AM~12388392
> *Come  on  Bobby  !    You  didn't  know  a box  was  required?  I  am  heading  to  the  hobby  store  right now  !  If  they  sale  kit's  with  out  a  box  i  will  say  i  am  sorry    for  saying  something  about    your  gift  and  acknowledge that  i  was  wrong  but  i  think  in  1960  the  model car  companies  developed  a  cardboard paper  type  item  that  surrounded  their  products  that  we  know  in  2008  call  a  box !  :uh:
> *


in all fairness... its in a box...... :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 14 2008, 02:32 PM~11859306
> *Ok  hey  everyone  this  will  be  the  same  bases  as  last  year  for  those  that  took  part  then  !And  for  all  the  frist  timers  that  are  joining  us  this  year  !
> 
> With  are  gift  exchange  what  we  do  is  it  must  be  MODEL CAR  RELATED  !  It  has  to  be  BRAND NEW UNOPENED  and  around  $15.00 !  Thats  the  standarded  price  of  a  common  new  1/24th kit at  most  local hobby  shops !
> ...


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:uh: :uh: :uh: if it makes you feel better to pick on the fat stupid kid go ahead, at least i sent somethng instead of standing up whoever was supposed to get my gift.... it is the thought that counts que no?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

IM SORRY I OPENED MY GIFT EXCHANGERS BOX TO PUT IN EXTRA ACCESSORIES...ITS MY BAD IF THEY DONT LIKE IT THEY CAN MAIL IT BACK TO ME AND ILL SEND SOMETHING ELSE...DAVID PM ME PLEASE!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 10 2008, 12:34 PM~12388947
> *IM SORRY I OPENED MY GIFT EXCHANGERS BOX TO PUT IN EXTRA ACCESSORIES...ITS MY BAD IF THEY DONT LIKE IT THEY CAN MAIL IT BACK TO ME AND ILL SEND SOMETHING ELSE...DAVID PM ME PLEASE!
> *


 :twak: :rofl: j/k


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 10 2008, 12:34 PM~12388947
> *IM SORRY I OPENED MY GIFT EXCHANGERS BOX TO PUT IN EXTRA ACCESSORIES...ITS MY BAD IF THEY DONT LIKE IT THEY CAN MAIL IT BACK TO ME AND ILL SEND SOMETHING ELSE...DAVID PM ME PLEASE!
> *



In cases such as that Marky i know the other member will understand ! But to get a box at all is my point ! We gave plenty of head time to get the gift list out in time to ship and plenty of time to get a gift ! :angry: 

I mean it that hard to have a box with a kit in it when its comes with the kit ! :uh:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 10 2008, 11:14 AM~12389358
> *
> 
> I  mean  it that  hard  to  have  a  box  with  a  kit  in it  when  its  comes with the  kit  !  :uh:
> *



:yes:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 10 2008, 01:18 PM~12389396
> *:yes:
> *


You dont have a box for the 63 ?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 10 2008, 11:22 AM~12389437
> *You  dont  have  a  box  for    the  63 ?
> *


not anymore i have 5 bagged kits here with no boxes..... what is the big deal? its new , and complete...... jesus if they dont like it they are welcome to send it back for a sealed replacement :uh: now lets just have a merry christmas..... :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

not defending anyone, but i know alot of people who have a LARGE collection and remove their kits from boxes to save on room (i think it's easier to stack em when they're in the boxes) not to mention, and this is at my LHS anyway, they have MANY completely destroyed boxes, so when i buy one of those kits, i just throw the box away and just put the bagged kits in a larger box, but that's just my $0.02 :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 10 2008, 11:58 AM~12389730
> *not defending anyone, but i know alot of people who have a LARGE collection and remove their kits from boxes to save on room (i think it's easier to stack em when they're in the boxes) not to mention, and this is at my LHS anyway, they have MANY completely destroyed boxes, so when i buy one of those kits, i just throw the box away and just put the bagged kits in a larger box, but that's just my $0.02  :biggrin:
> *


  i didnt feel i had to explain myself.....


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 10 2008, 02:04 PM~12389771
> *  i didnt feel  i had to explain myself.....
> *


well, he did say "new, unopened kit" but he also said that "alot of members send from their own personal stash" and in my personal stash i have only 1 unopened box, everything inside is sealed, but boxes are opened, that is why i opted to just go out to my LHS and buy a new kit


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 10 2008, 12:07 PM~12389797
> *well, he did say "new, unopened kit" but he also said that "alot of members send from their own personal stash" and in my personal stash i have only 1 unopened box, everything inside is sealed, but boxes are opened, that is why i opted to just go out to my LHS and buy a new kit
> *


i didnt have the funds to go buy anythng , hell they want to close down where i work in january , so im stackign cash to make it through , i went through my personal stash to see what i had to part with and still make it a nice hookup. guess i fucked up anyways......  im sorry , my bad.....


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 10 2008, 02:10 PM~12389822
> *i didnt have the funds to go buy anythng , hell they want to close down where i work in january , so im stackign cash to make it through , i went through my personal stash to see what i had to part with and still make it a nice hookup. guess i fucked up anyways......   im sorry , my bad.....
> *


in the spirit of x-mas, it IS the thought that counts


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!

#1 BIGG C
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969
#7 BodyDropped
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan
#15 Regalistic
#16 BigPoppa
#17 Project59
#18 MARINATE
#19 [email protected]
#20 mistabuggs
#21 MR.1/16TH
#22 Modeltech
#23 southside groovin
#24LOWRIDERMODELS
#25raystrey kids #1 Diego
#26 MKD904
#27 Joker808
#28 Keoni (Bodines son )
#29 Kenny
#30 Evil C
#31 Twinn
#32 Smallz
#33 Caddionly
#34 Rollinoldsckoo Jr.
#35 2lowsyn
#36 Elrafa
#37 Low86dime
#38 IBLDMYOWN
#39 low4oshow
#40 Dade County
#41 Mclovin 
#42 DrNitrus


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 10 2008, 05:28 PM~12392804
> *ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!
> 
> #1 BIGG C
> ...



:biggrin: i got my xmas exchange gift from my homie. came in today from canada. on the reciept on box it says Jordan Swift. Thanx alot i cant wait to open it.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

9 days til d-day, and it looks like most of us haven't gotten our gifts yet, or at least haven't posted it.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 10 2008, 06:13 PM~12393204
> *9 days til d-day, and   it looks like most of us haven't gotten our gifts yet  , or at least haven't posted it.
> *


:nosad:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

:nicoderm:

Boo i may or may not have internet when the time comes....


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!
> 
> #1 BIGG C
> #2 KIRBY
> ...


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 10 2008, 01:10 PM~12389822
> *i didnt have the funds to go buy anythng , *


Then why did you join the Christmas exchange? :uh:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kenny_@Dec 11 2008, 04:47 AM~12398242
> *Then why did you join the Christmas exchange?  :uh:
> *


listen asshole when i joined i had a job working 40+hours a week , now i have to worry if im still gonna have a job at christmas due to dubya and the fucking economy. i didnt ask for your fucking input or opionions so mind your own fucking business,i sent what i thought would be a good gift due to the present circumstances and got shit on again fuck you and fuck this , im out...... :angry: :angry:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

times are tough for alot of us right now, i know they are for me, but i still managed to pull $15.00 outta my ass to go out and buy a new kit.......yes, it IS the THOUGHT THAT COUNTS, but give what you would like to receive, we all know that if you got an open kit in the mail from your exchange buddy you'd be bitchin


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 11 2008, 11:15 AM~12400243
> *times are tough for alot of us right now, i know they are for me, but i still managed to pull $15.00 outta my ass to go out and buy a new kit.......yes, it IS the THOUGHT THAT COUNTS, but give what you would like to receive, we all know that if you got an open kit in the mail from your exchange buddy you'd be bitchin
> *


nope not really.... id be just as happy...... :uh:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ITS ALL ABOUT THE THOUGHT THAT COUNTS ON GIVING A GIFT...HELL I GAVE 1 OUT OF MY PERSONAL COLLECTION WITH A FEW EXTRA PARTS,AND NO IT WASNT SEALED...I WOULDNT BE BITCHIN IF SOMEONE SENT ME A BAGGED KIT AS LONG AS ITS COMPLETE!

ITS ALL ABOUT THE THOUGHT THAT COUNTS AND THAT YOU RECIVED A GIFT!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 11 2008, 11:22 AM~12400317
> *ITS ALL ABOUT THE THOUGHT THAT COUNTS ON GIVING A GIFT...HELL I GAVE 1 OUT OF MY PERSONAL COLLECTION WITH A FEW EXTRA PARTS,AND NO IT WASNT SEALED...I WOULDNT BE BITCHIN IF SOMEONE SENT ME A BAGGED KIT AS LONG AS ITS COMPLETE!
> 
> ITS ALL ABOUT THE THOUGHT THAT COUNTS AND THAT YOU RECIVED A GIFT!
> *


:thumbsup: amen.....


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Yes there were rules...But this is exactly why Christmas is far to commercial now a day's!!!! What ever happend to when Christmas was about friends and family???? The world has Christmas laid out in everyone's mind's that it's all about the gift!!!! I say who the fuck cares what was sent!!! The fact of the matter is you sent a gift.. Open or closed let's not forget the true meaning of Christmas and remember the thought's are bigger then the shiney paper wrapped present!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

good points, i have always been a firm believer in it being the thought that counts, and giving is beeter than receiving. hell, as i had posted earlier, it looks like alot of us still haven't received our gift, myself included, but it's all good, i sent mine out, my buddy received it, and as long as i could make someone elses X-mas a lil better, that's all that matters


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!

#1 BIGG C
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969
#7 BodyDropped
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan
#15 Regalistic
#16 BigPoppa
#17 Project59
#18 MARINATE
#19 [email protected]
#20 mistabuggs
#21 MR.1/16TH
#22 Modeltech
#23 southside groovin
#24LOWRIDERMODELS
#25raystrey kids #1 Diego
#26 MKD904
#27 Joker808
#28 Keoni (Bodines son )
#29 Kenny
#30 Evil C
#31 Twinn
#32 Smallz
#33 Caddionly
#34 Rollinoldsckoo Jr.
#35 2lowsyn
#36 Elrafa
#37 Low86dime
#38 IBLDMYOWN
#39 low4oshow
#40 Dade County
#41 Mclovin 
#42 DrNitrus
#43 pink86regal
#44 lonnie
#45 DOPE-SCALEMODELS Got his gift ! His internet is down right now !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*Confrimed shippers ! *

GOMES BROTHER#2
GOMES BROTHER#1
WACO
DADE COUNTY
JOKER808
MODELSIVLIFE
CADDIONLY
PHAT97YUKON
MODELSBYRONI
REGALISTIC
MISTA BUGGS
SOUTHSIDE GROOVIN
MKD904
LOWRIDERMODELS
MODELTECH
IBLDMYOWN
WESTEMPIE
PINK86REGAL
ROLLINOLDSKOO JR.
STEELERS#1
GOMESBROTHER#3
RAYSTREY
BIGBEARLOCO'S
KIRBY
PANCHO 1969
EVIL C
EL RAFA
DRNITRUS
PROJECT 59
BIGG C 
LOW 4 SHOW
CHRIS MINNER
LONNIE
TRISTAN
8 BALL
SMALLS
BODINE JR
TWINN
GRINREPPER
93FULLSIZE
LB 808 
AIRBRUSHMASTER
KENNY
2LOWSYN
JOE PADILLA 


THESE ARE THE SHIPPERS THAT HAVE TURLY SHIP OUT UPP TO THIS POINT!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Confrimed shippers ! *

GOMES BROTHER#2
GOMES BROTHER#1
WACO
DADE COUNTY
JOKER808
MODELSIVLIFE
CADDIONLY
PHAT97YUKON
MODELSBYRONI
REGALISTIC
MISTA BUGGS
SOUTHSIDE GROOVIN
MKD904
LOWRIDERMODELS
MODELTECH
IBLDMYOWN
WESTEMPIE
PINK86REGAL
ROLLINOLDSKOO JR.
STEELERS#1
GOMESBROTHER#3
RAYSTREY
BIGBEARLOCO'S
KIRBY
PANCHO 1969
EVIL C
EL RAFA
DRNITRUS
PROJECT 59
BIGG C 
LOW 4 SHOW
CHRIS MINNER
LONNIE
TRISTAN
8 BALL
SMALLS
BODINE JR
TWINN
GRINREPPER
93FULLSIZE
LB 808 
AIRBRUSHMASTER
KENNY
2LOWSYN
JOE PADILLA 
THESE ARE THE SHIPPERS THAT HAVE TURLY SHIP OUT UPP TO THIS POINT!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 11 2008, 11:37 AM~12400964
> *Sorry Christmas Nazi!!!! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 11 2008, 02:41 PM~12401003
> *PLEASE DELETE YOUR POST ! UNTIL YOUR EXCHANGE PATTNER POSTED UP THAT THEY GOT A GIFT YOUR NAME WILL NOT GO ON THIS LIST ! I WILL KEEP THE SHIPPERS LIST UPDATED MY SELF THANK YOU ![/U]*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

MY BAD HOMIE!! YOU CAN CALMDOWN NOW :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

bodine 
tristan
keoni (bodine jr)

should be confirmed ????


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

david i shipped and i know the one that recieved the gift did confirme it.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

sent my my buddys package out tuesday :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 11 2008, 12:21 PM~12400821
> *ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!
> 
> #1 BIGG C
> ...


ORALE VATO-THANKS HOMIE, IM UP AND RUNNIN AGAIN BUT NOT AT 100% (I THINK PORN FUCKED MY SHIT UP  ) SO NO PIKS. I SENT MINE OUT TODAY SO THE HOMIE SHOULD GET IT IN TIME.....


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 11 2008, 11:49 AM~12400534
> *Yes there were rules...But this is exactly why Christmas is far to commercial now a day's!!!! What ever happend to when Christmas was about friends and family???? The world has Christmas laid out in everyone's mind's that it's all about the gift!!!! I say who the fuck cares what was sent!!! The fact of the matter is you sent a gift.. Open or closed let's not forget the true meaning of Christmas and remember the thought's are bigger then the shiney paper wrapped present!
> *


ORALE VATO-DAMN HOMIES I DIDNT READ ALL OF THIS TILL AFTER I SENT OUT MY GIFT, SO I WILL APOLIGIZE IN ADVANCE TO MY RECIEVER. BOTH KITS THAT I SENT OUT ARE OPEN BUT COMPLETE, ONE A FORIEGN CAR AND THE OTHER A SEMI-TRUCK. THERE IS HOWEVER AN UNOPENED SET OF RIMS AND ALSO A COUPLE OF OTHER KITS ONE FINISHED (BUT NEEDS ALOT OF TLC TO GET IT LOOKIN PROPER) AND A SEMI-STARTED KIT THAT WILL LOOK BAD ASS ONCE FINISHED.
SO HOPE YA ENJOY VATO AND ALL OTHERS AS WELL.....

**HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO YOU AND YOURS**


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

Confrimed shippers ! 

GOMES BROTHER#2
GOMES BROTHER#1
WACO
DADE COUNTY
JOKER808
MODELSIVLIFE
CADDIONLY
PHAT97YUKON
MODELSBYRONI
REGALISTIC
MISTA BUGGS
SOUTHSIDE GROOVIN
MKD904
LOWRIDERMODELS
MODELTECH
IBLDMYOWN
WESTEMPIE
PINK86REGAL
ROLLINOLDSKOO JR.
STEELERS#1
GOMESBROTHER#3
RAYSTREY
BIGBEARLOCO'S
KIRBY
PANCHO 1969
EVIL C
EL RAFA
DRNITRUS
PROJECT 59
BIGG C 
LOW 4 SHOW
CHRIS MINNER
LONNIE
TRISTAN
8 BALL
SMALLS
BODINE JR
TWINN
GRINREPPER
93FULLSIZE
LB 808 
AIRBRUSHMASTER
KENNY
2LOWSYN
JOE PADILLA 
MR.1/16TH
CHR1S619


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

is it to late for me to join? i have a new model ready to ship.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-YEAH HOMIE TOO LATE, MINI-CLAUSE HAS DONE FINISHED EVERYTHING UP ON NAMES AND SHIT LONG AGO.....


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Dec 11 2008, 09:18 PM~12406025
> *ORALE VATO-YEAH HOMIE TOO LATE, MINI-CLAUSE HAS DONE FINISHED EVERYTHING UP ON NAMES AND SHIT LONG AGO.....
> *


ok, maybe next year


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTModels_@Dec 11 2008, 09:21 PM~12406064
> *ok, maybe next year
> *


ORALE VATO-YEAH FO SURE.....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THESE ARE THE NAMES IM GOING TO PLACE IN A HAT AND CHOOSE ONE. 
#1 BIGG C
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969
#7 BodyDropped
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan
#15 Regalistic
#16 BigPoppa
#17 Project59
#18 MARINATE
#19 [email protected]
#20 mistabuggs
#21 MR.1/16TH
#22 Modeltech
#23 southside groovin
#24LOWRIDERMODELS
#25raystrey kids #1 Diego
#26 MKD904
#27 Joker808
#28 Keoni (Bodines son )
#29 Kenny
#30 Evil C
#31 Twinn
#32 Smallz
#33 Caddionly
#34 Rollinoldsckoo Jr.
#35 2lowsyn
#36 Elrafa
#37 Low86dime
#38 IBLDMYOWN
#39 low4oshow
#40 Dade County
#41 Mclovin 
#42 DrNitrus
#43 pink86regal
#44 lonnie
#45 DOPE-SCALEMODELS
GOMES BROTHER#2
GOMES BROTHER#1
WACO
DADE COUNTY
JOKER808
MODELSIVLIFE
CADDIONLY
PHAT97YUKON
MODELSBYRONI
REGALISTIC
MISTA BUGGS
SOUTHSIDE GROOVIN
MKD904
LOWRIDERMODELS
MODELTECH
IBLDMYOWN
WESTEMPIE
PINK86REGAL
ROLLINOLDSKOO JR.
STEELERS#1
GOMESBROTHER#3
RAYSTREY
BIGBEARLOCO'S
KIRBY
PANCHO 1969
EVIL C
EL RAFA
DRNITRUS
PROJECT 59
BIGG C 
LOW 4 SHOW
CHRIS MINNER
LONNIE
TRISTAN
8 BALL
SMALLS
BODINE JR
TWINN
GRINREPPER
93FULLSIZE
LB 808 
AIRBRUSHMASTER
KENNY
2LOWSYN
JOE PADILLA


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

wheres my name?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THESE ARE THE NAMES IM GOING TO PLACE IN A HAT AND CHOOSE ONE. 
#1 BIGG C
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969
#7 BodyDropped
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan
#15 Regalistic
#16 BigPoppa
#17 Project59
#18 MARINATE
#19 [email protected]
#20 mistabuggs
#21 MR.1/16TH
#22 Modeltech
#23 southside groovin
#24LOWRIDERMODELS
#25raystrey kids #1 Diego
#26 MKD904
#27 Joker808
#28 Keoni (Bodines son )
#29 Kenny
#30 Evil C
#31 Twinn
#32 Smallz
#33 Caddionly
#34 Rollinoldsckoo Jr.
#35 2lowsyn
#36 Elrafa
#37 Low86dime
#38 IBLDMYOWN
#39 low4oshow
#40 Dade County
#41 Mclovin 
#42 DrNitrus
#43 pink86regal
#44 lonnie
#45 DOPE-SCALEMODELS
GOMES BROTHER#2
GOMES BROTHER#1
WACO
DADE COUNTY
JOKER808
MODELSIVLIFE
CADDIONLY
PHAT97YUKON
MODELSBYRONI
REGALISTIC
MISTA BUGGS
SOUTHSIDE GROOVIN
MKD904
LOWRIDERMODELS
MODELTECH
IBLDMYOWN
WESTEMPIE
PINK86REGAL
ROLLINOLDSKOO JR.
STEELERS#1
GOMESBROTHER#3
RAYSTREY
BIGBEARLOCO'S
KIRBY
PANCHO 1969
EVIL C
EL RAFA
DRNITRUS
PROJECT 59
BIGG C 
LOW 4 SHOW
CHRIS MINNER
LONNIE
TRISTAN
8 BALL
SMALLS
BODINE JR
TWINN
GRINREPPER
93FULLSIZE
LB 808 
AIRBRUSHMASTER
KENNY
2LOWSYN
JOE PADILLA
MARINATE! :biggrin:


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

THESE ARE THE NAMES IM GOING TO PLACE IN A HAT AND CHOOSE ONE. 
#1 BIGG C
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969
#7 BodyDropped
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan
#15 Regalistic
#16 BigPoppa
#17 Project59
#18 MARINATE
#19 [email protected]
#20 mistabuggs
#21 MR.1/16TH
#22 Modeltech
#23 southside groovin
#24LOWRIDERMODELS
#25raystrey kids #1 Diego
#26 MKD904
#27 Joker808
#28 Keoni (Bodines son )
#29 Kenny
#30 Evil C
#31 Twinn
#32 Smallz
#33 Caddionly
#34 Rollinoldsckoo Jr.
#35 2lowsyn
#36 Elrafa
#37 Low86dime
#38 IBLDMYOWN
#39 low4oshow
#40 Dade County
#41 Mclovin 
#42 DrNitrus
#43 pink86regal
#44 lonnie
#45 DOPE-SCALEMODELS
GOMES BROTHER#2
GOMES BROTHER#1
WACO
DADE COUNTY
JOKER808
MODELSIVLIFE
CADDIONLY
PHAT97YUKON
MODELSBYRONI
REGALISTIC
MISTA BUGGS
SOUTHSIDE GROOVIN
MKD904
LOWRIDERMODELS
MODELTECH
IBLDMYOWN
WESTEMPIE
PINK86REGAL
ROLLINOLDSKOO JR.
STEELERS#1
GOMESBROTHER#3
RAYSTREY
BIGBEARLOCO'S
KIRBY
PANCHO 1969
EVIL C
EL RAFA
DRNITRUS
PROJECT 59
BIGG C 
LOW 4 SHOW
CHRIS MINNER
LONNIE
TRISTAN
8 BALL
SMALLS
BODINE JR
TWINN
GRINREPPER
93FULLSIZE
LB 808 
AIRBRUSHMASTER
KENNY
2LOWSYN
JOE PADILLA
MARINATE! 
Bigtmodels :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 11 2008, 08:27 PM~12406140
> *THESE ARE THE NAMES IM GOING TO PLACE IN A HAT AND CHOOSE ONE.
> #1 BIGG C
> #2 KIRBY
> ...



hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

That's a long as list :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-JUST GO AHEAD AND PICK #45 HOMIE I WONT BE MAD..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 11 2008, 09:40 PM~12406306
> *That's a long as list  :biggrin:
> *


TOMORROW I WILL HAVE ONE OF MY BITCHES PICK A NAME AND TAKE A PIC AS SHE DOES IT. I GOT ALL THE NAMES EVEN THE ONE'S WHO SENT ME A PM. :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

Oops, don't mind this post, i'll post what i meant later


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 11 2008, 10:42 PM~12406343
> *TOMORROW I WILL HAVE ONE OF MY BITCHES PICK A NAME AND TAKE A PIC AS SHE DOES IT. I GOT ALL THE NAMES EVEN THE ONE'S WHO SENT ME A PM. :biggrin:
> *


SEND ME PICS! :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-GOOD ONE.....


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 11 2008, 11:21 AM~12400821
> *ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!
> 
> #1 BIGG C
> ...


#46 TEQUILA SUNRISE


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!

#1 BIGG C
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969
#7 BodyDropped
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan
#15 Regalistic
#16 BigPoppa
#17 Project59
#18 MARINATE
#19 [email protected]
#20 mistabuggs
#21 MR.1/16TH
#22 Modeltech
#23 southside groovin
#24LOWRIDERMODELS
#25raystrey kids #1 Diego
#26 MKD904
#27 Joker808
#28 Keoni (Bodines son )
#29 Kenny
#30 Evil C
#31 Twinn
#32 Smallz
#33 Caddionly
#34 Rollinoldsckoo Jr.
#35 2lowsyn
#36 Elrafa
#37 Low86dime
#38 IBLDMYOWN
#39 low4oshow
#40 Dade County
#41 Mclovin 
#42 DrNitrus
#43 pink86regal
#44 lonnie
#45 DOPE-SCALEMODELS Got his gift ! His internet is down right now !
#46 TEQUILA SUNRISE


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 11 2008, 09:42 PM~12406343
> *TOMORROW I WILL HAVE ONE OF MY BITCHES PICK A NAME AND TAKE A PIC AS SHE DOES IT. I GOT ALL THE NAMES EVEN THE ONE'S WHO SENT ME A PM. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 11 2008, 11:47 PM~12406404
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-YEAH OK THEN PICK #45 PLEASE..... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Dec 11 2008, 08:46 PM~12406397
> *ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!
> 
> #1 BIGG C
> ...


thanks for fixing my post.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 11 2008, 11:42 PM~12406343
> *TOMORROW I WILL HAVE ONE OF MY BITCHES PICK A NAME AND TAKE A PIC AS SHE DOES IT. I GOT ALL THE NAMES EVEN THE ONE'S WHO SENT ME A PM. :biggrin:
> *


What ? I hope i pmed you cause i feel like the step daughter locked up stairs on the night of the BIGG BALL !


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 11 2008, 08:49 PM~12406437
> *What ?  I  hope  i  pmed  you    cause  i  feel  like the  step  daughter  locked  up  stairs  on the  night  of  the  BIGG BALL !
> 
> 
> ...


if you post this pic in OFF TOPIC you know they are gonna ask for nudes :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 11 2008, 11:48 PM~12406428
> *thanks for fixing my post.
> *


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 11 2008, 11:54 PM~12406498
> *if you post this pic in OFF TOPIC you know they are gonna ask for nudes :biggrin:
> *


:0

im in offtopic a lot, and they might....lol


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12406507

:0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 11 2008, 09:45 PM~12406376
> *SEND ME PICS! :biggrin:
> *


I SHOWED YOU SOME BEFORE DOG. YOU KNOW HOW I ROLL DOG, I MAY BE BIG AND UGLY BUT MY MONEY MAKES ME LOOK LIKE BRAD PITT TO THEM.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 11 2008, 11:16 PM~12406792
> *I SHOWED YOU SOME BEFORE DOG.  YOU KNOW HOW I ROLL DOG, I MAY BE BIG AND UGLY BUT MY MONEY MAKES ME LOOK LIKE BRAD PITT TO THEM.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: CRAZY FOOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 11 2008, 09:49 PM~12406437
> *What ?  I  hope  i  pmed  you    cause  i  feel  like the  step  daughter  locked  up  stairs  on the  night  of  the  BIGG BALL !
> 
> 
> ...


  I GOT YOU HOMIE


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 12 2008, 12:17 AM~12406807
> *  I GOT YOU HOMIE
> *


 :biggrin: LOL! Just giving you shit bro ! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 12 2008, 12:54 AM~12406498
> *if you post this pic in OFF TOPIC you know they are gonna ask for nudes :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yea they will


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!

#1 BIGG C
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969
#7 BodyDropped
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan
#15 Regalistic
#16 BigPoppa
#17 Project59
#18 MARINATE
#19 [email protected]
#20 mistabuggs
#21 MR.1/16TH
#22 Modeltech
#23 southside groovin
#24LOWRIDERMODELS
#25raystrey kids #1 Diego
#26 MKD904
#27 Joker808
#28 Keoni (Bodines son )
#29 Kenny
#30 Evil C
#31 Twinn
#32 Smallz
#33 Caddionly
#34 Rollinoldsckoo Jr.
#35 2lowsyn
#36 Elrafa
#37 Low86dime
#38 IBLDMYOWN
#39 low4oshow
#40 Dade County
#41 Mclovin 
#42 DrNitrus
#43 pink86regal
#44 lonnie
#45 DOPE-SCALEMODELS Got his gift ! His internet is down right now !
#46 TEQUILA SUNRISE
#47 grimreaper69


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!

#1 BIGG C
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969
#7 BodyDropped
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan
#15 Regalistic
#16 BigPoppa
#17 Project59
#18 MARINATE
#19 [email protected]
#20 mistabuggs
#21 MR.1/16TH
#22 Modeltech
#23 southside groovin
#24LOWRIDERMODELS
#25raystrey kids #1 Diego
#26 MKD904
#27 Joker808
#28 Keoni (Bodines son )
#29 Kenny
#30 Evil C
#31 Twinn
#32 Smallz
#33 Caddionly
#34 Rollinoldsckoo Jr.
#35 2lowsyn
#36 Elrafa
#37 Low86dime
#38 IBLDMYOWN
#39 low4oshow
#40 Dade County
#41 Mclovin
#42 DrNitrus
#43 pink86regal
#44 lonnie
#45 DOPE-SCALEMODELS Got his gift ! His internet is down right now !
#46 TEQUILA SUNRISE
#47 grimreaper69
#48 Bodine

got it today and im pretty sure who it is from :uh:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 12 2008, 11:51 PM~12418435
> *ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!
> 
> #1 BIGG C
> ...



y the not soo happy face bodine?


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Dec 13 2008, 12:51 AM~12418435-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not tryin to start shit but i think his buddy was revrendhearse dats probably y the long face.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Dec 12 2008, 11:51 PM~12418435-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i could have sent nothing at all and got shit on just as bad..... i tried ,* merry fucking christmas....... :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:*


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

just jokin around homie i understand bout the hard times thing homie i just found out that come december 31st the restaurant im at is goin to be shut down and they said they are not even goin to accept any type of unemployment papers that come across there desk so i kno what ur goin through. and the shit part is my only major skill for real is cooking its all i have done for the past 9 years bro. but merry christmas to y9ou to buddy and if its coming from me homie dont take it personal.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Dec 13 2008, 12:17 PM~12420122
> *just jokin around homie i understand bout the hard times thing homie i just found out that come december 31st the restaurant im at is goin to be shut down and they said they are not even goin to accept any type of unemployment papers that come across there desk so i kno what ur goin through. and the shit part is my only major skill for real is cooking its all i have done for the past 9 years bro. but merry christmas to y9ou to buddy and if its coming from me homie dont take it personal.
> *


appeal that shit to the state.. they cant denie you unemployment unless u where fired for stealing


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Dec 13 2008, 12:59 PM~12420942
> *appeal that shit to the state.. they cant denie you unemployment unless u where fired for stealing
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

yeah i thought if you were laidoff or even fired you can get unemployment as long as you show proof every week trying to get a job


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 13 2008, 01:05 PM~12420973
> *yeah i thought if you were laidoff or even fired you can get unemployment as long as you show proof every week trying to get a job
> *


as long as you dont get fired for violating company policy.


thats how my job gets over on everyone , they say you dont answer the phone , which is in clear violation of company policy that states you have 30 minutes to call back and 2 hours to show up. they havent paid unemployment to anyone in the 2 years ive been there.......


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

my manager will just cut peoples hours ti like 4-6hrs a week then they will get tired of it and quit


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 13 2008, 01:19 PM~12421035
> *my manager will just cut peoples hours ti like 4-6hrs a week then they will get tired of it and quit
> *


we do that too..... and make them work nothing but shit shifts , or dock you for being a minute late on your lunch , pushing people right out the door......:nosad:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 13 2008, 03:05 PM~12420973
> *yeah i thought if you were laidoff or even fired you can get unemployment as long as you show proof every week trying to get a job
> *


OK MINI's 2 cents ! 


First off state to state is different on unemployed payment but its based off of time worked ! MO and KS go by time put in on a quarterly bases ! Meaning if you worked 300 hrs in 4 months your weekly pay would be based off that ! 

EVERY LIGIT BUSINESS HAS TO MATCH 2 THINGS TO THE GOVERMENT FOR YOU ! 1 is SS , and the other is UNEMPLOYEE INSURACE ! For every hour you work they must submit a % of your pay to the state to help with unemployment across your state ! And when ever you look at your pay stub it shows the amount paid to SS they must match that !

The only thing the company see once you apply for help is a denial notice ! They can fight it but it goes throw arbitration trail and they must prove you were let go by means that either was stealing , harassment , your violence ! 

They can not just wash your claim ! They might fucking hold it up for months but unless found in a violation of employment they don't have a choice to send benefits .


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Confrimed shippers ! 

GOMES BROTHER#2
GOMES BROTHER#1
WACO
DADE COUNTY
JOKER808
MODELSIVLIFE
CADDIONLY
PHAT97YUKON
MODELSBYRONI
REGALISTIC
MISTA BUGGS
SOUTHSIDE GROOVIN
MKD904
LOWRIDERMODELS
MODELTECH
IBLDMYOWN
WESTEMPIE
PINK86REGAL
ROLLINOLDSKOO JR.
STEELERS#1
GOMESBROTHER#3
RAYSTREY
BIGBEARLOCO'S
KIRBY
PANCHO 1969
EVIL C
EL RAFA
DRNITRUS
PROJECT 59
BIGG C 
LOW 4 SHOW
CHRIS MINNER
LONNIE
TRISTAN
8 BALL
SMALLS
BODINE JR
TWINN
GRINREPPER
93FULLSIZE
LB 808 
AIRBRUSHMASTER
KENNY
2LOWSYN
JOE PADILLA 
MR.1/16TH
CHR1S619
MARINATE


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 13 2008, 06:26 PM~12422494
> *Confrimed shippers !
> 
> GOMES BROTHER#2
> ...


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

yea where i work it seems like they are the shady brothers alot of bs goes on like they say we dont have money but just thursday night i had to trash over 1500 in meat and fish and so on because they dont lisen when u tell them equipment is goin out.but any way sorry to whore up this topic with sad or messed up things lets get back on topic and see whos shipping to indiana


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

u workin cash or payroll.... if cash.... you're fukked as far as unemployment goes....


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey guys
just to let you know I will be sending my package out monday morning.
it will be going out west and its not going to cali. just a teaser. sorry for the delay.
work is kickin my ass big time !!! I work for a michelin tire warehouse and I think everybody is buyin tires for xmas presents or somethin !!! 
right now they got me out there pickin like 900 to 1000 tires a night and you fuckers with the SUV'S and the snow tires need to cut that shit out man those fuckers are heavy !!!!!!!!!! I'm 52 yrs old man with a bad back.
cut that shit out damn it !!!!! :biggrin: 
j/k guys !!!! just fuckin glad I still got a job !!!
seriously though gonna hook my exchange buddy up. its gonna be close to the 20th
deadline but its comin. I wont rip you off !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 14 2008, 02:24 AM~12424826
> *hey guys
> just to let you know I will be sending my package out monday morning.
> it will be going out west and its not going to cali. just a teaser. sorry for the delay.
> ...




what you talkin about heavy? dont you have a basket on the fron of your rascal?


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 14 2008, 02:38 AM~12425165
> *what you talkin about heavy? dont you have a basket on the fron of your rascal?
> *


hell no foo !!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
I grab every one of those bastards by hand !!!!!!!!
gotta stack them on a pallet on a order picker lift truck and keep movin.
lmao we mix those 5 hour energy drinks in a can of red bull at break time and keep goin !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 12 2008, 11:51 PM~12418435
> *ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!
> 
> #1 BIGG C
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 14 2008, 04:09 AM~12425293
> *hell no foo !!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> I grab every one of those bastards by hand !!!!!!!!
> gotta stack them on a pallet on a order picker lift truck and keep movin.
> ...



better take it easy on that old ass heart man! :biggrin: i mean its already pumpin dust............. what else you want it to do ?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 14 2008, 03:13 AM~12425310
> *better take it easy on that old ass heart man!  :biggrin: i mean its already pumpin dust............. what else you want it to do ?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
that is funny as hell homie!!!!!!!!!!
but just in case my life insurance is good and paid up !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 13 2008, 10:13 PM~12425310
> *better take it easy on that old ass heart man!  :biggrin: i mean its already pumpin dust............. what else you want it to do ?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 14 2008, 04:32 AM~12425365
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> that is funny as hell homie!!!!!!!!!!
> but just in case my life insurance is good and paid up !!!! :biggrin:
> *




make sure im on the beny list for a kick back on some of that loot when you take that fatal dose of red bull :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 14 2008, 11:04 PM~12429993
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 15 2008, 01:49 AM~12432232
> *make sure im on the beny list for a kick back on some of that loot when you take that fatal dose of red bull :biggrin:
> *


actually truth be told I was j/k about that :biggrin: 
I have tried the 5 hour energy by itself and it seems ok but nothing great for what it costs. and if your really tired it dont help at all.
but shit in my younger days give me a quarter tea and I woulda picked the hell out of some tires and that is no bull :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!

#1 BIGG C
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969
#7 BodyDropped
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan
#15 Regalistic
#16 BigPoppa
#17 Project59
#18 MARINATE
#19 [email protected]
#20 mistabuggs
#21 MR.1/16TH
#22 Modeltech
#23 southside groovin
#24LOWRIDERMODELS
#25raystrey kids #1 Diego
#26 MKD904
#27 Joker808
#28 Keoni (Bodines son )
#29 Kenny
#30 Evil C
#31 Twinn
#32 Smallz
#33 Caddionly
#34 Rollinoldsckoo Jr.
#35 2lowsyn
#36 Elrafa
#37 Low86dime
#38 IBLDMYOWN
#39 low4oshow
#40 Dade County
#41 Mclovin 
#42 DrNitrus
#43 pink86regal
#44 lonnie
#45 DOPE-SCALEMODELS Got his gift ! His internet is down right now !
#46 TEQUILA SUNRISE
#47 408MODELS


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 15 2008, 11:22 AM~12433642
> *ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!
> 
> #1 BIGG C
> ...



i think you copied an earlier list...

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!

#1 BIGG C
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969
#7 BodyDropped
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan
#15 Regalistic
#16 BigPoppa
#17 Project59
#18 MARINATE
#19 [email protected]
#20 mistabuggs
#21 MR.1/16TH
#22 Modeltech
#23 southside groovin
#24LOWRIDERMODELS
#25raystrey kids #1 Diego
#26 MKD904
#27 Joker808
#28 Keoni (Bodines son )
#29 Kenny
#30 Evil C
#31 Twinn
#32 Smallz
#33 Caddionly
#34 Rollinoldsckoo Jr.
#35 2lowsyn
#36 Elrafa
#37 Low86dime
#38 IBLDMYOWN
#39 low4oshow
#40 Dade County
#41 Mclovin
#42 DrNitrus
#43 pink86regal
#44 lonnie
#45 DOPE-SCALEMODELS Got his gift ! His internet is down right now !
#46 TEQUILA SUNRISE
#47 grimreaper69
#48 Bodine
#49 Imfamous56


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!

#1 BIGG C
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969
#7 BodyDropped
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan
#15 Regalistic
#16 BigPoppa
#17 Project59
#18 MARINATE
#19 [email protected]
#20 mistabuggs
#21 MR.1/16TH
#22 Modeltech
#23 southside groovin
#24LOWRIDERMODELS
#25raystrey kids #1 Diego
#26 MKD904
#27 Joker808
#28 Keoni (Bodines son )
#29 Kenny
#30 Evil C
#31 Twinn
#32 Smallz
#33 Caddionly
#34 Rollinoldsckoo Jr.
#35 2lowsyn
#36 Elrafa
#37 Low86dime
#38 IBLDMYOWN
#39 low4oshow
#40 Dade County
#41 Mclovin
#42 DrNitrus
#43 pink86regal
#44 lonnie
#45 DOPE-SCALEMODELS Got his gift ! His internet is down right now !
#46 TEQUILA SUNRISE
#47 grimreaper69
#48 Bodine
#49 Imfamous56
#50 408Models


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!

#1 BIGG C
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969
#7 BodyDropped
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan
#15 Regalistic
#16 BigPoppa
#17 Project59
#18 MARINATE
#19 [email protected]
#20 mistabuggs
#21 MR.1/16TH
#22 Modeltech
#23 southside groovin
#24LOWRIDERMODELS
#25raystrey kids #1 Diego
#26 MKD904
#27 Joker808
#28 Keoni (Bodines son )
#29 Kenny
#30 Evil C
#31 Twinn
#32 Smallz
#33 Caddionly
#34 Rollinoldsckoo Jr.
#35 2lowsyn
#36 Elrafa
#37 Low86dime
#38 IBLDMYOWN
#39 low4oshow
#40 Dade County
#41 Mclovin
#42 DrNitrus
#43 pink86regal
#44 lonnie
#45 DOPE-SCALEMODELS Got his gift ! His internet is down right now !
#46 TEQUILA SUNRISE
#47 grimreaper69
#48 Bodine
#49 Imfamous56
#50 408Models 
#51 old low&slo


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!

#1 BIGG C
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969
#7 BodyDropped
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan
#15 Regalistic
#16 BigPoppa
#17 Project59
#18 MARINATE
#19 [email protected]
#20 mistabuggs
#21 MR.1/16TH
#22 Modeltech
#23 southside groovin
#24LOWRIDERMODELS
#25raystrey kids #1 Diego
#26 MKD904
#27 Joker808
#28 Keoni (Bodines son )
#29 Kenny
#30 Evil C
#31 Twinn
#32 Smallz
#33 Caddionly
#34 Rollinoldsckoo Jr.
#35 2lowsyn
#36 Elrafa
#37 Low86dime
#38 IBLDMYOWN
#39 low4oshow
#40 Dade County
#41 Mclovin
#42 DrNitrus
#43 pink86regal
#44 lonnie
#45 DOPE-SCALEMODELS Got his gift ! His internet is down right now !
#46 TEQUILA SUNRISE
#47 grimreaper69
#48 Bodine
#49 Imfamous56
#50 408Models 
#51 old low&slo 
#52 8-ball


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!

#1 BIGG C
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969
#7 BodyDropped
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan
#15 Regalistic
#16 BigPoppa
#17 Project59
#18 MARINATE
#19 [email protected]
#20 mistabuggs
#21 MR.1/16TH
#22 Modeltech
#23 southside groovin
#24LOWRIDERMODELS
#25raystrey kids #1 Diego
#26 MKD904
#27 Joker808
#28 Keoni (Bodines son )
#29 Kenny
#30 Evil C
#31 Twinn
#32 Smallz
#33 Caddionly
#34 Rollinoldsckoo Jr.
#35 2lowsyn
#36 Elrafa
#37 Low86dime
#38 IBLDMYOWN
#39 low4oshow
#40 Dade County
#41 Mclovin
#42 DrNitrus
#43 pink86regal
#44 lonnie
#45 DOPE-SCALEMODELS Got his gift ! His internet is down right now !
#46 TEQUILA SUNRISE
#47 grimreaper69
#48 Bodine
#49 Imfamous56 
#50 AIRBRUSHMASTER.. THX MY EXCHANGE BUDDY CANT WAIT TO OPEN..


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-ANYMORE CONFIRMED GIFTS RECIEVED???
ONLY THREEEEE DAYS LEFT..... :wow: :wow: :yes: :yes:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Dec 16 2008, 07:29 PM~12449813
> *ORALE VATO-ANYMORE CONFIRMED GIFTS RECIEVED???
> ONLY THREEEEE DAYS LEFT..... :wow:  :wow:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



still waiting on 3 more. mine and two of my kids


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!

#1 BIGG C
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969
#7 BodyDropped
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan
#15 Regalistic
#16 BigPoppa
#17 Project59
#18 MARINATE
#19 [email protected]
#20 mistabuggs
#21 MR.1/16TH
#22 Modeltech
#23 southside groovin
#24LOWRIDERMODELS
#25raystrey kids #1 Diego
#26 MKD904
#27 Joker808
#28 Keoni (Bodines son )
#29 Kenny
#30 Evil C
#31 Twinn
#32 Smallz
#33 Caddionly
#34 Rollinoldsckoo Jr.
#35 2lowsyn
#36 Elrafa
#37 Low86dime
#38 IBLDMYOWN
#39 low4oshow
#40 Dade County
#41 Mclovin
#42 DrNitrus
#43 pink86regal
#44 lonnie
#45 DOPE-SCALEMODELS Got his gift ! His internet is down right now !
#46 TEQUILA SUNRISE
#47 grimreaper69
#48 Bodine
#49 Imfamous56
#50 408Models 
#51 old low&slo 
#52 8-ball
#53 AIRBRUSHMASTER.. THX MY EXCHANGE BUDDY CANT WAIT TO OPEN..


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Dec 16 2008, 09:16 PM~12450896
> *still waiting on 3 more. mine and two of my kids
> *


DAMN ARE YOUR SERIOUS HOMIE?  i cant believe some people havent sent out there shit


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 17 2008, 03:43 PM~12457472
> *DAMN ARE YOUR SERIOUS HOMIE?   i cant believe some people havent sent out there shit
> *


I still didn't get mines either. My exchange person got there's though. About a month ago.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

wtf??? wuzza with that mini should check those ppl


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

i havent recieved anything either :dunno:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got mine a while back, and my buddy got his the other day....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 17 2008, 05:38 PM~12458542
> *i havent recieved anything either :dunno:
> *


me either dont feel bad


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!

#1 BIGG C
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969
#7 BodyDropped
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan
#15 Regalistic
#16 BigPoppa
#17 Project59
#18 MARINATE
#19 [email protected]
#20 mistabuggs
#21 MR.1/16TH
#22 Modeltech
#23 southside groovin
#24LOWRIDERMODELS
#25raystrey kids #1 Diego
#26 MKD904
#27 Joker808
#28 Keoni (Bodines son )
#29 Kenny
#30 Evil C
#31 Twinn
#32 Smallz
#33 Caddionly
#34 Rollinoldsckoo Jr.
#35 2lowsyn
#36 Elrafa
#37 Low86dime
#38 IBLDMYOWN
#39 low4oshow
#40 Dade County
#41 Mclovin
#42 DrNitrus
#43 pink86regal
#44 lonnie
#45 DOPE-SCALEMODELS Got his gift ! His internet is down right now !
#46 TEQUILA SUNRISE
#47 grimreaper69
#48 Bodine
#49 Imfamous56
#50 408Models 
#51 old low&slo 
#52 8-ball
#53 AIRBRUSHMASTER.. THX MY EXCHANGE BUDDY CANT WAIT TO OPEN..
#54 Rays kids #2 Oscar

cool 2 more and we will be complete down here


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

So like 26 more people still need to recieve there gift?? give or take a few... 
Hopefully they show with-in the next 2 day's so we can all injoy opening our presnts together as a family!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

ADD YOUR NAME IF YOU RECEIVED YOUR GIFT!

#1 BIGG C
#2 KIRBY
#3 STEELER #1
#4 PHAT97YKON
#5 CANDYBLU66SS
#6 pancho1969
#7 BodyDropped
#8 TUNZAFUN
#9 Squid
#10 Models IV Life
#11 westempire
#12 chris mineer
#13 texasfunk
#14 Tristan
#15 Regalistic
#16 BigPoppa
#17 Project59
#18 MARINATE
#19 [email protected]
#20 mistabuggs
#21 MR.1/16TH
#22 Modeltech
#23 southside groovin
#24LOWRIDERMODELS
#25raystrey kids #1 Diego
#26 MKD904
#27 Joker808
#28 Keoni (Bodines son )
#29 Kenny
#30 Evil C
#31 Twinn
#32 Smallz
#33 Caddionly
#34 Rollinoldsckoo Jr.
#35 2lowsyn
#36 Elrafa
#37 Low86dime
#38 IBLDMYOWN
#39 low4oshow
#40 Dade County
#41 Mclovin
#42 DrNitrus
#43 pink86regal
#44 lonnie
#45 DOPE-SCALEMODELS Got his gift ! His internet is down right now !
#46 TEQUILA SUNRISE
#47 grimreaper69
#48 Bodine
#49 Imfamous56
#50 408Models 
#51 old low&slo 
#52 8-ball
#53 AIRBRUSHMASTER.. THX MY EXCHANGE BUDDY CANT WAIT TO OPEN..
#54 Rays kids #2 Oscar
#55 CHR1S619


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

yeah my shit was all mixed up but we fixed it so im sending mine out this weekend saturday sorry i was late sending things got mixed around with some people :biggrin: :0


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by imfamous56_@Dec 18 2008, 08:10 PM~12470212
> *yeah my shit was all mixed up but we fixed it so im sending mine out this weekend saturday sorry i was late sending things got mixed around with some people  :biggrin:  :0
> *


ORALE VATO-SOMEONE IS GONNA GET ALL BUTT HURT :tears:  :rant: WERE ALL SUPPOSED TO OPEN ON SATURDAY.....


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

its better late then never


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

whoever gets my gift, its a international scout kit, forgot to put a note in saying who it was from


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

i forgot to put a note also


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

So those of us that have recieved our gift's are we allowed to open our gift's tonight at midnight or how does this work??


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I put mine under the tree and I'm saving it for Christmas


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

hopefully dave has time to check this post.. but with his bro passing i doubt it.. i think we should all set a time...just my suggestion


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Dec 19 2008, 03:38 PM~12477689
> *hopefully dave has time to check this post.. but with his bro passing i doubt it.. i think we should all set a time...just my suggestion
> *


X2


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

im sure david wont be able to be online, due to his brother passing away so i think we should do like he first posted and open up on the 20th (tomorrow)


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

At any time?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 19 2008, 04:54 PM~12478276
> *At any time?
> *


i would suppose at anytime on the 20th but i dunno how evryone else feels


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 19 2008, 08:04 PM~12479725
> *i would suppose at anytime on the 20th but i dunno how evryone else feels
> *


Oh ok


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 19 2008, 08:08 PM~12479745
> *Oh ok
> *


u wanna open it up already also huh lol? me 2


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 19 2008, 08:11 PM~12479771
> *u wanna open it up already also huh lol? me 2
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

we should all open our shit at midnight! its still the 20th right? :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

hehe u know i am!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes sir!!! I agree :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

there you go then :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

internet is off and laid off til the 5th of jan so i'll c if any thing is in the office on monday.  hopefully sumptum came .


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

well i dont know if ill get anything....but to my buddy i hope you like it and have a merry christmas homie!!! :biggrin: and merry christmas to all!!!!!


----------



## 49NRS SF (May 26, 2008)

GOMES BROTHER#2
GOMES BROTHER#1
WACO
DADE COUNTY
JOKER808
MODELSIVLIFE
CADDIONLY
PHAT97YUKON
MODELSBYRONI
REGALISTIC
MISTA BUGGS
SOUTHSIDE GROOVIN
MKD904
LOWRIDERMODELS
MODELTECH
IBLDMYOWN
WESTEMPIE
PINK86REGAL
ROLLINOLDSKOO JR.
STEELERS#1
GOMESBROTHER#3
RAYSTREY
BIGBEARLOCO'S
KIRBY
PANCHO 1969
EVIL C
EL RAFA
DRNITRUS
PROJECT 59
BIGG C 
LOW 4 SHOW
CHRIS MINNER
LONNIE
TRISTAN
8 BALL
SMALLS
BODINE JR
TWINN
GRINREPPER
93FULLSIZE
LB 808 
AIRBRUSHMASTER
KENNY
2LOWSYN
JOE PADILLA 
MR.1/16TH
CHR1S619
MARINATE
49NRS SF SORRY JUST SHIPPED TODAY
BETOSCUSTOMS SORRY JUST SHIPPED TODAY
CANDYBLU66 SORRY JUST SHIPPED TODAY


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i never got mine yet


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 19 2008, 10:32 PM~12480915
> *i never got mine yet
> *


 :0  me either , but who cares as long as someone else has a good christmas im good....


----------



## 49NRS SF (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 19 2008, 10:32 PM~12480915
> *i never got mine yet
> *


SUCKS, I'M STILL WAITING FOR MINE FROM LAST YEAR. SORRY BRO, I SHIPPED BOTH TO TEXAS. OH AND CANDIES66 TO OHIO


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 20 2008, 01:32 AM~12480915
> *i never got mine yet
> *




thats what you get for beatin someone out by a penny with a second left on evilbay :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 49NRS SF_@Dec 19 2008, 07:36 PM~12480943
> *SUCKS, I'M STILL WAITING FOR MINE FROM LAST YEAR. SORRY BRO, I SHIPPED BOTH TO TEXAS. OH AND CANDIES66 TO OHIO
> *


hello beto.... how is the move goin?


----------



## 49NRS SF (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 19 2008, 10:40 PM~12480972
> *hello beto.... how is the move goin?
> *


ALMOST DONE, COULDN'T PLACE ANYTHING IN PLACE, CAUSE THE DRAPER WANTED 5 FEET FROM THE WINDOWS, THEY FINALLY FINISHED TODAY, THEN THE LANDSCAPER POURED CEMENT THE OTHER DAY AND THE CEMENT STILL HASN'T DRIED. STILL HAVE LOTS IN THE GARAGE TO PUT AWAY. CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT WEEK, IT'S SLOW AT WORK AND I'LL GET 4 DAYS OFF.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 49NRS SF_@Dec 19 2008, 09:45 PM~12481015
> *ALMOST DONE, COULDN'T PLACE ANYTHING IN PLACE, CAUSE THE DRAPER WANTED 5 FEET FROM THE WINDOWS, THEY FINALLY FINISHED TODAY, THEN THE LANDSCAPER POURED CEMENT THE OTHER DAY AND THE CEMENT STILL HASN'T DRIED. STILL HAVE LOTS IN THE GARAGE TO PUT AWAY. CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT WEEK, IT'S SLOW AT WORK AND I'LL GET 4 DAYS OFF.
> *


SUP BETO...WHERE U BEEN HIDING AT?


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

merry christmas my layitlow family ima wait til my brothers on the west coast can open theres also so its fair to them.


----------



## 49NRS SF (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 19 2008, 11:01 PM~12481111
> *SUP BETO...WHERE U BEEN HIDING AT?
> *


MOVING AND WORKING


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

just to let my xchange buddy know I am tracking the package and it was processed and left the tucson az facility today and hopefully out for delivery today.
I know we are not supposed to tell this stuff but just wanted to let the homie out in arizona know he has not been forgotten who ever it is !!!!!!!!!!!
and also to apoligize to him for being late in sending it !!!!!!!


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

*Homies, Merry Christmas. Have'nt gotten mine yet, Maybe today..  But when you guys open your gifts don't forget to post up picks of what you guys got. I know everyone can't wait to see what everybody got.. * *Thanks*


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

so has anyone opened up yet?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*WELL TODAY IS ARE LIL CHRISTMAS MORNING PARTY ! *</span>

IF Y OU HAVE DONE GOT YOUR GIFT THEN LETS SEE WHAT YOU ALL GOT TO ENJOY ! IF YOUR GIFT ISN'T THERE YET THEN PLEASE ALLOW A ANOTHER DAY OR 2 BEFORE GETTING UP SET ! SOME MEMBERS HAD A SET BACK AND SHIPPED LATED ! HERE IS THE EXCHANGE LIST FOR YOU ALL CAN HOW WAS TO EXCHANGE WITH EACH OTHER ! 

THE BLUE ONES HAVE RECEIVED THEIR GIFTS ! 

SENDER__________________________RECEIVER
GOMES BROTHER #2--------------TEXAS FUNK 
TEXAS FUNK-------------------------------ROLLINOLDSKOOL
GOMES BROTHER#1----------------------WEST EMPIRE
MARINATE----------------------------------CHRIS619
WACO---------------------------------------SOUTH SIDE GROOVIN
DADE COUNTY-----------------------------BIGG C
JOKER808-----------------------------------KIRBY
MODELS IV LIFE---------------------------EVIL C
YOUCAN'TFADEME--------------------------BODINE
BIGG POPPA-------------------------------YOUCANTFADEME
BETO'SCUSTOMDESIGN------------------RAYSTREY
CNDYBLU66SS-----------------------------MODELSBYRONI
408 MODELS-------------------------------GOMES BROTHER#2
CADDYIONLY------------------------------DOPE-SCALE MODELS
PHAT97YUKON------------------------------PINK86REGAL
MODELSBYRONI----------------------------MODELTECH
REGALSTIC---------------------------------STEELER#1
MISTA BUGGS-----------------------------CANDYBLU66SS
SOUTHSIDEGROOVIN--------------------TWINN
ROLLINOLDSKOOL------------------------MADEMAN
[email protected] LOW&SLO
MKD904------------------------------------LONNIE
BIGG DEE---------------------------------WACO
[email protected]
BODINE-----------------------------------BIGG DEE
MADEMAN---------------------------------408 MODELS

<span style=\'color:red\'>*THIS IS JUST THE FRIST PAGE OUT OF 3 ! I WILL LIST THE REST OF THE EXCHANGE AFTER THE SERVICE'S TODAY FOR MY BROTHER ! *


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i got a 64 impala thanks grim reaper 69


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

THANK YOU, JORDAN a.k.a. Phat97yukon 
:0 homie hooked it up with....
1961 vert impala kit
set of 1109
S-parts rims
sanding sticks and blocks
xacto blades
zap-a-gap
bottle of goodies








thank u so much again and Merry Christmas to u and your family homie.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 20 2008, 09:05 AM~12482366
> *WELL  TODAY  IS  ARE  LIL  CHRISTMAS MORNING  PARTY  !  </span>
> 
> IF Y OU  HAVE  DONE  GOT YOUR  GIFT  THEN  LETS  SEE  WHAT  YOU  ALL GOT TO  ENJOY  ! IF  YOUR  GIFT  ISN'T  THERE  YET  THEN  PLEASE ALLOW  A  ANOTHER  DAY  OR  2  BEFORE  GETTING  UP SET  !  SOME  MEMBERS  HAD  A SET  BACK AND  SHIPPED  LATED !  HERE  IS  THE  EXCHANGE  LIST  FOR  YOU  ALL  CAN  HOW  WAS  TO  EXCHANGE  WITH  EACH  OTHER !
> ...




CHRIS RECIEVED HIS ALREADY


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

biggdee should have his  

says it was delivered on nov. 24th 

Label/Receipt Number: 0308 2690 0000 7462 0333
Status: Delivered

Your item was delivered at 2:13 PM on November 24, 2008 in LOS ANGELES, CA 90037.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 20 2008, 05:05 AM~12482366
> *WELL  TODAY  IS  ARE  LIL  CHRISTMAS MORNING  PARTY  !  </span>
> 
> IF Y OU  HAVE  DONE  GOT YOUR  GIFT  THEN  LETS  SEE  WHAT  YOU  ALL GOT TO  ENJOY  ! IF  YOUR  GIFT  ISN'T  THERE  YET  THEN  PLEASE ALLOW  A  ANOTHER  DAY  OR  2  BEFORE  GETTING  UP SET  !  SOME  MEMBERS  HAD  A SET  BACK AND  SHIPPED  LATED !  HERE  IS  THE  EXCHANGE  LIST  FOR  YOU  ALL  CAN  HOW  WAS  TO  EXCHANGE  WITH  EACH  OTHER !
> ...



i knew it was him and his gift is included i an exchange we already have in the works  it has been discussed with him already


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

That is only 1 page of 3 please read what David wrote before you all jump off on who should have theres or who has gotten theres!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 20 2008, 10:56 AM~12483875
> *That is only 1 page of 3 please read what David wrote before you all jump off on who should have theres or who has gotten theres!!!!
> *


those people are repsonding to the information on page one


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 20 2008, 02:58 PM~12483880
> *those people are repsonding to the information on page one
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 20 2008, 10:05 AM~12482366
> *WELL  TODAY  IS  ARE  LIL  CHRISTMAS MORNING  PARTY  !  </span>
> 
> IF Y OU  HAVE  DONE  GOT YOUR  GIFT  THEN  LETS  SEE  WHAT  YOU  ALL GOT TO  ENJOY  ! IF  YOUR  GIFT  ISN'T  THERE  YET  THEN  PLEASE ALLOW  A  ANOTHER  DAY  OR  2  BEFORE  GETTING  UP SET  !  SOME  MEMBERS  HAD  A SET  BACK AND  SHIPPED  LATED !  HERE  IS  THE  EXCHANGE  LIST  FOR  YOU  ALL  CAN  HOW  WAS  TO  EXCHANGE  WITH  EACH  OTHER !
> ...




PAGE 2 OF 3 ! 

SENDER____________________________RECEIVER

MODELTECH------------------------------JOKER808
IBLBMYOWN------------------------------PHAT97YUKON
WESTEMPIRE-----------------------------PROJECT59
PINK86REGAL----------------------------DADECOUNTY
CHRIS619--------------------------------GOMES BROTHER#3
ROLLINOLDSKOOL JR.------------------DR.NITURS
STEELERS#1-----------------------------BIG POPPA
GOMES BROTHER#3--------------------MODELS IV LIFE
BIG BEAR LOCO'S----------------------CHRIS MINEER
KIRBY-------------------------------------MKD904
PANCHO 1969---------------------------MARINATE
EVIL C------------------------------------TRISTAN
OLD LOW&SLO---------------------------BIG BEAR LOCO'S
<span style=\'color:blue\'>ELRAFA-----------------------------------MISTA BUGGS
DR. NITURS-----------------------------REGALISTIC
PROJECT 59------------------------------CADDIONLY
BIGG C------------------------------------PANCHO 1969
LOW4SHOW-------------------------------BODINE JR.
DOPE SCALE MODELS--------------------8BALL
CHRIS MINEER----------------------------ELRAFA
LONNIE------------------------------------LOW4SHOW
TRISTAN----------------------------------LOWRIDERMODELS
8BALL-------------------------------------GOMES BROTHER#1
SMALLS-----------------------------------IBULDMYOWN
MR 1/16TH--------------------------------BETOSCUSTOM'S

THIS IS THE LIST FROM PAGE 2 OF THE X-MAS EXCHANGE !


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

PAGE 3???  :dunno:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 22 2008, 08:43 PM~12502131
> *PAGE 3???   :dunno:
> *


He's working, so maybe late tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 22 2008, 08:52 PM~12502217
> *He's working, so maybe late tonight or tomorrow.
> *


cool thanks chris!!


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 22 2008, 06:43 PM~12502131
> *PAGE 3???   :dunno:
> *


I think he has MORE important things right now. Like tending to his family due to there LOSS of a loved one.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Dec 23 2008, 03:22 AM~12505661
> *I think he has MORE important things right now. Like tending to his family due to there LOSS of a loved one.
> *


thats cool, i understand that!! it was just a question i didnt exspect him to answer right that second :uh:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

christmas eve still no package.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 24 2008, 04:42 PM~12520735
> *christmas eve still no package.
> *


beto sent something for the lil homie u should be gettin it soon


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 24 2008, 09:42 PM~12520735
> *christmas eve still no package.
> *


me either oh well....MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

well me too.....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 24 2008, 06:48 PM~12520776
> *beto sent something for the lil homie u should be gettin it soon
> *


Sorry Homie, I did send out on the 19th, comfirmation showed it arrived to your post office on the 24th , RAYSTREY your package show it arrived on the 22nd, and a package I sent to Armillo arrive at post office on the 24th. that one is from 49NRS SF. Merry Xmas to all :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Thanks to Steelers #1 (RIP to your bro). I hate taking pics, but I got a 51 vert, a diecast Euro caddy, a set of wheels and other detail goodies.

Thank you Mini for taking the time to set all this up and I hope everyone had a great day!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 24 2008, 06:42 PM~12520735
> *christmas eve still no package.
> *


Did you receive your gift? Sorry for delay.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Dec 16 2008, 08:16 PM~12450896
> *still waiting on 3 more. mine and two of my kids
> *


Ray did you receive your gift? USPS shows confirmation that received on Dec 22nd


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Also had someone in Armirillo Texas, not sure who it was for. Sent from 49NRS SF


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

u gettin settled into the new place? glad to see you back with the familiar name


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 27 2008, 02:46 PM~12538024
> *u gettin settled into the new place? glad to see you back with the familiar name
> *


Almost, I'm MOD this weekend at work until Sunday evening. My computer here has me log in a betoscustoms. I will use that for business (which I plan to cut down on) and 49NRS SF for personnal (when I start to building) Thank you, beto


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 27 2008, 06:49 PM~12538045
> *Almost, I'm MOD this weekend at work until Sunday evening. My computer here has me log in a betoscustoms. I will use that for business (which I plan to cut down on) and 49NRS SF for personnal (when I start to building) Thank you, beto
> *



sup beto we need to talk homie


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 27 2008, 02:51 PM~12538059
> *sup beto we need to talk homie
> *


PM me your number, received your package back on Tuesday. I shipped out on Nov, 13th and it came back with a NSN "No Such Number" Maybe. Let me know and I'll ship it in a bigger box with the same box it came back with. But pm me your number, I'm here all weekend.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 27 2008, 07:11 PM~12538195
> *PM me your number, received your package back on Tuesday. I shipped out on Nov, 13th and it came back with a NSN "No Such Number" Maybe. Let me know and I'll ship it in a bigger box with the same box it came back with. But pm me your number, I'm here all weekend.
> *


thanks homie


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 27 2008, 03:36 PM~12537974
> *Ray did you receive your gift? USPS shows confirmation that received on Dec 22nd
> *



I will know next week homie. My family from el paso wont come down till next week and they are not at home right now. I talked to them on the 25th and they did say I had a couple of boxes so pretty sure it is there.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Dec 28 2008, 12:04 AM~12542197
> *I will know next week homie. My family from el paso wont come down till next week and they are not at home right now. I talked to them on the 25th and they did say I had a couple of boxes so pretty sure it is there.
> *


Cool, let me know.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 19 2008, 11:55 PM~12480129
> *well i dont know if ill get anything....but to my buddy i hope you like it and have a merry christmas homie!!! :biggrin: and merry christmas to all!!!!!
> *


yea i love it homie! thanks alot!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Dec 31 2008, 09:45 PM~12573703
> *yea i love it homie! thanks alot!
> *


YOUR MORE THEN WELCOME HOMIE!!!  JUST KEEP US UDATED ON THOSE PROJECTS


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

DID EVERYONE GET THEIR GIFTS? 

THIS IS THE SECOND YEAR AND I GOT STIFFED AGAIN. MINI SENT ME THE ADDY AND I SHIPPED OUT MY GIFTS, ONE FOR BETOSCUSTOMS AND ONE FOR 49NRS SF, DID NOT RECEIVE FOR 49NRS SF, NOT SURE IF ANYONE HAD THAT NAME. BUT I'M SURE OTHERS DID NOT RECEIVE EITHER. JUST WONDERING.


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

STILL WAITING MYSELF BUT READY FOR NEXT YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

same here.... i got the one of 2....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 20 2008, 10:05 AM~12482366
> *WELL  TODAY  IS  ARE  LIL  CHRISTMAS MORNING  PARTY  !  </span>
> 
> IF Y OU  HAVE  DONE  GOT YOUR  GIFT  THEN  LETS  SEE  WHAT  YOU  ALL GOT TO  ENJOY  ! IF  YOUR  GIFT  ISN'T  THERE  YET  THEN  PLEASE ALLOW  A  ANOTHER  DAY  OR  2  BEFORE  GETTING  UP SET  !  SOME  MEMBERS  HAD  A SET  BACK AND  SHIPPED  LATED !  HERE  IS  THE  EXCHANGE  LIST  FOR  YOU  ALL  CAN  HOW  WAS  TO  EXCHANGE  WITH  EACH  OTHER !
> ...


T


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 21 2008, 02:02 PM~12489844
> *PAGE 2 OF 3  !
> 
> SENDER____________________________RECEIVER
> ...


T


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

<span style='color:red'>*THATS ALL THE EXCHANGE NAMES TO AND FROM ! AGAIN HANDLE THIS AS YOU WISH ! I AM AT NO FAULT ! EVERYTHING WAS RANDOM AND I RECEIVED NOTHING FOR THE EXCHANGE TO PAIR ANYONE TOGETHER ! I WILL NOT HANDLE THIS EXCHANGE IN 2009 SO SOMEONE ELSE MUST TAKE OVER OR THIS IS DONE ! I HAVE A LIST OF NON SENDER AND THEY WILL BE SHOWIN IN THESE LIST SO YOU ALL SEE WHO THEY ARE YOUR-SELF ! 

TO MANY FREEBIE CHASERS HURT THE GOOD THINGS BY SCAMING GOOD HEARTED MODELERS ! I HOPE KARMA BITS BACK IN 2009 !*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SENDER__________________________RECEIVER
GOMES BROTHER #2--------------TEXAS FUNK 
TEXAS FUNK-------------------------------ROLLINOLDSKOOL
GOMES BROTHER#1----------------------WEST EMPIRE
MARINATE----------------------------------CHRIS619
WACO---------------------------------------SOUTH SIDE GROOVIN
DADE COUNTY-----------------------------BIGG C
JOKER808-----------------------------------KIRBY
MODELS IV LIFE---------------------------EVIL C
YOUCAN'TFADEME--------------------------BODINE
BIGG POPPA-------------------------------YOUCANTFADEME
BETO'SCUSTOMDESIGN------------------RAYSTREY
CNDYBLU66SS-----------------------------MODELSBYRONI
408 MODELS-------------------------------GOMES BROTHER#2
CADDYIONLY------------------------------DOPE-SCALE MODELS
PHAT97YUKON------------------------------PINK86REGAL
MODELSBYRONI----------------------------MODELTECH
REGALSTIC---------------------------------STEELER#1
MISTA BUGGS-----------------------------CANDYBLU66SS
SOUTHSIDEGROOVIN--------------------TWINN
ROLLINOLDSKOOL------------------------MADEMAN
[email protected] LOW&SLO
MKD904------------------------------------LONNIE
BIGG DEE---------------------------------WACO
[email protected]
BODINE-----------------------------------BIGG DEE
MADEMAN---------------------------------408 MODELS

BOTH RECEIVED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*THANKS MINI, YOU DID A GREAT JOB GETTING THIS TOGETHER.*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I WAS NOT PMED SAYING THEY GOT THEIRS BETO , I WAS JUST GOING OFF WHAT WAS EITHER POSTED UP OR WAS PMED TO ME ! 

AND THANK YOU HAVE DOING WHAT YOU DID TO KEEP CNDYBLU66 SS IN THE EXCHANGE!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 20 2008, 01:46 PM~12483829
> *biggdee should have his
> 
> says it was delivered on nov. 24th
> ...



X2 YES THANKS BODINE BEST GIFT THIS YEAR!! cant find my cable but i got a Caddy 3 sets of rims some PE parts Thanks bro REALLY APPRECIATE IT! 


sorry for taking long been really busy


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 2 2009, 05:53 PM~12588811
> *THANKS MINI, YOU DID A GREAT JOB GETTING THIS TOGETHER.
> *


*

x-2*


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jan 3 2009, 12:55 AM~12590995
> *X2 YES THANKS BODINE BEST GIFT THIS YEAR!! cant find my cable but i got a Caddy 3 sets of rims some PE parts Thanks bro REALLY APPRECIATE IT!
> sorry for taking long been really busy
> *


 :biggrin: YOUR WELCOME

her is what i sent


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 3 2009, 12:00 AM~12591038
> *:biggrin:  YOUR WELCOME
> 
> her is what i sent
> ...



yup yup! Thanks again BRO! Hope u and the fam have a blessed new year


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 2 2009, 06:52 PM~12587763
> *<span style='color:red'>THATS  ALL  THE  EXCHANGE  NAMES  TO  AND  FROM  !  AGAIN  HANDLE  THIS  AS  YOU  WISH  !  I  AM  AT  NO  FAULT  !  EVERYTHING  WAS  RANDOM  AND  I  RECEIVED  NOTHING  FOR  THE  EXCHANGE  TO  PAIR  ANYONE  TOGETHER  !  I  WILL  NOT  HANDLE  THIS  EXCHANGE  IN  2009  SO  SOMEONE ELSE  MUST  TAKE  OVER  OR  THIS  IS  DONE  !  I  HAVE  A  LIST  OF  NON  SENDER  AND  THEY  WILL  BE  SHOWIN  IN THESE  LIST SO  YOU  ALL  SEE  WHO THEY  ARE    YOUR-SELF !
> 
> TO MANY  FREEBIE  CHASERS  HURT  THE  GOOD  THINGS  BY  SCAMING  GOOD  HEARTED  MODELERS !  I HOPE  KARMA BITS  BACK  IN  2009 !
> *


PM ME YOUR ADDY HOMIE AND ILL SEND YOU SOME THING ASAP AND BETO TOO PM YOUR ADDY HOMIES


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jan 3 2009, 12:21 PM~12593678
> *PM ME YOUR ADDY HOMIE AND ILL SEND YOU SOME THING ASAP AND BETO TOO PM YOUR ADDY HOMIES
> *


THANK YOU HOMIE, MCLOVIN PM'D ME AND EXPLAINED. IT'S ALL GOOD. I KNOW HE'LL DO THE RIGHT THING. IT'S NOT THE GIFT IT'S THE PRINCIPLE OF THE GIVE AWAY. THANK YOU, beto


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 2 2009, 10:53 PM~12588811
> *THANKS MINI, YOU DID A GREAT JOB GETTING THIS TOGETHER.
> *


*

x3 homie!! you did a great job bro THANKS AGAIN!!!! its not your fault if some of us got jipped out of a present!!*


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 3 2009, 02:37 PM~12594152
> *THANK YOU HOMIE, MCLOVIN PM'D ME AND EXPLAINED. IT'S ALL GOOD. I KNOW HE'LL DO THE RIGHT THING. IT'S NOT THE GIFT IT'S THE PRINCIPLE OF THE GIVE AWAY. THANK YOU, beto
> *


  at least your x change homie told you whats up mine just blew it off :angry:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jan 3 2009, 11:35 PM~12598626
> * at least your x change homie told you whats up mine just blew it off  :angry:
> *


STREETRACEKING--------------------------JOE PADILLA

WHATS UP WITH THAT HOMIE?


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 3 2009, 11:37 PM~12598647
> *STREETRACEKING--------------------------JOE PADILLA
> 
> WHATS UP WITH THAT HOMIE?
> *


HOW DID YOU LIKE THE GAME HOMIE


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jan 4 2009, 01:01 AM~12599414
> *HOW DID YOU LIKE THE GAME HOMIE
> *


CRAZY!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 4 2009, 01:02 AM~12599435
> *CRAZY!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ONE STEP CLOSER :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jan 4 2009, 01:05 AM~12599454
> *ONE STEP CLOSER  :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR!!!


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

received mine and shit was mixed up so im sending to someone in ANTIOCH, CA instead of where i was supposed too send lol
thank you to DIAMOND502 for my


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

RAYSTREY, DID YOUR FAMILY BRING THE GIFT I SENT YOU? HAVEN'T HEARD ANYTHING YET. I WANT TO MAKE SURE YOU GOT IT.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by imfamous56_@Jan 4 2009, 07:04 PM~12603842
> *received mine and shit was mixed up so im sending to someone in ANTIOCH, CA instead of where i was supposed too send lol
> thank you to DIAMOND502 for my
> 
> ...


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 2 2009, 06:52 PM~12587763
> *<span style='color:red'>THATS  ALL  THE  EXCHANGE  NAMES  TO  AND  FROM  !  AGAIN  HANDLE  THIS  AS  YOU  WISH  !  I  AM  AT  NO  FAULT  !  EVERYTHING  WAS  RANDOM  AND  I  RECEIVED  NOTHING  FOR  THE  EXCHANGE  TO  PAIR  ANYONE  TOGETHER  !  I  WILL  NOT  HANDLE  THIS  EXCHANGE  IN  2009  SO  SOMEONE ELSE  MUST  TAKE  OVER  OR  THIS  IS  DONE  !  I  HAVE  A  LIST  OF  NON  SENDER  AND  THEY  WILL  BE  SHOWIN  IN THESE  LIST SO  YOU  ALL  SEE  WHO THEY  ARE    YOUR-SELF !
> 
> TO MANY  FREEBIE  CHASERS  HURT  THE  GOOD  THINGS  BY  SCAMING  GOOD  HEARTED  MODELERS !  I HOPE  KARMA BITS  BACK  IN  2009 !
> *


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

* I SENT MY PACKAGE, AND RECEIVED MY PACKAGE TOO, THANKS MADEMAN*


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 5 2009, 01:00 AM~12608907
> *RAYSTREY, DID YOUR FAMILY BRING THE GIFT I SENT YOU? HAVEN'T HEARD ANYTHING YET. I WANT TO MAKE SURE YOU GOT IT.
> *



I sure did homie , got both yours and 408's. I will post pics in a minute. Just got here at work.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Waco says he hasnt gotten anything yet


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 3 2009, 11:37 PM~12598647
> *STREETRACEKING--------------------------JOE PADILLA
> 
> WHATS UP WITH THAT HOMIE?
> *


 :angry: :angry: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

STREETRACEKING--------------------------JOE PADILLA

WHATS UP WITH THAT HOMIE?





> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jan 7 2009, 08:04 PM~12637695
> *:angry:  :angry:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 7 2009, 10:05 PM~12637713
> *STREETRACEKING--------------------------JOE PADILLA
> 
> WHATS UP WITH THAT HOMIE?
> ...


I belive that Street never sent a gift ! :angry:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 7 2009, 09:03 PM~12638360
> *I  belive  that  Street  never  sent  a  gift  !  :angry:
> *


 :nosad: :thumbsdown:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 7 2009, 10:03 PM~12638360
> *I  belive  that  Street  never  sent  a  gift  !  :angry:
> *



BOOOO... :twak: :nosad: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jan 7 2009, 11:11 PM~12638449
> *:nosad:  :thumbsdown:
> *


The Floor is opened Joe ! If you feel Cheated Sir by all means STATE YOUR CASE IF YOU WISH !


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

TO MANY HOMIES LOOKING FOR FREE SHIT :angry: AND MESSED UP A GOOD THING !!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jan 7 2009, 09:27 PM~12638657
> *TO MANY HOMIES LOOKING FOR FREE SHIT :angry: AND MESSED UP A GOOD THING !!!
> *



that is real fucked up 4real joe. i think if u agreed to be in the exchange and dont go through with it then u should let him know


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

whoa whoa now i sent it out and it came back!i put the wrong info on it so b on the lookout b4 u all jump on my head and yes the floor open but just gave me a mintue to get it right is that cool


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 7 2009, 11:40 PM~12638832
> *whoa whoa now i sent it out and it came back!i put the wrong info on it so b on the lookout b4 u all jump on my head and yes the floor open but just gave me a mintue to get it right is that cool
> *



No else can fix this but you ! If an when Joe get his package for the gift exchange then the floor is closed ! 

Its only opened to Joe to make his argument ! If its not settle KING you better belive others will remember that you signed up for this exchanged and never sent ! With that it carries what ever is served ! People will bash you , they will not trade with you , and more then likely wont hold shit for you when they post items you want knowing how this exchange ended ! 

Wrong addresses being wrote happens , so now harm there , but when did it return , and When is it being reshipped ?

Did you receivie your gift ?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 7 2009, 09:40 PM~12638832
> *whoa whoa now i sent it out and it came back!i put the wrong info on it so b on the lookout b4 u all jump on my head and yes the floor open but just gave me a mintue to get it right is that cool
> *


PICS OF BOX OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN..... :angry:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 7 2009, 09:57 PM~12639014
> *No  else  can  fix  this  but  you  !  If  an  when  Joe  get  his  package  for the  gift  exchange  then  the  floor  is  closed  !
> 
> Its  only  opened  to  Joe  to  make  his argument  !  If  its  not  settle  KING  you  better  belive  others  will  remember  that  you  signed  up  for  this  exchanged  and  never  sent  !  With  that  it  carries  what  ever  is  served !  People  will  bash you ,  they  will  not trade  with  you  ,  and  more then  likely  wont  hold  shit  for  you  when  they  post  items  you  want  knowing    how  this  exchange  ended  !
> ...


my bad it sent it out late but it came back bouth a week ago i was seting on my ass 4 that long just now geting around 2 senting it out im sorry joe and i dont say that much


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

i never got one either...  maybe next year...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jan 8 2009, 04:22 PM~12644276
> *i never got one either...  maybe next year...
> *


JUILIAN BLEA-------------------------------93 FULLSIZE


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Probably another "*FREELOADER*". 


TEQUILIA SUNRISE-------------------------LB808


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:uh: damn lb u didnt get nothin either?


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 8 2009, 02:41 PM~12644411
> *:uh:  damn lb u didnt get nothin either?
> *


 :no:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

I mean it's not LIKE i need MORE shit to my STOCK pile of stuff. But just want to make it aware that we all agreed to send/receive. But I guess. It's better to receive then to send for some. :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Jan 8 2009, 01:30 PM~12644325
> *Probably another "FREELOADER".
> TEQUILIA SUNRISE-------------------------LB808
> *


 all i'm gonna say is i know, and i have the gift sitting, but no car and i rely on the bus. only day off is sundays and post office closed. i just have to take 3 busses to the ups store and get it out. 

didn't mean to piss anyone off  :tears:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 8 2009, 07:46 PM~12649270
> *all i'm gonna say is i know, and i have the gift sitting, but no car and i rely on the bus. only day off is sundays and post office closed. i just have to take 3 busses to the ups store and get it out.
> 
> didn't mean to piss anyone off   :tears:
> *


oh its ok homie...... everything gonna be ok.... poor you...


























another sad story :uh:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Most post offices around here have automated machines available, all you need is a credit card


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 8 2009, 11:25 PM~12649685
> *Most post offices around here have automated machines available, all you need is a credit card
> *


never seen that , we have bullet proof glass, and little ddrive thru type windows..... :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 8 2009, 08:25 PM~12649685
> *Most post offices around here have automated machines available, all you need is a credit card
> *


there are some around but not at every post office here.... but even then.... can't his girl or someone else take it for him?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Hell, go to USPS.com, figure out the weight, buy stamps at the supermarket.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 8 2009, 10:46 PM~12649270
> *all i'm gonna say is i know, and i have the gift sitting, but no car and i rely on the bus. only day off is sundays and post office closed. i just have to take 3 busses to the ups store and get it out.
> 
> didn't mean to piss anyone off   :tears:
> *


WOW, it must have been a HASSLE. To receive your PACKAGE.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 11 2008, 09:46 PM~12406392
> *#46 TEQUILA SUNRISE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

Sorry for the late reply...but thanks for the gifts El Rafa! Especially the 68!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 7 2009, 10:19 PM~12639247
> *my bad it sent it out late but it came back bouth a week ago i was seting on my ass 4 that long  just now geting around 2 senting it out im sorry joe and i dont say that much
> *


GOT MY X MAS GIFT TODAY :biggrin: THANKS HOMIE


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

All tequilla sunrise has to do is give me the package and the money to ship it, when I go to the model meeting ill get it from him and send it out monday so the other person didn't get left out this year!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Jan 15 2009, 04:02 AM~12710951
> *Sorry for the late reply...but thanks for the gifts El Rafa!  Especially the 68!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you like it homie :biggrin:


----------

